# Spitfire Spring Wishlist 2020?



## unclecheeks

Is my memory correct that Spitfire usually have a wish list sale sometime in April? Picked up SStS Pro during the sale last month, and really enjoying it so far; interested in picking up the rest of the collection. At a deep discount as always, of course! 

Edit: whoops, wrong thread!


----------



## TomislavEP

IIRC, there was Spring Wishlist sale sometime in April or May for several years now. I'm hoping there will be one this year so I can finally add "Chamber Evolutions" to my collection. In addition to the dozen Spitfire Audio libraries I already own, this is the only one that I really want (need) right now.


----------



## redlester

I bought Tundra in the spring wish list sale two years ago. I just checked my account, I bought it 12th May.


----------



## easyrider

redlester said:


> I bought Tundra in the spring wish list sale two years ago. I just checked my account, I bought it 12th May.



How much for ?


----------



## redlester

easyrider said:


> How much for ?



40% off.


----------



## Brian Nowak

I'm alert. Trying to score some of that sweet, sweet symphonic woodwinds this time around. Maaaaybe symphonic strings.


----------



## jamwerks

I'd pick-up HZS and other at 40-50%!


----------



## TomislavEP

Does anyone recall when they've usually announced the Spring Wishlist in the past? Perhaps there is a possibility they'll skip this sale due to the general situation this year...


----------



## fretti

TomislavEP said:


> Does anyone recall when they've usually announced the Spring Wishlist in the past? Perhaps there is a possibility they'll skip this sale due to the general situation this year...


I think you normally have around 1 week to add products to your wish list, so we should see invitation mails somewhere in the next 2-3 weeks 
(if I remember correctly, last year they started the sale 5th or 6th of May)


----------



## Levon

Yes it ran from 6th May to 12th May last year. Items had to be added to the Wishlist by the 5th May.


----------



## Brian Nowak

TomislavEP said:


> Does anyone recall when they've usually announced the Spring Wishlist in the past? Perhaps there is a possibility they'll skip this sale due to the general situation this year...



I asked the same question on another forum. Somebody pointed out that more than ever, it makes sense to have a sale as otherwise fewer people than ever are probably buying anything that isn't "needed".


----------



## TomislavEP

Brian Nowak said:


> I asked the same question on another forum. Somebody pointed out that more than ever, it makes sense to have a sale as otherwise fewer people than ever are probably buying anything that isn't "needed".



This certainly makes sense. Personally, I hope there will be a sale so I can "close a chapter", so to speak. As I wrote earlier, I would very much love to add the OACE library to my collection of a dozen Spitfire products. Many of their libraries are out of my financial reach, but frankly, those which I already have plus Chamber Evolutions - hopefully in not too distant future - are the ones that I really wanted to have at my disposal.


----------



## RogiervG

depends if they also introduce a new orchestra library with intro sale price attached.
that is even better than BBCSO (e.g. good horns and trombones , and prestine legatos)


----------



## muk

They are taking their time this year. I chatted with a rep during the Cinesamples sale. I was trying to decide whether I should get the Cinesamples bundle, or maybe Spitfire BBC SO. The rep told me that Spitfire "historically" has had a wishlist sale "at Easter". And the chance was very high that it would be the same this year. He wouldn't tell me any more than that. Also he couldn't tell me whether BBC SO was likely to be included in the sale or not. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## yiph2

muk said:


> They are taking their time this year. I chatted with a rep during the Cinesamples sale. I was trying to decide whether I should get the Cinesamples bundle, or maybe Spitfire BBC SO. The rep told me that Spitfire "historically" has had a wishlist sale "at Easter". And the chance was very high that it would be the same this year. He wouldn't tell me any more than that. Also he couldn't tell me whether BBC SO was likely to be included in the sale or not. We'll have to wait and see.


I checked last year's FAQ for Black Friday and it said: Products released in the last six months are back at their introductory offer price or 25% off
So as BBCSO was launched in late Oct, I think it will be in the sale.

Also, does anyone know will they do that thing where on Facebook they make a poll about which library for 50% off? Last year it was Albion One


----------



## Lewis Emblack

I'm really hoping they do as I want to get the Studio Orchestra. Any idea if it is classified as a single library or a bundle? I would assume the latter with it effectively being 3 in one 🤔


----------



## unclecheeks

StarfireBlack said:


> I'm really hoping they do as I want to get the Studio Orchestra. Any idea if it is classified as a single library or a bundle? I would assume the latter with it effectively being 3 in one 🤔



Yea, you can purchase separately or as a bundle. That's the one i have my eye on too. Have the Strings Pro already, which I like, and thought I'd complete with the brass and winds, but I've heard mixed reviews on those... 🤔


----------



## yiph2

Wait for the upcoming release


----------



## wetalkofdreams

Their usual 'save 30% on this library this month' has became a 'save 40%' for May - That's a pretty strong indication the spring wishlist is happening.


----------



## TomislavEP

wetalkofdreams said:


> Their usual 'save 30% on this library this month' has became a 'save 40%' for May - That's a pretty strong indication the spring wishlist is happening.



And perhaps a hint that discount will be even bigger than usual. One can dream. But considering my current and only SA wish, I would be happy enough with the standard sale.


----------



## yiph2

How about 100% off?


----------



## Technostica

Last week oil was trading on one market at a negative price due to storage facilities being close to full.
So if we all fill up our hard drives maybe Spitfire will pay us to take the libraries off their hands!


----------



## Lewis Emblack

unclecheeks said:


> Yea, you can purchase separately or as a bundle. That's the one i have my eye on too. Have the Strings Pro already, which I like, and thought I'd complete with the brass and winds, but I've heard mixed reviews on those... 🤔


I was curious as to whether it was classed as a bundle as in the past it has been 40% on individual or 50% on bundles.
I have heard the same, but mixed reviews suggest it might be down to preference and I like the demos and comparison videos I have seen on YouTube. Will be layering a lot with EW Hollywood too so any shortfalls will be masked by that.


----------



## TomislavEP

yiph2 said:


> How about 100% off?



50% off would be quite enough. Just a small deviation from the usual and a gesture of goodwill in these difficult times. But as I wrote earlier, I'm hoping there will be a sale at all at this point.


----------



## yiph2

Was a joke 
There should be a sale for spring though


----------



## TomislavEP

I'm hoping that this next big thing they're announcing won't interfere with the potential sale... Though I still find it strange they didn't already announce the spring sale if there is going to be a sale at all.


----------



## Delboy

Got Albion ONE for my son recently under Edu program so maybe I should have waited! .. but then I guess they need to know you are a paying customer no doubt for them to check your wish list. This will be our first year so lets see what happens this month .. we have Tundra and the new NEO and possibly Orchestra Swarm in the box waiting with BDT and toolkits OA and BH in the wings but no way can I afford all these. Could have got Tundra last month for 30% D anyhow so hoping it may be better .. if not will wait fro Black Friday if i still have a job ... looks like I will be made redundant as my company is downsizing at the moment by 30% whilst we are on Furlough and my job looks like to be one of those... so maybe last chance for me to help my son for his Uni studies. Such is life
Would still like to get him Celtic Era though but it never seems to come up on sale with BService and I missed one recently on here by just a couple of hours.


----------



## Marsen

There seem to be an annoucement last year for spring wish list at 26. April.
So I fear no wish list at all this year. Just a new library? 🤔


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

I really hope that FB doesn't vote for OA's Chambers Evolutions this year. 50% off on that would probably force my hand, and I've already spent way too much money... 

So everybody, vote for Albion ONE again, okay?


----------



## TomislavEP

TigerTheFrog said:


> I really hope that FB doesn't vote for OA's Chambers Evolutions this year. 50% off on that would probably force my hand, and I've already spent way too much money...
> 
> So everybody, vote for Albion ONE again, okay?



Actually, I'm hoping to just the opposite... After I get my hands on that, I can probably retire from buying new SA products, at least for a long while.


----------



## mdjohnson

wetalkofdreams said:


> Their usual 'save 30% on this library this month' has became a 'save 40%' for May - That's a pretty strong indication the spring wishlist is happening.



I'm considering BHCT, but I'm confused about the pricing. I thought I had seen it was $450 USD last month, but now it's $499 - 40% = $299. Maybe I saw £449 because I was logged out or something. But £449 - 40% = £269, yet in the image here, it says £299. Is it taking VAT into account or something? The £ to USD exchange right now is about £1 = $1.25. Just wondering how that works.


----------



## Technostica

Keep in mind that exchange rates that you see on business news websites are not generally what retailers use.
Today's rate for PayPal for example is $1.19387 to the £.


----------



## wetalkofdreams

mdjohnson said:


> I'm considering BHCT, but I'm confused about the pricing. I thought I had seen it was $450 USD last month, but now it's $499 - 40% = $299. Maybe I saw £449 because I was logged out or something. But £449 - 40% = £269, yet in the image here, it says £299. Is it taking VAT into account or something? The £ to USD exchange right now is about £1 = $1.25. Just wondering how that works.



It's now 269 - I took that screen shot just as they changed their discount of the month, so they've corrected the right discount now


----------



## korgscrew2000

TomislavEP said:


> Actually, I'm hoping to just the opposite... After I get my hands on that, I can probably retire from buying new SA products, at least for a long while.



Yeah. Probably the last library I'll buy in a while. I've gone to more broody drama stuff recently in writing. Probably because I've binge watched Broadchurch.


----------



## pawelmorytko

Thinking of picking up OACE next sale, do you think it would be able to pull off the kind of textures that are heard at the start of this track?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso

pawelmorytko said:


> Thinking of picking up OACE next sale, do you think it would be able to pull off the kind of textures that are heard at the start of this track?



It's definitely a good fit for that sort of direction, I'd say.


----------



## redlester

muk said:


> They are taking their time this year.



See my post above re. 12th May two years ago. Easter is different dates each year, so only a rough guide.


----------



## yiph2

It will be after the release


----------



## Marsen

wetalkofdreams said:


> It's now 269 - I took that screen shot just as they changed their discount of the month, so they've corrected the right discount now


How is it 269,- for you? I still see 299,-. The first hours, it was on 269,-, then they changed it.
Which currency you refer to?


----------



## wetalkofdreams

Marsen said:


> How is it 269,- for you? I still see 299,-. The first hours, it was on 269,-, then they changed it.
> Which currency you refer to?



British Pounds


----------



## Marsen

wetalkofdreams said:


> British Pounds


Thanks


----------



## Mornats

It currently says £269 for me but it did originally (and probably in error) say £299.


----------



## Marsen

So as I wrote, no Spring Wishlist at all ...


----------



## yiph2

I'm pretty sure there is, support told me a while back that this release was going to be before the Spring sale


----------



## mobiuscog

I wonder how many people looking to buy in a wishlist sale are also claiming the 'free' BBCSO Discover option - Something Spitfire will no doubt be watching.


----------



## TomislavEP

yiph2 said:


> I'm pretty sure there is, support told me a while back that this release was going to be before the Spring sale



Thanks for the heads-up. I didn't realize earlier that you've asked the Support about this.



> I wonder how many people looking to buy in a wishlist sale are also claiming the 'free' BBCSO Discover option - Something Spitfire will no doubt be watching.



You can never be too careful; Big Brother is always watching...


----------



## Delboy

Waited for nothing ... was hoping to get Tundra at half price .. roll on BFriday


----------



## devonmyles

I've been eyeing the BHCT for a while. Finally grabbed it today at 40% off. I'm happy with the price of £269. Cheers Spitfire.


----------



## Magnet

What were past wishlist sales like with new releases? Like with the new BBC Core, is the intro price going to be the best for a long time, or could it be discounted more in a wishlist sale shortly (if there is one)?


----------



## dzilizzi

mobiuscog said:


> I wonder how many people looking to buy in a wishlist sale are also claiming the 'free' BBCSO Discover option - Something Spitfire will no doubt be watching.


I did. But my original plan was to get BBCSO full version aka Pro during this wishlist sale. That would technically give me the Core and Discover versions for free anyway. It is already on the list for me (has been since Xmas) but it looks like I will be waiting for a while to get it. I'm not in a hurry.

Maybe I will look at BHTC instead.....


----------



## dzilizzi

Magnet said:


> What were past wishlist sales like with new releases? Like with the new BBC Core, is the intro price going to be the best for a long time, or could it be discounted more in a wishlist sale shortly (if there is one)?


Normally, if something is already on sale, it won't be on the wishlist sale. So it is unlikely any of the BBCSO libraries will be in this wishlist sale. And? normally it is a year or so after intro before it makes it into a wishlist sale at 40% off or bundle priced unless it wasn't big during the initial sale.


----------



## jbuhler

dzilizzi said:


> I did. But my original plan was to get BBCSO full version aka Pro during this wishlist sale. That would technically give me the Core and Discover versions for free anyway. It is already on the list for me (has been since Xmas) but it looks like I will be waiting for a while to get it. I'm not in a hurry.
> 
> Maybe I will look at BHTC instead.....


Yeah, I was hoping for more than 25% off for BBCSO this time around as well. But I'm getting along fine, and I can repurpose those funds to buy something else. I may end up with Jade after all...


----------



## Luka

So what is the consensus? Am I too late if I added something to my Wishlist today?


----------



## dzilizzi

Luka said:


> So what is the consensus? Am I too late if I added something to my Wishlist today?


No. You have until the sale starts..... Did it start yet?

Edit: Checked - hasn't started yet.


----------



## Technostica

In the past you can even add stuff after it starts but that may vary as the way they implemented it appeared to have changed.


----------



## korgscrew2000

Technostica said:


> In the past you can even add stuff after it starts but that may vary as the way they implemented it appeared to have changed.



I literally have my finger hovered over the buy button for the Olafur collection. It will be my luck that I'll buy and next week they'll be a sale. Ill be pissed!


----------



## jononotbono

Is it likely the Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit will go lower than 40%? It’s on sale now so I’m thinking it won’t.


----------



## korgscrew2000

jononotbono said:


> Is it likely the Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit will go lower than 40%? It’s on sale now so I’m thinking it won’t.


Probably not. 40% is a big discount as it is. Put it on your wishlist. You'll never know!


----------



## dzilizzi

jononotbono said:


> Is it likely the Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit will go lower than 40%? It’s on sale now so I’m thinking it won’t.


No, that's the normal wishlist price. You are safe buying it.


----------



## jononotbono

dzilizzi said:


> No, that's the normal wishlist price. You are safe buying it.



Just bought it. Things are out of control.


----------



## Technostica

jononotbono said:


> Is it likely the Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit will go lower than 40%? It’s on sale now so I’m thinking it won’t.


I imagine that they would try not to have the WL price be lower for something that was just deal of the month. Not sure that 50% off for BHCT is going to happen for this library. That may happen once every 5 years or so if lucky.


----------



## Technostica

jononotbono said:


> Just bought it. Things are out of control.


Enjoy. It does sound an interesting one. 👍


----------



## jononotbono

Technostica said:


> Enjoy. It does an interesting one. 👍



Worth it just for the FX and Chords patches I think.


----------



## Technostica

Taxi Driver is one of my favourite Film themes. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Lewis Emblack

Is this going to actually come on this year? If I can't get Studio Orchestra I want to get Majestica (and maybe Lacrimossa at a push) while they are on sale


----------



## DivingInSpace

StarfireBlack said:


> Is this going to actually come on this year? If I can't get Studio Orchestra I want to get Majestica (and maybe Lacrimossa at a push) while they are on sale


It might be better to wait for a bigger sale on those. Both have been down to $98, Lacrimosa has multiple times.


----------



## Lewis Emblack

DivingInSpace said:


> It might be better to wait for a bigger sale on those. Both have been down to $98, Lacrimosa has multiple times.


Ah cheers, I have seen them on sale numerous times but couldn't remember the lowest I had seen them.


----------



## TomislavEP

StarfireBlack said:


> Is this going to actually come on this year?



More and more I doubt it... Yesterday, I received an email reminder about the special May offer (BHCT). Though I've never bought anything during the Spring Sale before, I seem to recall it was usually already closed at this time and there are still no hints whatsoever for this year's one.


----------



## Stringtree

Technostica said:


> Taxi Driver is one of my favourite Film themes. Absolutely gorgeous.



It's really beautiful, like a long inhale followed by a long exhale at the beginning.

It makes "Between Two Ferns" all the more disturbing when it is quoted in the theme.


----------



## Apina

It's a pity if there won't be wishlist this spring. I was looking forward to Whitacre etc, but I guess it's not gonna happen.


----------



## EBicks

Apina said:


> It's a pity if there won't be wishlist this spring. I was looking forward to Whitacre etc, but I guess it's not gonna happen.



Ugh I’m still hoping maybe there is a late one this year.. was gonna pull the trigger on SSS or SCS


----------



## RogiervG

sping sale canceled? if so.. the more money you have for the end of the year sales  (and more time for researching, discussing)

There are some new products around the corner.. so who knows... right?


----------



## Luka

RogiervG said:


> the more money you have for the end of the year sales



I'll save up for the Spitfire Symphony Complete! Haha


----------



## jaketanner

RogiervG said:


> There are some new products around the corner


Absolutely...Nashville Chamber Strings by Audio Ollie and Performance Samples, and LASS3 are just two.


----------



## josephspirits

jononotbono said:


> Worth it just for the FX and Chords patches I think.



lots of great stuff in there and if youget any of the studio series it all plays great together.


----------



## Marsen

I have saved up money just for the SA Spring Sale. Now i think about to spent it on the upcoming Cinesamples audience choice week.


----------



## TomaeusD

That's a shame, I was planning on grabbing Studio Strings since I missed the deal in March.


----------



## CT

jaketanner said:


> Absolutely...Nashville Chamber Strings by Audio Ollie and Performance Samples, and LASS3 are just two.



Are we sure LASS 3 is around the corner?


----------



## jaketanner

miket said:


> Are we sure LASS 3 is around the corner?


Around the corner is a broad term when it comes to libraries.. LOL. But from the chatter, I'd expect it to come out in a few months


----------



## constaneum

Spitfire has never done summer sale right ? so it's either spring sale & blackfriday / x'mas sale?


----------



## yiph2

constaneum said:


> Spitfire has never done summer sale right ? so it's either spring sale & blackfriday / x'mas sale?







__





Summer Sale







www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## dzilizzi

DivingInSpace said:


> It might be better to wait for a bigger sale on those. Both have been down to $98, Lacrimosa has multiple times.


I don't think I've seen Majestica that low. But Lacrimosa, yes.


----------



## crandallwarren

Hey Y'all,

I'm new to the Spitfire fam. Can someone explain how the wishlist thing typically works?

Thanks

C


----------



## FuzyDunlop

crandallwarren said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> I'm new to the Spitfire fam. Can someone explain how the wishlist thing typically works?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> C



You add products to your Wishlist (as many as you'd like), and they periodically have sales where you can get massive discounts on anything in your Wishlist. (edit= the discounts vary from product to product)


----------



## doctoremmet

FuzyDunlop said:


> You add products to your Wishlist (as many as you'd like), and they periodically have sales where you can get massive discounts on anything in your Wishlist. (edit= the discounts vary from product to product)


Do you have to buy everything on tour wishlist? Or can you choose and pick during the sale.


----------



## crandallwarren

FuzyDunlop said:


> You add products to your Wishlist (as many as you'd like), and they periodically have sales where you can get massive discounts on anything in your Wishlist. (edit= the discounts vary from product to product)



Word!


----------



## Lewis Emblack

doctoremmet said:


> Do you have to buy everything on tour wishlist? Or can you choose and pick during the sale.


You can take any or all


----------



## FuzyDunlop

StarfireBlack said:


> You can take any or all


Or none.


----------



## dzilizzi

FuzyDunlop said:


> Or none.


Wait! Does that ever happen?


----------



## EBicks

dzilizzi said:


> Wait! Does that ever happen?



Nahhhh, haha


----------



## FuzyDunlop

dzilizzi said:


> Wait! Does that ever happen?



Not yet for me


----------



## TomislavEP

Is there a minimum number of items you must place on your Wishlist in order to receive the discounts? I've been participating in a Wishlist sale several times now and I usually put three items on the list, but I can usually afford to buy only one at the time. Currently, I only have one Spitfire-related wish in mind, so I'm curious about this.


----------



## DivingInSpace

TomislavEP said:


> Is there a minimum number of items you must place on your Wishlist in order to receive the discounts? I've been participating in a Wishlist sale several times now and I usually put three items on the list, but I can usually afford to buy only one at the time. Currently, I only have one Spitfire-related wish in mind, so I'm curious about this.


As many or few as you like.


----------



## Lewis Emblack

dzilizzi said:


> Wait! Does that ever happen?


I never seem to have money when they come around...I do have this year though...typical 🙄


----------



## dzilizzi

TomislavEP said:


> Is there a minimum number of items you must place on your Wishlist in order to receive the discounts? I've been participating in a Wishlist sale several times now and I usually put three items on the list, but I can usually afford to buy only one at the time. Currently, I only have one Spitfire-related wish in mind, so I'm curious about this.


So my first year, I totally misunderstood the sale and put an already on sale item and Masse on my list because I was told at the time the only gave discount codes on some items. And you couldn't go back and change/add items. I got nothing and no answer to my emails. I was kind of upset about the whole thing. Just as a note, though Masse has a price, it is free with SSO and they don't actually sell it separately and anything that is already on sale (usually new products) will not be included. 

The next year, I put a bunch of stuff on there and never got the codes again. I was about done with Spitfire and complained on here. Luke from Spitfire was hanging around, saw the post and PM'd me the codes, which I thought was really great since it was Xmas. They actually got a good sale out of it since I did buy SSO that year. The sale are now a little more automated and the discounted prices show up for the items you have on your wishlist only. It will also adjust for what you already have, if you put a bundle on the list. It is very easy now.


----------



## easyrider

doctoremmet said:


> Do you have to buy everything on tour wishlist? Or can you choose and pick during the sale.



choose


----------



## TomislavEP

@dzilizzi and @DivingInSpace, thank you for clearing that up for me. So far, I've always got the codes for every item on my Wishlist, except for Christmas in 2018. when I had to contact Support about it. In the end, I got the discounts but had to wait for almost two weeks after the sale started.

BTW, still no news for this year Spring Sale... now I'm sorry I didn't purchase the library in question during the last Wishlist, particularly since this is my only SA wish for the time being.


----------



## wetalkofdreams

No idea what the discounts will be, but Spring Sale for those who have Spitfire accounts from Wednesday 20th - everyone else will have access to the sale from Monday 25th.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/spring-sale-preview/?om_campaign=omme_c7c023ed-99b_27995_94625&om_send=1a2f8cdced554c7b8d1c5afe64aa3d16&utm_campaign=omme_c7c023ed-99b_sale_preview_teaser_18_05_20&utm_content=variation_a&utm_medium=email&utm_source=ometria


----------



## yiph2

wetalkofdreams said:


> No idea what the discounts will be, but Spring Sale for those who have Spitfire accounts from Wednesday 20th - everyone else will have access to the sale from Monday 25th.


Where did you get that news? I didn't get any email from Spitfire


----------



## wetalkofdreams

yiph2 said:


> Where did you get that news? I didn't get any email from Spitfire



https://www.spitfireaudio.com/spring-sale-preview/?om_campaign=omme_c7c023ed-99b_27995_94625&om_send=1a2f8cdced554c7b8d1c5afe64aa3d16&utm_campaign=omme_c7c023ed-99b_sale_preview_teaser_18_05_20&utm_content=variation_a&utm_medium=email&utm_source=ometria


----------



## yiph2

No spring wishlist forever?  Or did they just replace it with spring sale?


----------



## doctoremmet

yiph2 said:


> No spring wishlist forever?  Or did they just replace it with spring sale?


As soon as these banners that look like Google logos will have vanished from the screen you’re now looking at, my guess is there will be some kind of OTHER sale...


----------



## Artemi

place your bets gentlemans


----------



## dzilizzi

This is funny. You can sign in early before the sale and see the prices. Not clear if you can buy early. But usually early bird sales are so you can get one before everything has been cleaned out. Since these are digital downloads and they can easily get more S/N's, not quite sure why it matters. 

But, definitely easier than dealing with the limitations of the wishlist. You may find something you didn't know you needed really badly at whatever price it is.


----------



## EBicks

Looking forward to this! Glad there will be a sale of some sort. Fingers crossed..


----------



## ynwtf

Huh. I literally just bought Albion One and Solo Strings bundle last night. Oh well. I was already prepared to pay what I did, though it was $40 higher than it was two weeks back. I just happened upon this thread this morning.

Oh. This is my second post. Hi, everyone!


----------



## yiph2

ynwtf said:


> Huh. I literally just bought Albion One and Solo Strings bundle last night. Oh well. I was already prepared to pay what I did, though it was $40 higher than it was two weeks back. I just happened upon this thread this morning.
> 
> Oh. This is my second post. Hi, everyone!


If you didn't download it, I think you can ask for a refund


----------



## TomislavEP

I just got an email from Spitfire about the Spring Sale. I'm glad they didn't skip the tradition after all, although it certainly seemed that way at first.

However, as I'm looking to buy just one specific product this time, I hope that some of them won't have a smaller discount rate than I'm expecting.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## ynwtf

yiph2 said:


> If you didn't download it, I think you can ask for a refund



I appreciate the heads-up! I'm just 45 minutes left to complete the Solo Strings. One finished up early AM. All is good. Just wanted to vent. I do that. Hopefully it won't get too annoying for you all. Actually, I'm pretty excited. This will be my first effort into orchestral instruments. I have a couple of piano libraries, but I've never handled anything quite like this. Fingers crossed my passive year of obsessing and procrastinating pay off.

OK. back to the regular thread. Please ignore my minor derailment.

:D


----------



## RogiervG

yiph2 said:


> No spring wishlist forever?  Or did they just replace it with spring sale?


 
"We’re saying farewell to Spring Wish List *this year* but don’t despair! We’re offering you the same savings across the site without having to go to the trouble of adding to your wish list this time. "


----------



## korgscrew2000

dzilizzi said:


> This is funny. You can sign in early before the sale and see the prices. Not clear if you can buy early. But usually early bird sales are so you can get one before everything has been cleaned out. Since these are digital downloads and they can easily get more S/N's, not quite sure why it matters.
> 
> But, definitely easier than dealing with the limitations of the wishlist. You may find something you didn't know you needed really badly at whatever price it is.



It's typical spitfire hype - preview a sale 😒. I do appreciate the sale though and at least they've done it around pay day


----------



## yiph2

RogiervG said:


> "We’re saying farewell to Spring Wish List *this year* but don’t despair! We’re offering you the same savings across the site without having to go to the trouble of adding to your wish list this time. "


But it's literally the same sale, so I don't see the difference...


----------



## RogiervG

yiph2 said:


> But it's literally the same sale, so I don't see the difference...


Yes, but this time you don't need the wish list, to get discounts on products.
So technically it isn't a wish list sale. And it's a smart marketing move to do as if spitfire finds it saddening the wish list is canceled... and gives a sale nonetheless. 
.


----------



## yiph2

RogiervG said:


> Yes, but this time you don't need the wish list, to get discounts on products.


Yea, I understand, but the wishlist thing was kind of stupid anyways... And they said they stopped the wishlist sale for "this year"


----------



## RogiervG

yiph2 said:


> Yea, I understand, but the wishlist thing was kind of stupid anyways... And they said they stopped the wishlist sale for "this year"


no.. the SPRING wish list for this year... the hollyday's season edition, well that is to be seen what happens to that.

Wish list is a clever trick, to make people actively look at their shop, get hopes high on the discount amount.. all before a certain date.. making the discount feel kind of special and personal.

Spitfire has very strong marketing skills..


----------



## Luka

The Christmas sale probably has better deals than the Spring one right?


----------



## DivingInSpace

Luka said:


> The Christmas sale probably has better deals than the Spring one right?


Usually it's the same tbh. Either that or they have different products/bundles with big discounts.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Phew... glad we're getting something this spring. I'm happy the sale is now store-wide without the wishlist complication. My wallet is feeling conflicted however. Very, very conflicted.


----------



## doctoremmet

Guys.. I don't see any sale? Has it gone up yet? Or is it an email?


----------



## dzilizzi

ynwtf said:


> I appreciate the heads-up! I'm just 45 minutes left to complete the Solo Strings. One finished up early AM. All is good. Just wanted to vent. I do that. Hopefully it won't get too annoying for you all. Actually, I'm pretty excited. This will be my first effort into orchestral instruments. I have a couple of piano libraries, but I've never handled anything quite like this. Fingers crossed my passive year of obsessing and procrastinating pay off.
> 
> OK. back to the regular thread. Please ignore my minor derailment.
> 
> :D


Yes, unfortunately, there are sales all the time. And if you don't time your purchase well, you end up paying a lot more. You should see all the complaints on 8Dio sales. At least Spitfire is pretty regular in the basic sales. They did start doing this monthly thing though, but the prices are generally consistent with the wishlist sales. 

But if you ask in the future, we will be happy to let you know whether to wait or not.


----------



## dzilizzi

doctoremmet said:


> Guys.. I don't see any sale? Has it gone up yet? Or is it an email?


It starts on the 20th


----------



## korgscrew2000

dzilizzi said:


> It starts on the 20th



Preview on the 20th sale from the 25th


----------



## Michel Simons

dzilizzi said:


> This is funny. You can sign in early before the sale and see the prices. Not clear if you can buy early. But usually early bird sales are so you can get one before everything has been cleaned out. Since these are digital downloads and they can easily get more S/N's, not quite sure why it matters.



Wondering that myself. I had the impression that you could buy early and not only look at the prices, which would probably be a bit beyond silly.



dzilizzi said:


> But, definitely easier than dealing with the limitations of the wishlist. You may find something you didn't know you needed really badly at whatever price it is.



But couldn't you put stuff on your wishlist even when the sale was already underway? Oh wait, you probably mean that you are not only going to focus on what's in your wishlist. 

Anyway, with the Waverunner Audio 300 package and tomorrow's EZbass release, I don't see myself taking part this Spring sale.


----------



## dzilizzi

Michel Simons said:


> But couldn't you put stuff on your wishlist even when the sale was already underway? Oh wait, you probably mean that you are not only going to focus on what's in your wishlist.


Actually, last Xmas, they started allowing the adding of items to the wishlist. Before that, they had discount codes they generated for each item in each account's wishlist. It was a crazy amount of work and they really couldn't add anything. You got an email with your codes and a number of us never got the emails. This is much better.


----------



## AdamKmusic

I wouldn’t mind Neo, but not sure I actually need it or any other libraries at the moment :/


----------



## doctoremmet

Michel Simons said:


> the Waverunner Audio 300 package


Yes people, this is a thing and it is COOL!


----------



## Michel Simons

dzilizzi said:


> Actually, last Xmas, they started allowing the adding of items to the wishlist. Before that, they had discount codes they generated for each item in each account's wishlist. It was a crazy amount of work and they really couldn't add anything. You got an email with your codes and a number of us never got the emails. This is much better.



My bad. I remember the discount codes, but I thought that they had switched to a system without codes longer ago. Also, I never had a problem with getting my discount codes and I can imagine that for people who had such problems this is even more less of an hassle. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## dzilizzi

Michel Simons said:


> My bad. I remember the discount codes, but I thought that they had switched to a system without codes longer ago. Also, I never had a problem with getting my discount codes and I can imagine that for people who had such problems this is even more less of an hassle.
> 
> Happy hunting.


Truthfully, I was waiting for the BBCSO to go on wishlist sale prices, but with the current release, it won't happen until at least next Xmas. 

So now I'm looking at his Waverunner thing. Is it a charity sale? Do the items change daily? I can't find where it explains it.


----------



## wayne_rowley

No no no no no! No more please, not right now. I just bought BBCSO Core.


----------



## Michel Simons

dzilizzi said:


> Truthfully, I was waiting for the BBCSO to go on wishlist sale prices, but with the current release, it won't happen until at least next Xmas.
> 
> So now I'm looking at his Waverunner thing. Is it a charity sale? Do the items change daily? I can't find where it explains it.



No, it's not a charity sale and the items don't change daily. You basically pay EUR 300 (I don't know what the price will be in USD) and get everything from their current range, the instruments that are going to be released this year and next year and vouchers for 25% off for a new line that is planned for 2022 - 2025 (what this all entails can be found on said page). Updates of instruments, including the current instruments, are always free. And if you already own some of their instruments you get a discount on the EUR 300 price.


----------



## dzilizzi

Michel Simons said:


> No, it's not a charity sale and the items don't change daily. You basically pay EUR 300 (I don't know what the price will be in USD) and get everything from their current range, the instruments that are going to be released this year and next year and vouchers for 25% off for a new line that is planned for 2022 - 2025 (what this all entails can be found on said page). Updates of instruments, including the current instruments, are always free. And if you already own some of their instruments you get a discount on the EUR 300 price.


Thanks. I kind of like the Alder Cello. The Noh piano sounds good too. I'll have to see if there is enough I like to make it worth the $300.


----------



## doctoremmet

dzilizzi said:


> Thanks. I kind of like the Alder Cello. The Noh piano sounds good too. I'll have to see if there is enough I like to make it worth the $300.


All the brass is basically gorgeous. And those celestial guitars, assuming you have a use case for them, are beautiful as well. The Alder string collection will be completed with Viola and Bass. Awesome deal - again if you’re into the sounds and have a use for them.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

doctoremmet said:


> Yes people, this is a thing and it is COOL!



What is it?


----------



## doctoremmet

dzilizzi said:


> So now I'm looking at his Waverunner thing. Is it a charity sale? Do the items change daily? I can't find where it explains it.


No. Basically you’re purchasing all the stuff that has been released in the past + pre-ordering all the new 2020 (and partly 2021) releases as well.





Products | Waverunner Audio







www.waverunneraudio.com


----------



## RogiervG

Jacob Fanto said:


> What is it?



Something that isn't spitfire.. 

now...

can we remain on topic?


----------



## Jacob Fanto

RogiervG said:


> Something that isn't spitfire..
> 
> now...
> 
> can we remain on topic?



Yes, thank you haha. I was very confused as to how this has anything to do with the SF sale. Good deal nonetheless!


----------



## doctoremmet

RogiervG said:


> Something that isn't spitfire..
> 
> now...
> 
> can we remain on topic?


Yes mummy, sorry ‘bout that


----------



## dzilizzi

RogiervG said:


> Something that isn't spitfire..
> 
> now...
> 
> can we remain on topic?


Have you ever seen a Spitfire thread remain on topic? I mean, other than the ones they start. Just wondering......


----------



## Jacob Fanto

What have Spitfire spring discounts looked like in the past for their bigger collections? I know it's 40% off individual products, but how much have things like the Albion collection been ticked down?


----------



## Ray Toler

I'd pop for the rest of the Albion collection (I have Legacy, One, V) if they would put Loegria back in, even if just for a one-day "last chance" sale. Otherwise it's almost like I'm tossing the Holy Handgrenade of Antioch every time I look at Kontakt...

1... 3... 4... 5... NEO!


----------



## GingerMaestro

I don't seem to have recieved the spitfire email..Might someone be able to post it here..Thanks


----------



## dzilizzi

Jacob Fanto said:


> What have Spitfire spring discounts looked like in the past for their bigger collections? I know it's 40% off individual products, but how much have things like the Albion collection been ticked down?


It usually is about 30% off the bundle price. So maybe over 50% off the individual prices?


----------



## Technostica

My Spring wish is that either they stop bloody tempting me or I gain a modicum of self control. 

Fortunately I have managed to keep going to the SA 12 steps meetings so I should be okay.
The fact that there are 12 steps to the programme and 12 notes in the Western system is no coincidence I'm sure.
When you buy your 12th SA library they enrol you automatically.
I can categorically state that the meetings aren't '_very exciting'_.


----------



## dzilizzi

Technostica said:


> My Spring wish is that either they stop bloody tempting me or I gain a modicum of self control.
> 
> Fortunately I have managed to keep going to the SA 12 steps meetings so I should be okay.
> The fact that there are 12 steps to the programme and 12 notes in the Western system is no coincidence I'm sure.
> When you buy your 12th SA library they enrol you automatically.
> I can categorically state that the meetings aren't '_very exciting'_.


But the cookies are good, right? Um, I mean biscuits. I know, and they probably have tea instead of coffee. 

I think I might be a member....


----------



## korgscrew2000

wayne_rowley said:


> No no no no no! No more please, not right now. I just bought BBCSO Core.





Ray Toler said:


> I'd pop for the rest of the Albion collection (I have Legacy, One, V) if they would put Loegria back in, even if just for a one-day "last chance" sale. Otherwise it's almost like I'm tossing the Holy Handgrenade of Antioch every time I look at Kontakt...
> 
> 1... 3... 4... 5... NEO!



I have loegria and I don't use it now I have Albion V. Haven't used it in ages, its just collecting dust. If only we could transfer 😔


----------



## Ray Toler

korgscrew2000 said:


> I have loegria and I don't use it now I have Albion V. Haven't used it in ages, its just collecting dust. If only we could transfer 😔



It's partially the "I can't have a collection that's missing a number" thing, but mostly, it's the extras that I'm after. Between SCS and Tundra, I'm happy with my current stable of strings. I was hoping we'd see things like the steam band and loop patches show up as Originals, but that doesn't seem to be happening either.

I'm not a fan of this aspect of their marketing. I understand saying that a product doesn't live up to your current standards, but don't retire the damn thing until you have an actual improved version of it, and if someone is actively trying to purchase something from you... ffs let them.

(Edit: @korgscrew2000, keep telling me it's redundant, though, because I'd like to get rid of this FOMO that I only have because I didn't know it was being retired until after it was gone!  )


----------



## kgdrum

dzilizzi said:


> Have you ever seen a Spitfire thread remain on topic? I mean, other than the ones they start. Just wondering......




Have you ever seen any VI-C thread remain on topic? 😳


----------



## Technostica

kgdrum said:


> Have you ever seen any VI-C thread remain on topic? 😳



This text is 'on Twix'.


----------



## kgdrum

I have all of the Albion’s except for Neo,I don’t remember if I held off from lack of funds or if there is something about this release that didn’t knock me out.
Are there any Albion users here that can comment on Neo and how it fits in the Albion ecosystem?

Thanks


----------



## dzilizzi

kgdrum said:


> Have you ever seen any VI-C thread remain on topic? 😳


Well? Usually only the commercial threads that only have a couple of posts. They are usually on topic.


----------



## avocado89

Does anybody know if Albion Neo will be discounted?


----------



## Jacob Fanto

avocado89 said:


> Does anybody know if Albion Neo will be discounted?



99% sure it will be. Why not?


----------



## yiph2

Jacob Fanto said:


> 99% sure it will be. Why not?


Not in sale price, only intro price


----------



## Jacob Fanto

yiph2 said:


> Not in sale price, only intro price



He asked if it'd be discounted though


----------



## emilio_n

I got other mails from Spitfire today but nothing about Spring sales...


----------



## Ben H

I'm hoping for a good deal on BBCSO Discover


----------



## korgscrew2000

Ben H said:


> I'm hoping for a good deal on BBCSO Discover



They owe you money after applying for the free version during the sale.


----------



## TomislavEP

korgscrew2000 said:


> I have loegria and I don't use it now I have Albion V. Haven't used it in ages, its just collecting dust. If only we could transfer 😔



My experiences are quite different. I frequently use Loegria and absolutely love its strings sections. Actually, this is my go-to library for chamber strings as SCS is quite out of my budget, even with the discount. And frankly, over the years I've discovered that libraries such as the Albion series fit my personal workflow much better than more traditional ones. I already have the Legacy, Loegria, and Tundra as well as the Artisan series and British Drama Toolkit. Now I'm hoping to add Chamber Evolutions to my collection. I feel that this combination will cover nearly all my needs when it comes to strings.


----------



## Michel Simons

korgscrew2000 said:


> They owe you money after applying for the free version during the sale.



Damn. If only I would have known this two weeks ago...


----------



## korgscrew2000

TomislavEP said:


> My experiences are quite different. I frequently use Loegria and absolutely love its strings sections. Actually, this is my go-to library for chamber strings as SCS is quite out of my budget, even with the discount. And frankly, over the years I've discovered that libraries such as the Albion series fit my personal workflow much better than more traditional ones. I already have the Legacy, Loegria, and Tundra as well as the Artisan series and British Drama Toolkit. Now I'm hoping to add Chamber Evolutions to my collection. I feel that this combination will cover nearly all my needs when it comes to strings.



Olafur Chamber evolutions is the best library I've had from spitfire and its only £250. All the evolutions have their own patch as well as in the grid and are very playable. The individual evolutions make great ensemble chords too as in the subtle category there is a tiny bit of movement and adds lots of realism and adding the close mics brings in loads of detail. The waves are gorgeous, especially the vibrato waves. I'd say pick it up in the sale if you can.

I have SCS but in the old format (sable) I can upgrade for £90 but I don't really use them that often to justify it.


----------



## Fysik

I read through the whole thread now and I am confused.
What is the consensus? Some here said that after they had contact with the support they are sure there will be a spring sale coming in the next few days and others said, that there won't be a sale at all.
Can anyone clarify?


----------



## constaneum

If there is, just show the proof. Ahahha


----------



## doctoremmet

Tomorrow a new sale starts. Details have not been disclosed


----------



## korgscrew2000

constaneum said:


> If there is, just show the proof. Ahahha


----------



## constaneum

I didnt even receive such mail


----------



## Fysik

That's great news. This seems like a special newsletter though. Any chance one can subscribe to this one as a normal mortal musician?


----------



## yiph2

Fysik said:


> That's great news. This seems like a special newsletter though. Any chance one can subscribe to this one as a normal mortal musician?


I think it's just the normal newsletter from Spitfire


----------



## Luka

yiph2 said:


> I think it's just the normal newsletter from Spitfire



Weird how most people didn't receive it…


----------



## yiph2

Luka said:


> Weird how most people didn't receive it…


Me too, I also didn't receive it yet, but they usually send them in batches. I didn't get the teaser for BBCSO until it was almost launched


----------



## dzilizzi

From what I understand, there is an early bird sale for those who own libraries starting on the 20th. The regular sale starts on the 25th. Or it could be the early bird is just a preview of the sale so you see the prices before and can plan accordingly? It isn't really clear. I guess we find out tomorrow.


----------



## Marsen

Fysik said:


> I read through the whole thread now and I am confused.
> What is the consensus? Some here said that after they had contact with the support they are sure there will be a spring sale coming in the next few days and others said, that there won't be a sale at all.
> Can anyone clarify?




Its true, New sale starts tomorrow :
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/spring-sale-preview/?om_campaign=omme_c7c023ed-99b_27995_94625&om_send=1a2f8cdced554c7b8d1c5afe64aa3d16&utm_campaign=omme_c7c023ed-99b_sale_preview_teaser_18_05_20&utm_content=variation_a&utm_medium=email&utm_source=ometria


----------



## TomislavEP

korgscrew2000 said:


> The individual evolutions make great ensemble chords too as in the subtle category there is a tiny bit of movement and adds lots of realism and adding the close mics brings in loads of detail. The waves are gorgeous, especially the vibrato waves. I'd say pick it up in the sale if you can.



That is exactly what I'm expecting to find in this particular library. Also, the possibility to sometimes get away from painstaking editing of CC data when working with strings is something I'm really looking forward to. With a bit of luck, the sale price I'm hoping for will enable me to finally add this to my toolkit.


----------



## Artemi

maybe they've sent this newsletter only to those who have spitfire products on their accounts


----------



## Luka

Artemi said:


> maybe they've sent this newsletter only to those who have spitfire products on their accounts



Would make sense, as I haven't bought anything from them yet…


----------



## playz123

For their customers: “As a thank you for your continued support, we’re inviting you to shop the Spring Sale early from this Wednesday 20th May before it goes live to the world on Monday 25th May. All you have to do is come back to Spitfire Audio on Wednesday 20th May, make sure you’re logged in and you’ll be able to view the sale prices from 9am UK time. Thank you again and we hope you enjoy”.


----------



## Mornats

I've got a fair few Spitfire products (2 Albions, SStO core, BDT, Orchestral Swarm, Solo Strings, a few more) and no email about the sale starting on the 20th. Maybe you need more or they're still rolling the emails out.


----------



## dzilizzi

Mornats said:


> I've got a fair few Spitfire products (2 Albions, SStO core, BDT, Orchestral Swarm, Solo Strings, a few more) and no email about the sale starting on the 20th. Maybe you need more or they're still rolling the emails out.


Are you also on their mailing list? From past sales, it seems to be hard to get on it. 

But I am thinking if you own any products and sign in tomorrow, the sale prices should be there for you.


----------



## Mornats

Yeah I'm on their mailing list on two email accounts (so that I never missed any previous sales...). Guess I'll find out tomorrow if I can get it early. Worst case is I just hold on to my cash a little longer


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Ólafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit is the one on my wish list and possibly the entire Ólafur Arnalds collection. I do believe that I am on their mailing list but did not receive this news either.


----------



## RogiervG

dzilizzi said:


> From what I understand, there is an early bird sale for those who own libraries starting on the 20th. The regular sale starts on the 25th.


I have purchased from them.. but haven't got the newsletter yet.
(also subscribed to multiple mailings from them)


----------



## wetalkofdreams

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> I've been planning to buy the Ólafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit and possibly the entire Ólafur Arnalds collection. I do believe that I am on their mailing list but did not receive this news. Would you be able to tell me what is on the list?



All what was on the email was a photo that linked to this:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/spring-sale-preview/?om_campaign=omme_c7c023ed-99b_27995_94625&om_send=1a2f8cdced554c7b8d1c5afe64aa3d16&utm_campaign=omme_c7c023ed-99b_sale_preview_teaser_18_05_20&utm_content=variation_a&utm_medium=email&utm_source=ometria


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

wetalkofdreams said:


> All what was on the email was a photo that linked to this:
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/spring-sale-preview/?om_campaign=omme_c7c023ed-99b_27995_94625&om_send=1a2f8cdced554c7b8d1c5afe64aa3d16&utm_campaign=omme_c7c023ed-99b_sale_preview_teaser_18_05_20&utm_content=variation_a&utm_medium=email&utm_source=ometria


Thank you We Talk Of Dreams.

It says that we need to be logged in at 9am tomorrow morning. I am not understanding this or what the advantage is to being logged in at that exact hour?


----------



## yiph2

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Thank you We Talk Of Dreams.
> 
> It says that we need to be logged in at 9am tomorrow morning. I am not understanding this or what the advantage is to being logged in at that exact hour?


That's the time that they will post the prices I think


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Fantastic! Now I just need to get the full version of Kontakt *ON SALE *


----------



## FuzyDunlop

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Thank you We Talk Of Dreams.
> 
> It says that we need to be logged in at 9am tomorrow morning. I am not understanding this or what the advantage is to being logged in at that exact hour?



You need to be logged in to see the prices. 9am is when they post them. It doesn't say anything about being logged in at that exact time. 

Really not sure why so many people in this thread have a hard time understanding what is going on.


----------



## yiph2

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Fantastic! Now I just need to get the full version of Kontakt *ON SALE *


You can download arcane from embertone for free and you can get the upgrade price for Kontakt. Also wait for the summer sale!


----------



## RogiervG

FuzyDunlop said:


> It doesn't say anything about being logged in at that exact time.



ofcourse not, that would be unacceptable because of timezones the world has. and would lead to many disappointed (new) customers.

They are presented at 9AM UK time, and will be there for as long as the sale is active (length currently is unknown). Guessing a week or so.


----------



## dzilizzi

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Fantastic! Now I just need to get the full version of Kontakt *ON SALE *


Pretty much all Spitfire's libraries are player libraries and will get you the crossgrade price in June when NI has their regular sale.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

yiph2 said:


> You can download arcane from embertone for free and you can get the upgrade price for Kontakt. Also wait for the summer sale!


Really?

How does this work?

How do I get the full version of Kontakt by just paying the upgrade price just by downloading this free Arcane VSTi?


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

dzilizzi said:


> Pretty much all Spitfire's libraries are player libraries and will get you the crossgrade price in June when NI has their regular sale.


The one Library I want (Ólafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit) must use the full version of Kontakt.


----------



## Luka

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Really?
> 
> How does this work?
> 
> How do I get the full version of Kontakt by just paying the upgrade price just by downloading this free Arcane VSTi?



It's not the upgrade price, but the cross grade price.


----------



## yiph2

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Really?
> 
> How does this work?
> 
> How do I get the full version of Kontakt by just paying the upgrade price just by downloading this free Arcane VSTi?


You register it in the NI account, and for some reason that qualifies you for an crossgrade price. But I can see that you have some Spitfire libraries, so that will also allow you to get the crossgrade price



Luka said:


> It's not the upgrade price, but the cross grade price.


Whoops


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

yiph2 said:


> You register it in the NI account, and for some reason that qualifies you for an crossgrade price. But I can see that you have some Spitfire libraries, so that will also allow you to get the crossgrade price
> 
> 
> Whoops


Where do you find the offer for the crossgrade price? Is this located somewhere in Native Access?


----------



## becolossal

FuzyDunlop said:


> You need to be logged in to see the prices. 9am is when they post them. It doesn't say anything about being logged in at that exact time.
> 
> Really not sure why so many people in this thread have a hard time understanding what is going on.



Just wait until they find out the sale only works while reciting the proper incantations, facing the direction of the Almighty Iceland – home of the quietest strings.


----------



## Luka

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Where do you find the offer for the crossgrade price? Is this located somewhere in Native Access?



When you press the Buy button on the native-instrument website and you're logged in to your account, it will tell you if you have a library that provides you with the crossgrade option.


----------



## yiph2

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Where do you find the offer for the crossgrade price? Is this located somewhere in Native Access?


If you go to the Kontakt 6 page, and go to the buy page, you can see a few options - Full Version, Upgrade, and Crossgrade.




If you log in, you won't see that warning, if you have Spitfire products or that arcane vst


----------



## Technostica

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Where do you find the offer for the crossgrade price? Is this located somewhere in Native Access?


Here it is: Arcane
Register it and then login to your NI account on the web and it will show the Crossgrade as an option for you.


----------



## Mornats

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Where do you find the offer for the crossgrade price? Is this located somewhere in Native Access?



Probably the 4th post with the same answer but from here: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/samplers/kontakt-6/pricing/


----------



## dzilizzi

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> The one Library I want (Ólafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit) must use the full version of Kontakt.


Well, that kind of sucks.  

Okay, then Arcane is a good way to go. Any library that had to be registered in Native Access generally will give you access to the crossgrade offer.









CROSSGRADE OFFER







www.native-instruments.com





There is a link to a list of products that will get you the cross grade price. Generally, NI has a half priced sale in June. I can't tell you the price because I already own it but I think it might be $199 on sale?


----------



## unclecheeks

dzilizzi said:


> Well, that kind of sucks.
> 
> Okay, then Arcane is a good way to go. Any library that had to be registered in Native Access generally will give you access to the crossgrade offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CROSSGRADE OFFER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.native-instruments.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a link to a list of products that will get you the cross grade price. Generally, NI has a half priced sale in June. I can't tell you the price because I already own it but I think it might be $199 on sale?



I think my K6 upgrade price was $99 during the last sale, but I upgraded from Komplete11/K5. Not sure what the sale price is on crossgrade.


----------



## yiph2

unclecheeks said:


> I think my K6 upgrade price was $99 during the last sale, but I upgraded from Komplete11/K5. Not sure what the sale price is on crossgrade.


Well... It's still $99 now...


----------



## dzilizzi

unclecheeks said:


> I think my K6 upgrade price was $99 during the last sale, but I upgraded from Komplete11/K5. Not sure what the sale price is on crossgrade.


Crossgrades are generally more than upgrades. I think the $125 price sounds right if the upgrade is $99? I got a cheap version of Reaktor that I never really used and then used it to upgrade to KU9 during a sale. So I never saw the individual prices.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

It sure pays to ask questions and be a part of the sample library community. Thank you all 

So crossgrade is $250 USD and the June SALE price is $199 USD ?

Right now, my NI account is telling me that I will be able to get the Kontakt crossgrade for 35,000 ISK because I own Galaxy Instruments Vintage D.

Regarding reciting the proper transportation incantations: I will not require the VSTi for that because I live among the Huldufólk.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Ray Toler said:


> I'd pop for the rest of the Albion collection (I have Legacy, One, V) if they would put Loegria back in, even if just for a one-day "last chance" sale. Otherwise it's almost like I'm tossing the Holy Handgrenade of Antioch every time I look at Kontakt...
> 
> 1... 3... 4... 5... NEO!


Maybe there's a way you could open the image file for the library pane and photoshop a 2 over NEO? 

It's probably not easy to access though. I recall trying to find the image file for the Alicia's Keys GUI in the hope of editing out the pink water bottle. Sadly I couldn't find it.


----------



## korgscrew2000

TomislavEP said:


> That is exactly what I'm expecting to find in this particular library. Also, the possibility to sometimes get away from painstaking editing of CC data when working with strings is something I'm really looking forward to. With a bit of luck, the sale price I'm hoping for will enable me to finally add this to my toolkit.



Here's a little track I've done for a drama production library. 

Una corda with the OACE vibrato waves.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

korgscrew2000 said:


> Here's a little track I've done for a drama production library.
> 
> Una corda with the OACE vibrato waves.



Beautiful piece Korgscrew2000!

Two of my favorite libraries. What did you use for the sound of the waves coming in on the beach?


----------



## korgscrew2000

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Beautiful piece Korgscrew2000!
> 
> Two of my favorite libraries. What did you use for the sound of the waves coming in on the beach?



It was brass air from Albion V tundra. I think it's just the brass player blowing into their instruments. Used the mod wheel to give it some movement.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

korgscrew2000 said:


> It was brass air from Albion V tundra. I think it's just the brass player blowing into their instruments. Used the mod wheel to give it some movement.


Very creative work. I have been on the fence about buying Tundra.


----------



## CT

As always, to anyone on the fence about Tundra I say: get it.


----------



## Noeticus

"Tundra" is indeed one of Spitfire's best libraries.


----------



## korgscrew2000

I stupidly upgraded kontakt 5 to 6 for $99 then realised that a full upgrade to komplete 12 from 8 was $200 and that came with loads on instruments that I'd didn't have and Kontakt 6. Luckily NI are great people and helped me out.


----------



## korgscrew2000

miket said:


> As always, to anyone on the fence about Tundra I say: get it.



I'm blown away by it. It's just so beautiful. I would love to try NEO now. I like the fact that it's divisi too.


----------



## Marsen

Yes, Tundra seems to be such a wonderful library.


----------



## korgscrew2000

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Very creative work. I have been on the fence about buying Tundra.



Why thank you. Can you tell I've been watching broadchurch that Olafur scored? 😂🤔


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Beautiful piece Korgscrew2000!
> 
> Two of my favorite libraries. What did you use for the sound of the waves coming in on the beach?



I know the composer said he used a patch from Tundra for this effect but might I also suggest LABS Atmos if you’re looking for authentic nature sounds like this. Pretty incredible free library, check it out if you haven’t already!


----------



## CT

korgscrew2000 said:


> I'm blown away by it. It's just so beautiful. I would love to try NEO now. I like the fact that it's divisi too.



I really want Neo because of my enthusiasm for Tundra, but I've been shying away from ensemble libraries more and more so I hesitate to double down on that, even with what would be such a formidable combination (not to mention the possibilities when the choir is added in).


----------



## dzilizzi

miket said:


> I really want Neo because of my enthusiasm for Tundra, but I've been shying away from ensemble libraries more and more so I hesitate to double down on that, even with what would be such a formidable combination (not to mention the possibilities when the choir is added in).


Yes. I find I don't use the ensemble stuff, so I would need more than it sounds good for another one. It's hard to get them not to sound synthy for me.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Jacob Fanto said:


> I know the composer said he used a patch from Tundra for this effect but might I also suggest LABS Atmos if you’re looking for authentic nature sounds like this. Pretty incredible free library, check it out if you haven’t already!


Yes. I have all the LABS libraries and the OACE library. I want to get the rest of the Ólafur Arnalds libraries. Besides, it is good to support the local talent.


----------



## unclecheeks

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Yes. I have all the LABS libraries and the OACE library. I want to get the rest of the Ólafur Arnalds libraries. Besides, it is good to support the local talent.



Wonder how much of a cut he really gets though!.. (i also have my eye on completing the OA collection...
)


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

unclecheeks said:


> Wonder how much of a cut he really gets though!.. (i also have my eye on completing the OA collection...
> )


The libraries are $300 each. I might guess that he gets $100 when they aren't on sale and $50 when they are.


----------



## Technostica

Sale prices are showing. 40% off seemingly for single products.


----------



## emilio_n

Technostica said:


> Sale prices are showing. 40% off seemingly for single products.


Not for me... but I didn't get the mail as well...


----------



## constaneum

Technostica said:


> Sale prices are showing. 40% off seemingly for single products.



i've logged in but didn't notice any changes.


----------



## constaneum

emilio_n said:


> Not for me... but I didn't get the mail as well...



probably we're not the "first class" customer.


----------



## Ray Toler

They're not really highlighted as sale prices, but my wishlist is definitely showing lower prices.


----------



## doctoremmet

constaneum said:


> i've logged in but didn't notice any changes.


Same here (Netherlands): old pricing across the website (after login, and in cart). Phased roll-out kind of thing I suppose.


----------



## emilio_n

constaneum said:


> probably we're not the "first class" customer.


I have 3 or 4 product of them... maybe not enough...


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Yes. I do not see sales yet either


----------



## Technostica

Neo is only about 22% off though.


----------



## constaneum

Technostica said:


> Neo is only about 22% off though.



what about the Symphonic Orchestra bundle ? It's original price is US$1699. what's the sales price?


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Technostica said:


> Neo is only about 22% off though.


How much is the _*Ólafur Arnalds Toolkit? *_


----------



## CatOrchestra

I think these two sales can be seen already now by everyone


https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-professional-selects/Euro: 898
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-essential-selects/Euro: 379


----------



## Levon

constaneum said:


> what about the Symphonic Orchestra bundle ? It's original price is US$1699. what's the sales price?


The "Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects" Bundle includes Symphonic Strings, Symphonic Brass, Symphonic Winds and the Harp for £798 (60% discount)


----------



## Technostica

constaneum said:


> what about the Symphonic Orchestra bundle ? It's original price is US$1699. what's the sales price?


$1189


----------



## doctoremmet

CatOrchestra said:


> I think these two sales are seen by everyone
> 
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-professional-selects/Euro: 898
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-essential-selects/Euro: 379


Confirmed


----------



## SZK-Max

Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects.
No mind, in cart.


----------



## Levon

I thought my wallet was safe until I saw the "Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects" Bundle at the very end of the list!


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

CatOrchestra said:


> I think these two sales can be seen by already now everyone
> 
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-professional-selects/Euro: 898
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-essential-selects/Euro: 379


Yes. I see those sales.


----------



## Technostica

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> How much is the _*Ólafur Arnalds Toolkit? *_


His are all forty percent off except for Stratus. The bundle is about 45% off the combined full prices.


----------



## Magnet

Apart from the Justin Hurwitz links, are we thinking that the people who got the sale email are seeing discounts and the people who didn't get the email are not? Or does it appear to be random?


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Technostica said:


> His are all forty percent off except for Stratus. The bundle is about 45% off the combined full prices.


Excellent! Thank you Technostica. I wonder when I will actually be able to see these sales and make the purchase...


----------



## CatOrchestra

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Excellent! Thank you Technostica. I wonder when I will actually be able to see these sales and make the purchase...


I believe May 25th


----------



## constaneum

Levon said:


> The "Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects" Bundle includes Symphonic Strings, Symphonic Brass, Symphonic Winds and the Harp for £798 (60% discount)



this one more worth it.


----------



## constaneum

CatOrchestra said:


> I believe May 25th



i wonder what makes the difference? are they basically saying that the non-early birds who need to wait on 25th May will see a different sale price, presumably lower sale %?


----------



## Technostica

constaneum said:


> i wonder what makes the difference? are they basically saying that the non-early birds who need to wait on 25th May will see a different sale price, presumably lower sale %?


I doubt the prices will be different.
I didn’t receive their email but I did click on the link from that email today as it was posted here in this thread.


----------



## Will Wilson

Prices are live for me, I just got Hans Zimmer Percussion for only £157 by completing the Spitfire Scoring Professional collection (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-scoring-professional/)

I was only missing HZP


----------



## wetalkofdreams

From their FAQ:






It explains why not everyone is able to get the sale yet, and why some haven't had emails.


----------



## Will Wilson

wetalkofdreams said:


> From their FAQ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It explains why not everyone is able to get the sale yet, and why some haven't had emails.



I feel ashamed........glad my wife doesn't see this!


----------



## wetalkofdreams

Will Wilson said:


> I feel ashamed........glad my wife doesn't see this!



I didn't realise how much i've spent with them either!


----------



## Will Wilson

wetalkofdreams said:


> I didn't realise how much i've spent with them either!



My everything price (if I complete) is currently £4381


----------



## constaneum

SZK-Max said:


> Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects.
> No mind, in cart.



same here.


----------



## SupremeFist

"early access" to a sale of products that by their nature cannot run out is silly.


----------



## Mornats

Hmm I've spent £1,197.83 with them directly with my most recent being in December 2019. I also bought Albion One, the original solo strings and the orchestral grand through Time and Space in the brief time they used resellers. I've no problem waiting until Monday but some people may be falling through the cracks somehow.

Edit: forgot to say, no email and no early access on that wasn't obvious  Anyway Monday is pay day so all good!


----------



## pawelmorytko

Oh wow the SSS + Harp deal is insane, not only you get SSS like a hundred quid cheaper in a bundle than buying it separately, you get a free harp as well.

Buuuuuut I did just buy the Berlin Harp yesterday, and I really have no need for the Spitfire Harp, I'd feel bad just buying it and never even using/downloading it, is there anything I can do about that? I only want the SSS really from that bundle


----------



## easyrider

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Yes. I do not see sales yet either



I don't see the sales either


----------



## Jackdaw

As my "real" profession is in business sector, I cannot understand this marketing strategy. Mostly everyone now knows there will be a sale in five days, so they will sell almost nothing for the next five days because everyone and their mother is waiting for 25th. Except those couple unlucky ones that don't know about this, spend ridiculous amounts of money and on 25th will be angry and never go back to Spitfire again.


----------



## easyrider

Mornats said:


> Hmm I've spent £1,197.83 with them directly with my most recent being in December 2019. I also bought Albion One, the original solo strings and the orchestral grand through Time and Space in the brief time they used resellers. I've no problem waiting until Monday but some people may be falling through the cracks somehow.
> 
> Edit: forgot to say, no email and no early access on that wasn't obvious  Anyway Monday is pay day so all good!




Then you should be seeing the sales?


----------



## Mornats

Jackdaw said:


> I cannot understand this marketing strategy


I think that's a prerequisite for joining the Spitfire fan club


----------



## Mornats

easyrider said:


> Then you should be seeing the sales?


Nope, can't see the sale.


----------



## TomislavEP

I've purchased OA Chamber Evolutions and just gotten my confirmation email. I'm thinking about waiting for nighttime around here to download it as my Internet connection isn't the fastest one. On the other hand, I'm eagerly waiting to start working with it. From what I've read and heard about this library thus far, I'm sure it will fit nicely into my workflow and toolkit.

@korgscrew2000, thanks for posting your track before! You definitely confirmed my decision with this, although I always have a pretty clear vision of what I want from Spitfire and what I can afford to purchase (and when).


----------



## yiph2

Has anyone bought the bundle which hasn't seen the sale? I want to buy the bundle but not sure if they'll do something about it


----------



## Magnet

Jackdaw said:


> As my "real" profession is in business sector, I cannot understand this marketing strategy. Mostly everyone now knows there will be a sale in five days, so they will sell almost nothing for the next five days because everyone and their mother is waiting for 25th. Except those couple unlucky ones that don't know about this, spend ridiculous amounts of money and on 25th will be angry and never go back to Spitfire again.



Agreed. I love the idea of rewarding loyal customers somehow, but an early access sale is kinda... weird? If Spitfire wanted to do something for them, I feel like they might prefer a small extra loyalty discount instead of the privilege of just being among the first to spend more money. Is the prospect of buying something on sale a few days before a bunch of strangers enticing?


----------



## yiph2

Magnet said:


> Agreed. I love the idea of rewarding loyal customers somehow, but an early access sale is kinda... weird? If Spitfire wanted to do something for them, I feel like they might prefer a small extra loyalty discount instead of the privilege of just being among the first to spend more money. Is the prospect of buying something on sale a few days before a bunch of strangers enticing?


Maybe their price is better than the normals like me?


----------



## Ivamusic

Has anyone got a link to the British drama kit and Kepler, if they’re discounted? Cheers


----------



## korgscrew2000

Ivamusic said:


> Has anyone got a link to the British drama kit and Kepler, if they’re discounted? Cheers


Drama is £100
Kepler is £149


----------



## Ivamusic

korgscrew2000 said:


> Drama is £100
> Kepler is £149


Thanks heaps, any chance you could post a link. was going to see if I could buy them off the link because I can see the sale price on the other links, just wondering what will happen if I put it in the cart.


----------



## Luka

So the Symphony Complete isn’t on sale? The Justin Hurwitz is what replaces it? Kind of sad, since it’s missing Masse, Grand Piano and Spitfire Percussion…


----------



## korgscrew2000

Ivamusic said:


> Thanks heaps, any chance you could post a link. was going to see if I could buy them off the link because I can see the sale price on the other links, just wondering what will happen if I put it in the cart.


It doesn't work like that. All I have is - https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/british-drama-toolkit/

Nothing special about the link. You'll just have to wait until Monday.

If you are a Spitfire customer and meet the requirements, maybe you could send them a message for you to added to the sale?


----------



## Magnet

Is anyone with sale access able to share the price of SSO Chamber Edition? (I suspect most with early sale access already own parts/all of it though.) https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sso-chamber-edition/



Ivamusic said:


> was going to see if I could buy them off the link because I can see the sale price on the other links



I think it's probably unintended that those new bundles are discounted for everyone right now (maybe they didn't realize early access customers would share the promotional bundle links). I wouldn't be shocked if they remove the sale discount on those bundles for non-early access people until the proper sale starts.



Luka said:


> So the the Symphony Complete isn’t on sale? The Justin Hurwitz is what replaces it? Kind of sad, since it’s missing Masse, Grand Piano and Spitfire Percussion…



The sale doesn't start until May 25 unless you have early access privileges.


----------



## Delboy

Great to see all the enthusiasm surrounding this new sale but for us I doubt we can afford any of it. I am just a Dad supporting a son in his 2nd year Uni studying Creative Music and have recently bought him Albion One with educational discount in April for his birthday. Now on Furlough and just heard last week I have no job anymore so anxiously await the exit package .. I doubt I can splash any cash on tomorrow but if I did manage to find any what would we look out for to compliment the first Spitfire purchase?


----------



## yiph2

Delboy said:


> Great to see all the enthusiasm surrounding this new sale but for us I doubt we can afford any of it. I am just a Dad supporting a son in his 2nd year Uni studying Creative Music and have recently bought him Albion One with educational discount in April for his birthday. Now on Furlough and just heard last week I have no job anymore so anxiously await the exit package .. I doubt I can splash any cash on tomorrow but if I did manage to find any what would we look out for to compliment the first Spitfire purchase?


I think any of the Justin Hilowitz bundles are crazy good deals


----------



## Delboy

This yiph2 ... Essential or Professional ?


----------



## yiph2

Delboy said:


> This yiph2 ... Essential or Professional ?


Both are great, especially the professional. The SSO was originally 1699, and the pro bundle is only 898, and you also get a harp. But if you have lost your job I wouldn't want to spend much money


----------



## Luka

yiph2 said:


> Both are great, especially the professional. The SSO was originally 1699, and the pro bundle is only 898,



It doesn’t seem to include Masse, do you think there’s a way to get it afterwards?


----------



## yiph2

Luka said:


> It doesn’t seem to include Masse, do you think there’s a way to get it afterwards?


I've asked support a few months ago, about if I bought the SSO separately, could we get Masse, and they said yes. But not sure about this bundle


----------



## Delboy

Yep wonder why no Percussion included don't Orchestras not have then .... but love seeing all you getting what you want and need .. as I say great seeing all the enthusiasm around the wait.
Who knows we may get the free Discovery .. we are still waiting for the decision email


----------



## yiph2

Delboy said:


> Yep wonder why no Percussion included don't Orchestras not have then .... but love seeing all you getting what you want and need .. as I say great seeing all the enthusiasm around the wait.
> Who knows we may get the free Discovery .. we are still waiting for the decision email


I think everyone gets it if they use the survey, no matter what you put in


----------



## Delboy

Oh ... I thought we were special ... not so then .. so that put that small light out then ! ... brill .. another way to try tempt you to but the upgrade versions ... but have to say would consider the SSO Pro if they had the Percussion included and put this on the never never for him. Ah well there is always tomorrow


----------



## Will Wilson

Delboy said:


> Oh ... I thought we were special ... not so then .. so that put that small light out then ! ... brill .. another way to try tempt you to but the upgrade versions ... but have to say would consider the SSO Pro if they had the Percussion included and put this on the never never for him. Ah well there is always tomorrow



BBCSO Core? Still spendy but it is a a good price for a full "proper" orchestra to move on from Albion One?


----------



## korgscrew2000

Will Wilson said:


> BBCSO Core? Still spendy but it is a a good price for a full "proper" orchestra to move on from Albion One?



Core isn't in the sale. It is still at the launch price though.


----------



## Fry777

Delboy said:


> Great to see all the enthusiasm surrounding this new sale but for us I doubt we can afford any of it. I am just a Dad supporting a son in his 2nd year Uni studying Creative Music and have recently bought him Albion One with educational discount in April for his birthday. Now on Furlough and just heard last week I have no job anymore so anxiously await the exit package .. I doubt I can splash any cash on tomorrow but if I did manage to find any what would we look out for to compliment the first Spitfire purchase?



I would agree with @Will Wilson and recommend BBCSO Core at its current intro price, you get a balanced orchestra for a very reasonable price


----------



## Delboy

having gone to the bottom of the Discovery professionla product page and read the customer review who sounds like he knows a thing or two ... he was not impressed at all and said the samples were rushed and he had some key issues with it .. so maybe one to miss until a new version upgrade is in the pipeline .. strange that spitfire did not answer the remark !


----------



## ReelToLogic

Mornats said:


> Hmm I've spent £1,197.83 with them directly with my most recent being in December 2019. I also bought Albion One, the original solo strings and the orchestral grand through Time and Space in the brief time they used resellers. I've no problem waiting until Monday but some people may be falling through the cracks somehow.
> 
> Edit: forgot to say, no email and no early access on that wasn't obvious  Anyway Monday is pay day so all good!


Same thing here. Just totalled my purchases (listed in my account) to be high enough and most recent was Jan 2020, but no early access. Not that I really care about 5 days, but on top of this sales gimmick being silly it appears that their process might be messed up.


----------



## StillLife

Will Wilson said:


> BBCSO Core? Still spendy but it is a a good price for a full "proper" orchestra to move on from Albion One?


Why would you move on from it when you've just recently bought it? I would choose something to complement it. Solo Strings (I think you can complete the scoring essentials bundle to get it at its cheapest), an Evo (OACE for small, Symphonic Evo for big), the new Symphonic Organ or the Whitacre Choir (but that one is remains really pricey).


----------



## Technostica

Magnet said:


> Is anyone with sale access able to share the price of SSO Chamber Edition? (I suspect most with early sale access already own parts/all of it though.) https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sso-chamber-edition/


$1,014.


----------



## Will Wilson

StillLife said:


> Why would you move on from it when you've just recently bought it? I would choose something to complement it. Solo Strings (I think you can complete the scoring essentials bundle to get it at its cheapest), an Evo (OACE for small, Symphonic Evo for big), the new Symphonic Organ or the Whitacre Choir (but that one is remains really pricey).



Depends on the goal, The Scoring Collections will take into account the existing purchase of Albion One and will augment it nicely, if he wants to go full Orchestral though BBCSO might be the most cost effective option.





__





Spitfire Audio — Film Scoring






www.spitfireaudio.com





The good thing about the collections is you could get the Duo package and you would only pay for Solo Strings and and a bigger discount than just buying it without the collection.


----------



## Marsen

Does somebody know, whether the Studio Orchestra Professional Bundle is on sale too? Or the single libraries of them?


----------



## korgscrew2000

Marsen said:


> Does somebody know, whether the Studio Orchestra Professional Bundle is on sale too? Or the single libraries of them?


Yes, seems to be on sale. £629


----------



## Marsen

korgscrew2000 said:


> Yes, seems to be on sale. £629


Thank you Korgscrew


----------



## StillLife

Marsen said:


> Does somebody know, whether the Studio Orchestra Professional Bundle is on sale too? Or the single libraries of them?


Yes, on sale. 430 for pro and 238 for core for me (euro's) as I already own the strings. Tempting...


----------



## Technostica

Marsen said:


> Does somebody know, whether the Studio Orchestra Professional Bundle is on sale too?


$699


----------



## Luka

Oh, so then is this on sale too?








Spitfire Audio — Symphony Complete


In addition to woodwinds, brass and a 60 piece string section, Symphony Complete includes all of our percussion libraries recorded in The Hall at AIR Studios.



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## NathanTiemeyer

I don't see Tundra on sale. That means my wallet is safe for now


----------



## SZK-Max

Luka said:


> Oh, so then is this on sale too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spitfire Audio — Symphony Complete
> 
> 
> In addition to woodwinds, brass and a 60 piece string section, Symphony Complete includes all of our percussion libraries recorded in The Hall at AIR Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> www.spitfireaudio.com


Yes. $1399


----------



## Marsen

StillLife said:


> Yes, on sale. 430 for pro and 238 for core for me (euro's) as I already own the strings. Tempting...


Good news, as I also own the strings already.


----------



## Saya

NathanTiemeyer said:


> I don't see Tundra on sale. That means my wallet is safe for now



just checked. It is on sale, 40% off individual @ 269 usd


----------



## korgscrew2000

NathanTiemeyer said:


> I don't see Tundra on sale. That means my wallet is safe for now



It's £239

Unfortunately NEO has less than £100 discount. I was hoping to pick it up if it was a good discount. Might just have to be The Olafur Toolkit to complete my collection.


----------



## RogiervG

Very weird move to have the discount open to everyone AFTER the weekend.
Would be smarter to allow it from Friday onwards. So people can play with their purchases in the weekend. Or do discussions/research hyping on the weekend (and buy it in the weekend too).


----------



## CatOrchestra

Things can so quickly add up.

Been thinking of BBC Core and some vocal/chorus vst like Eric Whitacre Choir or some VSL vocal VST.


----------



## StillLife

korgscrew2000 said:


> It's £239
> 
> Unfortunately NEO has less than £100 discount. I was hoping to pick it up if it was a good discount. Might just have to be The Olafur Toolkit to complete my collection.


That's one of my ponderings. Completing Olafur would give me Stratus and the original Evo for 330 euro. Not sure if these would suit me as well as OACE and the toolkit, though...


----------



## FuzyDunlop

ReelToLogic said:


> Same thing here. Just totalled my purchases (listed in my account) to be high enough and most recent was Jan 2020, but no early access. Not that I really care about 5 days, but on top of this sales gimmick being silly it appears that their process might be messed up.



I did the same, spent over $1300 USD (around £1100?), no email no sales. Oh well. There isn't much left that I want anyway, and I can wait.


----------



## korgscrew2000

StillLife said:


> That's one of my ponderings. Completing Olafur would give me Stratus and the original Evo for 330 euro. Not sure if these would suit me as well as OACE and the toolkit, though...


I have it. It's a nichè product and it sounds good. My only problem is it doesn't stick to the tempo as much as I'd like sometimes and can be a bit chaotic.


----------



## jimjazzuk

How do people rate the woodwinds in BBC SO Core? How do they compare to SSW?


----------



## Fry777

jimjazzuk said:


> How do people rate the woodwinds in BBC SO Core? How do they compare to SSW?



Although not including SSW, you might find this comparison fairly helpful :


----------



## easyrider

I'm getting a bit fed up of these sales tatics and games from developers now...

The Plugin Alliance AMEK scandal, now this pre sale from spitfire....Purely used to get people who have access to the sale whip up pre sales pricing before the common man gets to the 25th May to purchase

Take the new Fabfilter released yesterday....Saturn 2....No drama no nonsense just released to everyone and a superb upgrade price...

Its a common sales technique

*USING DEMAND AND POPULARITY TO JUMPSTART YOUR SALES*
Have a product/service in high demand? Showcase it.

*Leveraging your demand not only adds ethos to your offering, but it communicates the risk of scarcity as well*.

*SCARCITY MARKETING TACTIC #7: SPOTLIGHT CUSTOMER BEHAVIOR*
Social proof is an indicator of popularity, and often demand.

Popularized by Psychologist Robert Cialdini, social proof theory explains why people look to others when making a decision: They’re looking for guidance from a larger, possibly better informed, consensus.

Sales and marketing teams that leverage social proof are not only showcasing their most popular products and services, but they’re also creating a sense of increased demand at the same time.


----------



## zadillo

What are people’s thoughts on the Justin Hurwitz Pro bundle with the SSO for $898 compared to BBCSO Pro for $749? I’ve had my eye in BBCSO but I’m wondering if a bit more to get the SSO in this sale would be even better?


----------



## Will Wilson

zadillo said:


> What are people’s thoughts on the Justin Hurwitz Pro bundle with the SSO for $898 compared to BBCSO Pro for $749? I’ve had my eye in BBCSO but I’m wondering if a bit more to get the SSO in this sale would be even better?



The Symphonic range is worlds ahead of BBCSO in my opinion. BBCSO is good for what it is but the detail in SSS, SSW and SSB are leaps ahead. The brass is my personal annoyance with BBCSO but I have no complaints with SSB (well a couple but who doesn't with any library!)


----------



## Luka

zadillo said:


> What are people’s thoughts on the Justin Hurwitz Pro bundle with the SSO for $898 compared to BBCSO Pro for $749? I’ve had my eye in BBCSO but I’m wondering if a bit more to get the SSO in this sale would be even better?



The thing is, the Justin Hurwitz doesn't come with the Percussion… :/


----------



## Will Wilson

Luka said:


> The thing is, the Justin Hurwitz doesn't come with the Percussion… :/




Buy the Justin Hurwitz first then complete https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/symphony-complete/

Discounted price before you take into account what you already own is £1245 so you could get Perc for a steal. Depends how their discount engine takes it.

Pretty sure it will discount once you have some of the products and might be a cheaper way to do it.

Or simply buy Percussion Redux https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-percussion/

You get so much more than you do in BBCSO.


----------



## Luka

Will Wilson said:


> Buy the Justin Hurwitz first then complete https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/symphony-complete/
> 
> Pretty sure it will discount once you have some of the products and might be a cheaper way to do it.



You think it will cost less overall that way instead of just buying the Symphony Complete which is also on sale?


----------



## korgscrew2000

easyrider said:


> I'm getting a bit fed up of these sales tatics and games from developers now...
> 
> The Plugin Alliance AMEK scandal, now this pre sale from spitfire....Purely used to get people who have access to the sale whip up pre sales pricing before the common man gets to the 25th May to purchase
> 
> Its a common sales technique
> 
> *USING DEMAND AND POPULARITY TO JUMPSTART YOUR SALES*
> Have a product/service in high demand? Showcase it.
> 
> *Leveraging your demand not only adds ethos to your offering, but it communicates the risk of scarcity as well*.
> 
> *SCARCITY MARKETING TACTIC #7: SPOTLIGHT CUSTOMER BEHAVIOR*
> Social proof is an indicator of popularity, and often demand.
> 
> Popularized by Psychologist Robert Cialdini, social proof theory explains why people look to others when making a decision: They’re looking for guidance from a larger, possibly better informed, consensus.
> 
> Sales and marketing teams that leverage social proof are not only showcasing their most popular products and services, but they’re also creating a sense of increased demand at the same time.



I slightly agree, but it's not like the products are in low stock as it's a digital product. I am not sure what Spitfire have to gain from opening a sale up to loyal customers early only to have it open to everyone on Monday. I will be buying something from it, although I am a little miffed as I bought over £700 worth of products from them only 2 weeks ago and could have saved over £200 if I had waited, but that is my fault, not Spitfire's. It's typical really, it's almost like they wait until I buy something then have a sale, it's happened a few times from other developers but I guess it's just my luck!


----------



## Secret Soundworks

I've been wanting to get Symphonic Strings and Brass for a while now as I love the lush room sound of AIR. But at the same time BBC Core is now out which also looks great (I would prefer it over the full version due to the smaller install size and I dont mind the 1 mic mix at all, I prefer it over the 20-something mic positions which I will barely every play with).

Is there anyone here who has both the Symphonic and BBC libraries and could give their thoughts as to which lineup they prefer and find to be more versatile, if they could only use one of the 2? I'm not too sure on the brass in BBC, but other than that it sounds pretty good.


----------



## easyrider

korgscrew2000 said:


> I slightly agree, but it's not like the products are in low stock as it's a digital product. I am not sure what Spitfire have to gain from opening a sale up to loyal customers early only to have it open to everyone on Monday.




To whip up more interest...people are already asking whats on sale to the people who have access....Its perfect psychological manipulation.

Plugin Alliance done it with the new AMEK EQ making it available to subscription only...then this backfired as they had previously said it would be on sale to buy..... Then when they backtracked after the scandal they release it at $399 yesterday in order for people to buy into the sub model...as they know very few people will buy the EQ at $399

Plaugin alliance don't want you to buy their new EQ..they want you to rent it for life.....Its getting boring....

FABFILTER
VALHALLA
BLACKROOSTER AUDIO

Are just a few developers that dont need Bu11sh1t to sell their products....

Its not about quantity its about exclusivity...

We have found out that NEO is only 25% discounted....We all know that Tundra was 40% off last month....

If Neo was on sale on its own for a month at 25% off people would think meh...i'll wait until its 40%

But when you have to wait 5 days before someone else that means 25% seems like a good deal...as how long will you have to wait again before Neo is on sale...." i might aswell just buy it" mentality hits...


----------



## Luka

easyrider said:


> Its perfect psychological manipulation.


Spitfire manipulates us all… We're in danger folks. After Tesla, Spitfire will rule over the world.


----------



## korgscrew2000

easyrider said:


> To whip up more interest...people are already asking whats on sale to the people who have access....Its perfect psychological manipulation.
> 
> Plugin Alliance done it with the new AMEK EQ making it available to subscription only...then this backfired as they had previously said it would be on sale to buy..... Then when they backtracked after the scandal they release it at $399 yesterday in order for people to buy into the sub model...as they know very few people will buy the EQ at $399
> 
> Plaugin alliance don't want you to buy their new EQ..they want you to rent it for life.....Its getting boring....
> 
> FABFILTER
> VALHALLA
> BLACKROOSTER AUDIO
> 
> Are just a few developers that dont need Bu11sh1t to sell their products....
> 
> Its not about quantity its about exclusivity...
> 
> We have found out that NEO is only 25% discounted....We all know that Tundra was 40% off last month....
> 
> If Neo was on sale on its own for a month at 25% off people would think meh...i'll wait until its 40%
> 
> But when you have to wait 5 days before someone else that means 25% seems like a good deal...as how long will you have to wait again before Neo is on sale...." i might aswell just buy it" mentality hits...



Makes sense. I work in Marketing but in the NHS. My work is aimed at keeping people away from the hospital so it's quite the opposite 

I hate rental software. This is why I don't use Adobe software. I loathe their company model and the fact that you never own a product. I took a few years off composing until recently and it was great to open my laptop install everything I had purchased and start again without paying a penny (I have bought some new libraries though). I can't justify paying for adobe cloud every month then cancel and not be able to do any work until I start the subscription again. This is why I love other developers like Apple and Affinity who offer tools just as good as, if not better than Adobe for a cheaper one off price.

Also, I would never ever spend that much on an EQ! The NI ones I get with Komplete are good enough, even the logic ones are great! I have Pro q from fabfilter too. Not sure what over double the price of a fabfilter EQ gets me?

Anyway, I'm going off topic!


----------



## Bluemount Score

Luka said:


> Spitfire manipulates us all… We're in danger folks. After Tesla, Spitfire will rule over the world.


Already too late. We live in the next chapter.


----------



## korgscrew2000

Bluemount Score said:


> Already too late. We live in the next chapter.



Is it all about to change?


----------



## Fry777

Following a question from someone else on another topic, what would be the main difference in terms of playability between OACE and the original OA Evo ? I understand one is chamber sized and the other a quartet, but is there any function absent from the first one ? Is OACE far more flexible ? It's not entirely clear from the walkthrough


----------



## Bluemount Score

korgscrew2000 said:


> Is it all about to change?


Everything. Can't tell why I'm still very excited today.


----------



## korgscrew2000

Fry777 said:


> Following a question from someone else on another topic, what would be the main difference in terms of playability between OACE and the original OA Evo ? I understand one is chamber sized and the other a quartet, but is there any function absent from the first one ? Is OACE far more flexible ? It's not entirely clear from the walkthrough



OACE is far more playable in my opinion.

The Chamber evolutions have the Chamber waves which are worth the money alone, especially while it's on sale.


----------



## StillLife

korgscrew2000 said:


> I have it. It's a nichè product and it sounds good. My only problem is it doesn't stick to the tempo as much as I'd like sometimes and can be a bit chaotic.


'It' meaning Stratus or original Evo?


----------



## Fry777

korgscrew2000 said:


> OACE is far more playable in my opinion.
> 
> The Chamber evolutions have the Chamber waves which are worth the money alone, especially while it's on sale.



Thanks, I have OACE in fact, and I was looking to see if the original one would be a worthy addition for a quartet/intimate sound.
But I wouldn't want to loose functionality when switching from one to the other.
I love the OACE waves, and I see some waves listed in the artic list on the original one, would they work the same ?


----------



## korgscrew2000

Fry777 said:


> Thanks, I have OACE in fact, and I was looking to see if the original one would be a worthy addition for a quartet/intimate sound.
> But I wouldn't want to loose functionality when switching from one to the other.
> I love the OACE waves, and I see some waves listed in the artic list on the original one, would they work the same ?



The waves are more up and down, up and down rather than an arc like in chamber evolutions.


----------



## korgscrew2000

StillLife said:


> 'It' meaning Stratus or original Evo?


Stratus


----------



## easyrider

korgscrew2000 said:


> Makes sense. I work in Marketing but in the NHS. My work is aimed at keeping people away from the hospital so it's quite the opposite
> 
> I hate rental software. This is why I don't use Adobe software. I loathe their company model and the fact that you never own a product. I took a few years off composing until recently and it was great to open my laptop install everything I had purchased and start again without paying a penny (I have bought some new libraries though). I can't justify paying for adobe cloud every month then cancel and not be able to do any work until I start the subscription again. This is why I love other developers like Apple and Affinity who offer tools just as good as, if not better than Adobe for a cheaper one off price.
> 
> Also, I would never ever spend that much on an EQ! The NI ones I get with Komplete are good enough, even the logic ones are great! I have Pro q from fabfilter too. Not sure what over double the price of a fabfilter EQ gets me?
> 
> Anyway, I'm going off topic!




Thats one reason I dont use waves anymore....Their WUP ( making you think you are paying for something) is just a disguised SUB.....Then few days back update your WUP and get a second licence to use....

Then you have developers like Fabfilter

*License keys*
Can I use my FabFilter plug-ins on multiple computers using just one license key?
Yes. FabFilter license keys are personal and contain your name. So you may install and license FabFilter plug-ins them on multiple computers (both Windows and OS X, 32-bit or 64-bit), as long as you are the one using them. For example, you can use the plug-ins on both your studio computer and live laptop, etc.

Fabfilter will always be supported by me....They offer pro quality and dont take the mick out of their customers and treat them like fools....The plugs are priced correctly in the first place...

Zero Hype, Zero Drama...solid top end plugins


----------



## dzilizzi

TomislavEP said:


> I've purchased OA Chamber Evolutions and just gotten my confirmation email. I'm thinking about waiting for nighttime around here to download it as my Internet connection isn't the fastest one. On the other hand, I'm eagerly waiting to start working with it. From what I've read and heard about this library thus far, I'm sure it will fit nicely into my workflow and toolkit.


This may be why they are doing the staggered sale. When the sale starts their servers and customer service get slammed. By staggering it, they can limit the number number of hits to their system somewhat. Because there are some like me who have access but need to wait for other reasons.


----------



## easyrider

dzilizzi said:


> This may be why they are doing the staggered sale. When the sale starts their servers and customer service get slammed. By staggering it, they can limit the number number of hits to their system somewhat. Because there are some like me who have access but need to wait for other reasons.




They will be using Amazon S3 storage servers for downloads....nothing to do with the web front-end...









Why Is My Download Slow/Stuck?


Why Is My Download Slow? Our libraries are hosted on Amazon Cloudfront servers which are usually very quick. However, if you're experiencing a slow download there are a few checks that we often rec...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com





The staggered sale is not technical logistics....Its Marketing pure and simple...

If anyone wants to post a screen grab of pricing and erase their name...that would quash the FOMO somewhat for customers


----------



## dzilizzi

Luka said:


> So the Symphony Complete isn’t on sale? The Justin Hurwitz is what replaces it? Kind of sad, since it’s missing Masse, Grand Piano and Spitfire Percussion…


Yes, it is $1,399 as far as I can see. Some things that I own do not show up with discounted prices when I open the page, but will show the sale prices on the products page.


----------



## yiph2

easyrider said:


> They will be using Amazon S3 storage servers for downloads....nothing to do with the web front-end...
> 
> The staggered sale is not technical logistics....Its Marketing pure and simple...
> 
> If anyone wants to post a screen grab of pricing and erase their name...that would quash the FOMO somewhat for customers


They have to pay to use the servers... Also, how is it marketing if only a few people received the email? Yes their marketing is outrageous, but this was not marketing


----------



## Jacob Fanto

dzilizzi said:


> Yes, it is $1,399 as far as I can see. Some things that I own do not show up with discounted prices when I open the page, but will show the sale prices on the products page.


How much is the Albion collection discount?


----------



## easyrider

yiph2 said:


> They have to pay to use the servers... Also, how is it marketing if only a few people received the email? Yes their marketing is outrageous, but this was not marketing



Of course it is....The mere fact this thread exists for the last few pages is the domino effect of that pre sales Marketing strategy.

Limit customer access....people will talk....Its like being on the VIP list at a fancy restaurant or nightclub....

" I got in early, wow the sale is so good I purchased this and this at this % off and added this and this to my collection....I will try these tonight " etc.....

Its typical Have and have not marketing.....By the time you are granted access to the party....you are so bored of waiting you will buy Neo at only 25% off and buy some more as you have had your instant gratification taken away....


----------



## yiph2

easyrider said:


> Of course it is....The mere fact this thread exists for the last few pages is the domino effect of that pre sales Marketing strategy.
> 
> Limit customer access....people will talk....Its like being on the VIP list at a fancy restaurant or nightclub....
> 
> " I got in early, wow the sale is so good I purchased this and this at this % off and added this and this to my collection....I will try these tonight " etc.....
> 
> Its typical Have and have not marketing.....By the time you are granted access to the party....you are so bored of waiting you will buy Neo at only 25% off and buy some more as you have had your instant gratification taken away....


It is not Spitfire's fault if customers talk about it... Also, everyone knew a sale was going to come. It's literally in every year


----------



## Michel Simons

korgscrew2000 said:


> It's typical really, it's almost like they wait until I buy something then have a sale, it's happened a few times from other developers but I guess it's just my luck!



You are a canary in a coal mine of sales.


----------



## CatOrchestra

It seems one should only buy stuff at discounts for VSTs.


----------



## yiph2

CatOrchestra said:


> It seems one should only buy stuff at discounts for VSTs.


That's true for everything


----------



## Technostica

It wouldn't be a SA thread without a faction taking offence and some controversy.
Result.


----------



## Delboy

so will these prices go up come general sale at the weekend or have I time to think about what to possibly get and arrange financing options?
as been recommended to seriously look at JH pro whist on sale which is more than the Edu discount anyhow and then try see what upgrade discount remains for Symp complete to get the added Masse Piano and missing Percussion ! 
Spitfite may consider us applying for Edu discount for the rest. Guess wont need anymore for ages and gives me time to pay off the interest free ccard.


----------



## dzilizzi

Jacob Fanto said:


> How much is the Albion collection discount?


I can't say as I own half if you count Loegria. My price is $630 for 3, 4, and Neo.


----------



## Luka

yiph2 said:


> Also, everyone knew a sale was going to come. It's literally in every year



Why do you think they make it work differently each year? 😛


----------



## yiph2

Luka said:


> Why do you think they make it work differently each year? 😛


Wasn't it the same until this year? Also I think the BBCSO release was an impact


----------



## Luka

yiph2 said:


> Wasn't it the same until this year? Also I think the BBCSO release was an impact


Right, well maybe just this year then. It stills gives a different and new marketing excitement approach.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

korgscrew2000 said:


> Also, I would never ever spend that much on an EQ! The NI ones I get with Komplete are good enough, even the logic ones are great! I have Pro q from fabfilter too. Not sure what over double the price of a fabfilter EQ gets me?



Not to sidetrack, but do a side-by-side test with the Logic channel EQ and FF Q3. I stopped using Logic's EQ once I discovered how transparent and surgical Q3 is.


----------



## korgscrew2000

Wolfie2112 said:


> Not to sidetrack, but do a side-by-side test with the Logic channel EQ and FF Q3. I stopped using Logic's EQ once I discovered how transparent and surgical Q3 is.



I have a few Fabfilter plug ins and use the EQ2 a-lot. I mainly use the Logic one if I need to do a quick tweek to an instrument that doesn't require a-lot of EQing like taking away some boxyness etc.


----------



## dzilizzi

Delboy said:


> so will these prices go up come general sale at the weekend or have I time to think about what to possibly get and arrange financing options?
> as been recommended to seriously look at JH pro whist on sale which is more than the Edu discount anyhow and then try see what upgrade discount remains for Symp complete to get the added Masse Piano and missing Percussion !
> Spitfite may consider us applying for Edu discount for the rest. Guess wont need anymore for ages and gives me time to pay off the interest free ccard.


This seems to be a special bundle for this sale. It is a great price, if you can afford it. I really like my SSO - which was just the strings, winds, and brass plus they give you Masse free when you own the strings, winds and brass. At least that is what they've said in the past. 

In late September/early October, they normally give a 40% EDU discount to start the new school year. You are limited to 5 products. And it will give you 40% off the full price of new items as well, that normally aren't included in the sale. There will also be a similar sale (wishlist) next Xmas, if you want to wait. 

Buying this stuff can get very addicting.


----------



## Luka

dzilizzi said:


> Buying this stuff can get very addicting.



Gosh I'm new to the world of composition and I'm already addicted!


----------



## StillLife

These are the ones I am considering, but not to buy all at once:

- Completing Studio Orchestra (core=238, pro=430)
- Symphonic Organ for 149 (seems to be much more versatile than its name suggests)
- Haushka CT for 179 (I like rhythm)

But I am also pretty sure I will buy Toontrack's new EZbass, and the Output sale remains tempting..., so I have to thread carefully.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

BBCSO Pro for $524 (EDU discount + intro pricing) or the new Hurwitz symphonic bundle with brass, strings, winds, harp for $900? Looking to compose film scores and classical music.


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive

StillLife said:


> - Symphonic Organ for 149 (seems to be much more versatile than its name suggests)


cant speak on versatility personally but i will say this organ is insanely fun and sounds amazing


----------



## easyrider

yiph2 said:


> It is not Spitfire's fault if customers talk about it... Also, everyone knew a sale was going to come. It's literally in every year



Of course its not their fault...They have instigated it!


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive

for me i am unsure of which orchestra to pursue, if any. i got BBCSO last week and have been testing it with cues from elfman's batman score, and i've been extremely happy with the library; having access to a well-balanced, professional template has been the biggest improvement to my orchestral attempts yet

therefore i'm eager to know if the Spitfire Studio Orchestra or the Spitfire Symphony Orchestra offer similar user experience. are the sections and articulations balanced well out of the box like BBCSO? my experience with any other orchestra package that is released in sections indicates that it's not likely unfortunately.

i am also curious what SSO and SStO offer to a user who already owns BBCSO. the only limitations of BBCSO i've experienced currently are 1) only 3 dynamic layers, and 2) lack of divisi articulations like SStS offers (which has lead to some executive decisionmaking when plugging the divisi-dense batman score in)

this is all in addition to likely picking up any EVO packages i haven't picked up already


----------



## Delboy

thks Dzilizzi ... think I may go for this if indeed Masse comes free as well ... not so worried about the Piano but would like to finish this off for my son with the Percussion so the crossgrade may not be so much .... brill


----------



## Monkberry

I picked up the Union Chapel Organ earlier this year so I can't justify Symphonic Organ but I think I would have preferred Symphonic. I have not used Union Chapel in a piece yet but someday, yes I keep telling myself someday.


----------



## dzilizzi

Jacob Fanto said:


> BBCSO Pro for $524 (EDU discount + intro pricing) or the new Hurwitz symphonic bundle with brass, strings, winds, harp for $900? Looking to compose film scores and classical music.


Just as a note, you don't get the EDU discount on top of the sales price. It has always been one or the other.


----------



## axb312

I can't see the sale prices...can anyone share a link?


----------



## Delboy

No - I know that but they do make up the difference if it is only a 25% discount but one has to ask and get a discount code. Will probably get the deal but have asked Spitfire about the free Masse and see what they say before I press the buy button and take on the debt .. and also what they think the crossgrade price for Sym Pro is likely to be for the extra ... Masse (if not free) Piano and Percussion .. guess they could have added a clean sweep of Extras/Evolution and Organ but beggers cant be chosers


----------



## Luka

Delboy said:


> No - I know that but they do make up the difference if it is only a 25% discount but one has to ask and get a discount code. Will probably get the deal but have asked Spitfire about the free Masse and see what they say before I press the buy button and take on the debt .. and also what they think the crossgrade price for Sym Pro is likely to be for the extra ... Masse (if not free) Piano and Percussion .. guess they could have added a clean sweep of Extras/Evolution and Organ but beggers cant be chosers



Oh please tell us what they say when they'll respond! I'd love to know.


----------



## CatOrchestra

dzilizzi said:


> Just as a note, you don't get the EDU discount on top of the sales price. It has always been one or the other.



If you fill out the forms for educational prices, then you can get a smaller EDU discount for the BBC Core, on top of the intro price. I was provided with a ~6 percent discount. I think the BBC Core intro pricing seems to be a very good deal.


----------



## Magnet

axb312 said:


> I can't see the sale prices...can anyone share a link?


The sale doesn't start until 5/25 unless you have early access. Aside from the two Hurwitz bundles that have been linked earlier in the thread, no sales prices are visible on the site yet to those without early access.


----------



## dzilizzi

CatOrchestra said:


> If you fill out the forms for educational prices, then you can get a smaller EDU discount for the BBC Core, on top of the intro price. I was provided with a ~6 percent discount. I think the BBC Core intro pricing seems to be a very good deal.


I think what you're getting is the difference between the EDU price and the intro price. It is a good deal.


----------



## dzilizzi

In the OA Composer's Toolkit, is there anything really good besides the piano? The synth patches, or whatever they are, are a little blah to me. 

I might actually not buy anything. This will be a shock.


----------



## Artemi

audiosprite said:


> for me i am unsure of which orchestra to pursue, if any. i got BBCSO last week and have been testing it with cues from elfman's batman score, and i've been extremely happy with the library; having access to a well-balanced, professional template has been the biggest improvement to my orchestral attempts yet


wow, any chance to hear some bbc batman?


----------



## thereus

It's showing me all sorts of strange and apparently random prices. Most of them way more than they would normally be. A message to support, methinks.


----------



## dzilizzi

thereus said:


> It's showing me all sorts of strange and apparently random prices. Most of them way more than they would normally be. A message to support, methinks.


They probably don't want regular customers to buy right now as they will be really annoyed when the actual sale starts.


----------



## emilio_n

Thinking Metropolis Ark 1 at discounted price or SSO offer... I know very different things... I have CSS already... any help?


----------



## Jon W

I just see the regular prices.


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive

Artemi said:


> wow, any chance to hear some bbc batman?


for sure, i'll tag you when i finish up


----------



## Lewis Emblack

Meh, too late - I gave my money to East West instead 🤷‍♂️


----------



## crandallwarren

Anybody seeing it? I don’t see anything when I’m logged in...


----------



## LamaRose

dzilizzi said:


> In the OA Composer's Toolkit, is there anything really good besides the piano? The synth patches, or whatever they are, are a little blah to me.
> 
> I might actually not buy anything. This will be a shock.



The piano is nice... I especially like the ribbon mics... but I WAY overpaid at full price. And with all the other offerings now in play, I wouldn't purchase even on sale.


----------



## jbuhler

Will Wilson said:


> My everything price (if I complete) is currently £4381


Yes, I look at this every once in a while and try not to think about what it means that this price is as low as it is.


----------



## dzilizzi

LamaRose said:


> The piano is nice... I especially like the ribbon mics... but I WAY overpaid at full price. And with all the other offerings now in play, I wouldn't purchase even on sale.


Yes, that is kind of what I'm thinking. Thanks!


----------



## korgscrew2000

I used


LamaRose said:


> The piano is nice... I especially like the ribbon mics... but I WAY overpaid at full price. And with all the other offerings now in play, I wouldn't purchase even on sale.



It depends how much of a fan you are of Olafur. He said these are the sounds he used to use but doesn't anymore.


----------



## dzilizzi

Will Wilson said:


> My everything price (if I complete) is currently £4381


You are just a little less than me. Only thing is? I don't really want everything. 


Unless, of course, I win it in the Tombola.


----------



## Saya

crandallwarren said:


> Anybody seeing it? I don’t see anything when I’m logged in...



I have already bought some. It is there but just not open to everyone yet


----------



## korgscrew2000

I've bitten the bullet and gone for the Olafur toolkit. Probably the last spitfire product I'll buy in a long time as nothing else really interests me apart from NEO but it's too close to Tundra, which I have and can't justify that price, even at sale price.


----------



## sostenuto

Stratus and Neo @ -22% .... Long time to BF !


----------



## crandallwarren

Saya said:


> I have already bought some. It is there but just not open to everyone yet



Weeeeaaaak.


----------



## Wally Garten

I see sale prices.

Percussion Swarm is $209. Has anyone used it? The walkthrough sounds very pretty.


----------



## Marsen

korgscrew2000 said:


> I've bitten the bullet and gone for the Olafur toolkit. Probably the last spitfire product I'll buy in a long time as nothing else really interests me apart from NEO but it's too close to Tundra, which I have and can't justify that price, even at sale price.


Congrats, the Felt Piano is so beautiful.


----------



## barteredbride

I'm tempted by HZ Percussion Pro, is it worth it for €359?

I'm about to do some research about percussion, having recently sold my VSL percussion which I had used for years.

People who have bought HZ Percussion....are you happy or did you move on to other libraries?


----------



## CatOrchestra

Any discounts on https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/eric-whitacre-choir/ ?


----------



## sostenuto

CatOrchestra said:


> Any discounts on https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/eric-whitacre-choir/ ?



Showing $359. ( -40% ) here in USA.


----------



## Luka

Ok. I'm wondering if I should buy the Symphony Complete now (and be a little in debt) or if I should wait until Christmas. Do you guys know if the Symphony Complete can go lower than $1,399? Or if it will probably be the same discount on Christmas?


----------



## Will Wilson

dzilizzi said:


> You are just a little less than me. Only thing is? I don't really want everything.
> 
> 
> Unless, of course, I win it in the Tombola.



Same, I don't think I would use it all or want it all. There are a few left I would like but don't need to spend money on. (Studio Orchestra, Hans Zimmer Piano, Stratus).

Only two left that are peaking my interest are Ambient Guitars (but not really sure I would use it) and Symphonic Organ (sounds lovely, I do already have Union Chapel Organ though).


----------



## Will Wilson

barteredbride said:


> I'm tempted by HZ Percussion Pro, is it worth it for €359?
> 
> I'm about to do some research about percussion, having recently sold my VSL percussion which I had used for years.
> 
> People who have bought HZ Percussion....are you happy or did you move on to other libraries?



Bought it today (not Pro), supplements other libraries, doesn't replace.


----------



## Will Wilson

Wally Garten said:


> I see sale prices.
> 
> Percussion Swarm is $209. Has anyone used it? The walkthrough sounds very pretty.



It is nice, not massively useful but good if you want to add sprinkles of interest to things in my opinion. It should be cheaper though.


----------



## dzilizzi

barteredbride said:


> I'm tempted by HZ Percussion Pro, is it worth it for €359?
> 
> I'm about to do some research about percussion, having recently sold my VSL percussion which I had used for years.
> 
> People who have bought HZ Percussion....are you happy or did you move on to other libraries?


I found it useful for the Westworld competition. But really? I could have made the sounds just as easily with all my 8Dio percussion. Or really, Kontakt Factory library. 

It doesn't have what I would normally think of as orchestral percussion. I picked it up last Xmas is some bundle deal that had other percussion that I really wanted. It does have a lot of different drums and percussive instruments. But for a little less, Cineperc is on sale until May 26th and you get a lot more. Sound may be better too. 

My opinion.


----------



## barteredbride

Will Wilson said:


> Bought it today (not Pro), supplements other libraries, doesn't replace.


Cheers for the reply. Sums it up nice n quick 

You would have thought, with HZ and Spitfire involved, it should have been the percussion library to end all percussion libraries.


----------



## barteredbride

dzilizzi said:


> I found it useful for the Westworld competition. But really? I could have made the sounds just as easily with all my 8Dio percussion. Or really, Kontakt Factory library.
> 
> It doesn't have what I would normally think of as orchestral percussion. I picked it up last Xmas is some bundle deal that had other percussion that I really wanted. It does have a lot of different drums and percussive instruments. But for a little less, Cineperc is on sale until May 26th and you get a lot more. Sound may be better too.
> 
> My opinion.


Thanks ! Gonna check out Cineperc.

Awesome, cheers guys!


----------



## dzilizzi

Luka said:


> Ok. I'm wondering if I should buy the Symphony Complete now (and be a little in debt) or if I should wait until Christmas. Do you guys know if the Symphony Complete can go lower than $1,399? Or if it will probably be the same discount on Christmas?


I would buy the Justin Hurwitz Professional first. Then see how it affects your price for the Complete. Either way, the complete price will be the same most likely at Xmas, taking into account what you own. This price for these 3 sections is really good. If I didn't already own them, I would be grabbing it.

Edit: When you buy something in a bundle, it goes into your account as separate items. So then you get credit for each of those items when looking at other bundles. Makes it really nice not to have to double buy things. And Spitfire's site is great at giving you the price for the rest of the bundle, taking into account any sales.


----------



## pawelmorytko

I did just buy berlin harps, so I'm not that bothered about Spitfire Harp, but it comes with SSS in a really tempting bundle (lowest I've ever seen it I think). Really love the tone of SSS and want to layer it with CSS, just worried about the spiccatos mainly as they sound a bit slow/sloppy compared to other libraries. Ahhh not sure what to do


----------



## barteredbride

pawelmorytko said:


> I did just buy berlin harps, so I'm not that bothered about Spitfire Harp, but it comes with SSS in a really tempting bundle (lowest I've ever seen it I think). Really love the tone of SSS and want to layer it with CSS, just worried about the spiccatos mainly as they sound a bit slow/sloppy compared to other libraries. Ahhh not sure what to do


Do SSS and CSS actually blend well together?

I would have thought the tones were too different. 

But... unless you've heard otherwise, of course !


----------



## Luka

dzilizzi said:


> I would buy the Justin Hurwitz Professional first. Then see how it affects your price for the Complete. Either way, the complete price will be the same most likely at Xmas, taking into account what you own. This price for these 3 sections is really good. If I didn't already own them, I would be grabbing it.
> 
> Edit: When you buy something in a bundle, it goes into your account as separate items. So then you get credit for each of those items when looking at other bundles. Makes it really nice not to have to double buy things. And Spitfire's site is great at giving you the price for the rest of the bundle, taking into account any sales.



Nice! 
So I'll wait until the 25th to make a decision haha Thanks for your help!


----------



## Levon

pawelmorytko said:


> I did just buy berlin harps, so I'm not that bothered about Spitfire Harp, but it comes with SSS in a really tempting bundle (lowest I've ever seen it I think). Really love the tone of SSS and want to layer it with CSS, just worried about the spiccatos mainly as they sound a bit slow/sloppy compared to other libraries. Ahhh not sure what to do


This worth a watch:  Has examples of them layered together.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

TomislavEP said:


> I've purchased OA Chamber Evolutions and just gotten my confirmation email. I'm thinking about waiting for nighttime around here to download it as my Internet connection isn't the fastest one. On the other hand, I'm eagerly waiting to start working with it. From what I've read and heard about this library thus far, I'm sure it will fit nicely into my workflow and toolkit.
> 
> @korgscrew2000, thanks for posting your track before! You definitely confirmed my decision with this, although I always have a pretty clear vision of what I want from Spitfire and what I can afford to purchase (and when).


Congratulations Tomislav! How are you liking it?


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

miket said:


> As always, to anyone on the fence about Tundra I say: get it.


Hi Mike T,

I was on the fence with Tundra. Thing is, I will not really need such a large epic sounding orchestra in the music I am writing. For a more intimate sound I am going for, Tundra seems to be over the top. This is why I purchased the Chamber Evolutions library.

I thought about Albion Neo however, I am not sure I need all of that. The Chamber Evolutions does quite a lot. With this sale, I am looking to add the *Ólafur Arnalds Toolkit *with the hope that these two libraries will give me a complete set of tools for composition. I was also debating in my mind about the LCO Textures and the Hauschka Toolkit. Possibly for more variety.

I play piano, violin and guitar so I have no need for libraries for violins or guitars. I have several piano libraries. Galaxy Vintage D, Galaxy Vienna Grand, NI Una Corda, Soundiron Emotional Piano and the LABS Soft Piano. These give me a lot of different colors and everything from thin and bright to thick and soft. I also recently bought the Oliver Patrice Weder Composer Toolkit and it has a few nice pianos as well; a bit more attack than the LABS soft piano. My last library purchase was the Tina Guo Legato Cello, recommended by another member of the forum. 

Turn me in a different direction if you think I have gone off course, of course.


----------



## kgdrum

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Very creative work. I have been on the fence about buying Tundra.




Tundra imo is one of the best libraries in the Albion line,epic is not what Tundra is about.Its simply beautiful.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Thing is, I will not really need such a large epic sounding orchestra in the music I am writing. For a more intimate sound I am going for, Tundra seems to be over the top.


Tundra too epic? What are you working on - a John Cage "4:33" cover album?


----------



## CT

Tundra could be called "epic" in the non-annoyingly-cliched sense of the word. It's a big group, and that expansiveness comes through in the sound, however hushed and muted it is. 

I could see it being overkill though if you're mainly after that sort of texture from the strings alone. Same with Neo... great concept, really appeals to me aesthetically, but I think there's a lot of stuff in there I just wouldn't use. Oh well.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

miket said:


> Tundra could be called "epic" in the non-annoyingly-cliched sense of the word. It's a big group, and that expansiveness comes through in the sound, however hushed and muted it is.
> 
> I could see it being overkill though if you're mainly after that sort of texture from the strings alone. Same with Neo... great concept, really appeals to me aesthetically, but I think there's a lot of stuff in there I just wouldn't use. Oh well.


Call me weird, but I think it would be fun to write a 100% cliched epic track using nothing but Tundra. (Relentless string ostinati with the frozen strings, braams with the brass players blowing air, etc.) Epicness on the edge of silence.

Anyways, you are right. Despite the hushed-ness and muted sounds - it is a rather large ensemble and the expansiveness might not be appropriate for every kind of project - even if intimate.

However, your initial quote: "As always, to anyone on the fence about Tundra I say: get it." is absolutely true.


----------



## GingerMaestro

Do you have to be a special customer to get this discount pricing ? I've logged into my pre existing account and check my wishlist that I've already created, but am not seeing any reduced pricing. I'm in the US, has anyone else here been successful ?


----------



## wetalkofdreams

GingerMaestro said:


> Do you have to be a special customer to get this discount pricing ? I've logged into my pre existing account and check my wishlist that I've already created, but am not seeing any reduced pricing. I'm in the US, has anyone else here been successful ?


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Interesting

What do you guys like better, Tundra or Neo? I hear there is a lot of similarity in the whole "Edge Of Silence" aspect to the strings in both libraries.

Also, which Stephenson's Steam Band collection of sounds is better? The ones in Neo or the ones in Tundra?

The Stephenson's Steam Band part of the Spitfire Albion series appeals to me possibly even more than the orchestral sounds. The idea of something that offers a more organic alternative to using synth and synth pad sounds is very appealing for me in the kind of music I am working on.


----------



## CT

I don't have Neo, but they are both pretty rich in that sort of content. I don't think you can go wrong with either if that's what you're mainly after. Neo seems like maybe the emphasis is on that more than it was with Tundra?


----------



## kgdrum

I passed on Neo when it was released,I thought it was too close to Tundra and didn’t want to spend any $$ at the time.
I might go for Neo now,I can get it for $210 completing my Albion collection .
I don’t think I’ll get it much cheaper in another sale,I have 10 days to consider.

Tundra has been out longer so of course there’re more Tundra endorsements but with all of the continual SA releases Tundra is one of the most widely praised libraries in the Spitfire stable in many years,my vote if I was in your shoes would be go for Tundra. 😅


----------



## ism

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Interesting
> 
> What do you guys like better, Tundra or Neo? I hear there is a lot of similarity in the whole "Edge Of Silence" aspect to the strings in both libraries.
> 
> Also, which Stephenson's Steam Band collection of sounds is better? The ones in Neo or the ones in Tundra?
> 
> The Stephenson's Steam Band part of the Spitfire Albion series appeals to me possibly even more than the orchestral sounds. The idea of something that offers a more organic alternative to using synth and synth pad sounds is very appealing for me in the kind of music I am working on.



A very good question indeed.

There’s some good discussion that touches on the question of just what the differences and contiguities of Tundra vs Neo might be on this thread that might be helpful.





__





INTRODUCING Albion NEO. The next chapter in our bestselling Albion series.


I’ve listened to all the walkthroughs for Loegria and I still cannot figure out why it was discontinued. Loegria sounds cool. I hope they rerelease it. It would also be better if they released it with both a single recorder and that recorders ensemble patch as well as both a single sackbutt...




vi-control.net





I haven't picked up Neo myself yet, but here was my first impressions of it vis-a-vis Tundra, OACE etc





__





INTRODUCING Albion NEO. The next chapter in our bestselling Albion series.


No clue where Christian filmed that gorgeous trailer... Northern Norway I think - somewhere in or near Mefjorvær. There’s a video all about it on Christian’s YT channel:




vi-control.net


----------



## Michel Simons

dzilizzi said:


> I might actually not buy anything. This will be a shock.



Stay strong and join the club.



jbuhler said:


> Yes, I look at this every once in a while and try not to think about what it means that this price is as low as it is.



It means that you should complete your Spitfire Audio collection.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

ism said:


> A very good question indeed.
> 
> There’s some good discussion that touches on the question of just what the differences and contiguities of Tundra vs Neo might be on this thread that might be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTRODUCING Albion NEO. The next chapter in our bestselling Albion series.
> 
> 
> I’ve listened to all the walkthroughs for Loegria and I still cannot figure out why it was discontinued. Loegria sounds cool. I hope they rerelease it. It would also be better if they released it with both a single recorder and that recorders ensemble patch as well as both a single sackbutt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't picked up Neo myself yet, but here was my first impressions of it vis-a-vis Tundra, OACE etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTRODUCING Albion NEO. The next chapter in our bestselling Albion series.
> 
> 
> No clue where Christian filmed that gorgeous trailer... Northern Norway I think - somewhere in or near Mefjorvær. There’s a video all about it on Christian’s YT channel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


Hello ISM,

You do a very thorough dissertation of what you believe the differences, strengths, weaknesses and highlights of Neo are, in relation to other Spitfire products. Thank you for sharing your past thoughts. Did you actually end up buying and using Neo?

For strings, I lean more towards the distant sounds. For example, with the Chamber Evolutions, I often only use the ambient mics and then dunk them in 100% wet ambient treatment.

This is why the Stephenson Steam Band sounds appeal to me. I could use them as starting points for ambient textures by rolling off the top and bottom and running reverb 100% wet on them. Might have to cut some of the mids too but that is more my direction artistically. I love things that sound like they are in the distance.

Given the nature of the direction I'm going in musically, do you think Neo or Tundra would suit me better?


----------



## TomislavEP

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Congratulations Tomislav! How are you liking it?



I'm still sorting out the first impressions! Whenever I afford myself a new library, I take my time exploring it. In this particular case, I feel that I've made a long-term investment into something that is going to both ease my creative process and inspire me.

BTW, I quite understand your dilemma between Tundra and Neo libraries. I don't have Neo myself, but if I start talking about Tundra, I might easily lose objectivity.  I would generally say that Neo is perhaps suited to a wider range of styles than Tundra, mainly due to the more common articulations. However, on its own, it is also a specialty library, so to speak. I look upon it as the logical expansion to Albion One with different and more detailed strings, similarly as Albion Legacy in combination with Loegria (this is what I have).

Of course, it all depends on your personal preferences and needs. From what you wrote to me before, you won't really go wrong with either of the libraries, though perhaps Tundra would be closer to what you're looking for.


----------



## Delboy

210 dollars Neo better than 399 Brit pounds ... you cross ponders always get the deals


----------



## korgscrew2000

Delboy said:


> 210 dollars Neo better than 399 Brit pounds ... you cross ponders always get the deals



He's completing his collection. The more Albions you have, the more you save.


----------



## Delboy

Ah yes forgot that ...


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

Delboy said:


> 210 dollars Neo better than 399 Brit pounds ... you cross ponders always get the deals


Is 399 pounds the full price?
Right now only existing customers (having bought something over the last year and having spent 1000 pounds) see the sale prices.
All others will see the sale price starting on May 25th, which should be lower than full price.


----------



## Delboy

will the JHPro stay at this 798 price after the 25th? 
some have been saying this is cheep cheep cheep and should go get it and forgo a second Albion ... there are times when one wishes one had a VAT account


----------



## easyrider

Delboy said:


> will the JHPro stay at this 798 price after the 25th?
> some have been saying this is cheep cheep cheep and should go get it and forgo a second Albion ... there are times when one wishes one had a VAT account



Exclusively available until 31st May 2020 as part of our Spring Sale.


----------



## korgscrew2000

Delboy said:


> there are times when one wishes one had a VAT account



No you don't. It's a complete nightmare. You are hounded by HMRC, have to supply documentation when they request it, have numerous inspections. You still have to pay the VAT to HMRC at some point, just not with the seller.


----------



## Delboy

Wow maybe your right Kscrew (life on the other side) best I leave that one alone ... thought my wife's self employment tax was bad but we luckily have a good accountant who helps greatly at a reasonable annual cost. cheers


----------



## easyrider

*JUSTIN HURWITZ PROFESSIONAL SELECTS or BBCO PRO ?*


----------



## Technostica

both


----------



## Levon

easyrider said:


> *JUSTIN HURWITZ PROFESSIONAL SELECTS or BBCO PRO ?*


*or BOTH*


----------



## Levon

easyrider said:


> *JUSTIN HURWITZ PROFESSIONAL SELECTS or BBCO PRO ?*


I've been asking myself the exact same question. I had settled on going for BBC SO but the superb price of the Justin Hurwitz Pro Selection has thrown in a curve ball!


----------



## emilio_n

Levon said:


> I've been asking myself the exact same question. I had settled on going for BBC SO but the superb price of the Justin Hurwitz Pro Selection has thrown in a curve ball!


Similar here... A couple of days ago I was sure that I will buy Metropolis Ark 1 with the current sales and now... this.


----------



## RogiervG

difficult to answer... soundwise they are quite different. Quality wise too.. also the amount of instruments is different....... kontakt vs SF Player (workflow is different).

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

what to pick what to pick......


----------



## ism

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Hello ISM,
> 
> You do a very thorough dissertation of what you believe the differences, strengths, weaknesses and highlights of Neo are, in relation to other Spitfire products. Thank you for sharing your past thoughts. Did you actually end up buying and using Neo?
> 
> For strings, I lean more towards the distant sounds. For example, with the Chamber Evolutions, I often only use the ambient mics and then dunk them in 100% wet ambient treatment.
> 
> This is why the Stephenson Steam Band sounds appeal to me. I could use them as starting points for ambient textures by rolling off the top and bottom and running reverb 100% wet on them. Might have to cut some of the mids too but that is more my direction artistically. I love things that sound like they are in the distance.
> 
> Given the nature of the direction I'm going in musically, do you think Neo or Tundra would suit me better?




I haven't picked up Neo yet - though only because I kind of went bit crazy on sample libraries last year (and the year before) and need to pace myself (though Stratus I just couldn't resist ).


The obvious caveat is that it depends where you want to go. Is there anywhere we can hear your music?


And part of the question is what you mean when you talk about "distance". Because in the context of OACE, to me, making it wet doesn't just mean getting the sound of physical distance, but of capturing a sense of the space in between. One way to simulate "distance" is to add reverb and then crank up the early reflections to thicken the sound, but at the same time wash out the clarity of details. I sometimes add a bit Valhalla cathedral reverb to OACE or Tundra - but I would *never* leave in the early reflections. Adding simulated early reflections destroys not only the detail of the close mics, but the sense of space and embodiment of the tree mics. 

So for me, adding this cathedra late reflections adds space (and helps is coherently mix with other libraries) but without damaging the detail and sense of physical embodiment that makes libraries recorded in the way so much better than anything recorded dry. 

Paul comments somewhere also that he think that what gives eDNA it's unique quality is that the source samples acoustic space, which is simply not simulatable.

So to me, while I like things very wet, I wouldn't use the metaphor of "distance" so much as "embodiment" - not that the instruments is coming from far away, so much as it is embodied in a real space. 


And that's where these libraries are singularly brilliant. They don't just capture space as distance, but space as embodiment. My favourite example is the Spitfire solo cello (with just the right close and tree mix 100% and 45% respectively, the effect that I love is amazingly sensitive to getting just the right mix) . It's not just that it's a nice wet reverb, it's that you can also feel the vibrating air giving you a sense of being physically in the room in AIR. This is where these libraries transcend the ambience of something like omnisphere and take us into a realm of embodiment.


On more technical and musical levels, I've been writing about Tundra on various threads ...







Albion v tundra at the edge of silence - worth $199?


It is a godsend for quirkiness, imperfections, subtlety and texture. At this price, I'd buy it just for the extended woodwind & brass palette. The bends, multiphonics, overblown, air, etc. artics are what I've been missing. The strings and other instruments are just a bonus. edit: and...




vi-control.net










John Luther Adams: Tundra, Time Macro and The Neo-classical Manifesto.


So first, clearly I lied in the title here since there's obviously no such thing as the "Neo-classical Manifesto". But it's a convenient fiction. And it's the sort thing I've been thinking about while listening to a lot John Luther Adams in the last few days as I try to convince myself that...




vi-control.net






... none of which really does justice to just how great Tundra is. But it's always fun to try.


And so will Tundra give you that "distance" you're looking for? I think that hinges on what exactly you're reaching towards in your metaphor of distance - And I hope you'll care whatever you end up composing with whatever it is you buy, you'll share with us. 

But Tundra has something that I can imagine that might give a singular sense of "distance". At least for a certain metaphorical understand of the word. The combination of the very large sections and the very soft dynamics - and of course the recording quality in AIR - well, you can see by the above that I love Tundra so much that I could never advise someone to not buy it  But it really is something quite singular. 

But on the other hand, if you're using the Olafur Chamber Evo and happy with the sense of space and "distance" you can draw out of it, then as I wrote in the thread linked above, it's possible to imagine Neo as an equally natural extension to your palette. 

The ensemble sizes are similar to OACE, for instance. But of course Neo gives you not only the legato for more fine brush strokes (what is what I always want when I use OACE), but it continues to have deeply textural articualtion, but with quite stepping over the line into the crazy evo-level of texture of OACE. I already tend to use OACE's evos as individual articulations in their own right, rather that the evo grid. But when I eventually pick up Neo, it will be to take the OACE sound and add more detailed control to the composition. 

And I do think I hear something new in the Neo walkthroughs, specifically in the way Neo captures the both detail of the small ensembles in the close mics, and simultaneously the embodied ambient space of the AIR hall at the same time. (Though of course someone who has it might get you better advice here.)

And I suppose I'm particularly partial to this simultaneous sense of detail and clarity and embodiment and enormity - OACE, Solo Strings, and Tundra are among my favourite libraries, in no small part because of this quality. Where solo strings has detail from obviously being single instruments, Tundra, despite huge section sized, realizes astonishing detail from the sheer nuance of the very soft dynamics. (Thought the woodwinds really need the close mics to properly hear this detail, until I discovered this they always felt somehow too ambient to me).

So you can be very wet, and yet still maintain detail. I don't know if this counts as "distance" in the way you're looking for. But I can imaging standing at the opposite end of AIR listening to a solo cellist, and taking in the enormity of the space, and yet because of the brilliance of the acoustics of the place, still being able to hear all the intimate details of the cellist's performance. So distance is a part of this embodied experience, but so is detail and intimacy. 

(Also, I simply don't believe that there's any reverb technology that can come remotely close to reproducing this effect from dry samples).

So there's a series of spectra around qualities like detail and clarity and ambiences and sections size and wetness and textuality along with you can spread these instruments. And in this sense I'd roughly suggest a spectrum of Solo Strings - Neo - OACE - Tundra. With SCS in there somewhere also (which alongside Neo, is increasingly feeling like a very large hole in my own palette).

As an aside - if you have LCO textures, I wonder how this fits in your metaphor of "distance"?

Personally, I don't love the LCO Textures sound as much as the AIR libraries. It's lovely, but on the whole a bit too ambient for me. Yet the most amazing things I've heard in compositions with LCOT is the effect where you start with a big ambient wash, probably nothing that you couldn't do with omnisphere, but then by one means or another (perhaps thinning out the orchestration) the orchestral detail suddenly comes into focus. Which is an effect I find very striking, and which I very much doubt you could pull off nearly so well with omnisphere. So there's a different, but related metaphor of distance at play here. 


In any event, I don't think you can go wrong either way. Either Neo or Tundra these would expand your palette, and work brilliantly with OACE.


----------



## Jon W

wetalkofdreams said:


>


I've only spent around £500. Damn Spitfire sale prices


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Luka said:


> Ok. I'm wondering if I should buy the Symphony Complete now (and be a little in debt) or if I should wait until Christmas. Do you guys know if the Symphony Complete can go lower than $1,399? Or if it will probably be the same discount on Christmas?


I would probably just get the Hurwitz bundle which comes with pretty much everything in Complete sans percussion.


easyrider said:


> *JUSTIN HURWITZ PROFESSIONAL SELECTS or BBCO PRO ?*


Exact same shoes as you. Absolutely no clue. I do a little bit of research and BBCSO comes out on top, I do a little bit more research, and Spitfire Symphony comes out on top. The chain never ends!


----------



## Brasart

I'm eyeing Ricotti Mallets and Percussion Swarm, and at some point I'd love to get EWC, Orchestral Swarm and SCS... but I don't really need them, but I do, but I don't


----------



## Brasart

And if I can help with making a decision between BBCSO Pro and SSO, it depends on what you already have and what you want to do with it.

First of all you can't go wrong really, both sound fantastic.
SSO doesn't have any percussion, so if you need to get some it's going to cost you even more, but if you're looking for deep-sampled sweeping orchestral scores, I don't think BBCSO can top SSO.

However BBCSO has so much actual range between its mic array and soloists sections, that you can go from a very big bombastic sound to a very small chamber feel.
I find that BBCSO is really good at working with other sounds too, be it synths or just different libraries


----------



## Billy Palmer

So I'm curious what the sale price is for symphonic woodwinds in GBP. I need my winds.


----------



## dzilizzi

This is from someone who only owns SSO and loves the Air sound - buy Justin Hurwitz Pro. You are saving $300 off the normal bundle sales price, which is considered good. This may be a one-time deal. BBCSO is not on sale technically. At least it is only 25% off. Maybe next Xmas, it will be a year old and will probably be in the wishlist sale at 40%. At least, that's what I'm hoping for. 

But really, they are both good libraries. SSO is Kontakt and stable. BBCSO is Spitfire player and is stable on most computers but not all. Download some Labs freebies before buying BBCSO and make sure you have no problems with the Spitfire player. I don't know how the articulations compare, but SSO generally has more round robins and dynamics. BBCSO has more mics. And has spill mics. 

All that said, BBCSO was recorded in place, so your orchestra should not need balancing. And all the sections play well together, which makes mixing easier if you are doing standard orchestral pieces.


----------



## Luka

dzilizzi said:


> This is from someone who only owns SSO and loves the Air sound - buy Justin Hurwitz Pro. You are saving $300 off the normal bundle sales price, which is considered good. This may be a one-time deal. BBCSO is not on sale technically. At least it is only 25% off. Maybe next Xmas, it will be a year old and will probably be in the wishlist sale at 40%. At least, that's what I'm hoping for.
> 
> But really, they are both good libraries. SSO is Kontakt and stable. BBCSO is Spitfire player and is stable on most computers but not all. Download some Labs freebies before buying BBCSO and make sure you have no problems with the Spitfire player. I don't know how the articulations compare, but SSO generally has more round robins and dynamics. BBCSO has more mics. And has spill mics.
> 
> All that said, BBCSO was recorded in place, so your orchestra should not need balancing. And all the sections play well together, which makes mixing easier if you are doing standard orchestral pieces.



Ugh, don't compliment the BBCSO too much, you'll start to make me doubt haha


----------



## dzilizzi

Luka said:


> Ugh, don't compliment the BBCSO too much, you'll start to make me doubt haha


Well, I don't own it yet, so I can't say for sure if it is good or not to work with. Eventually, you may want both. But from a sale perspective, the JH Bundle is a much better deal.


----------



## gamma-ut

William Palmer said:


> So I'm curious what the sale price is for symphonic woodwinds in GBP. I need my winds.



£329 down from £549. I have strings but I don't think it affects the pricing on SSW separately.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

dzilizzi said:


> Well, I don't own it yet, so I can't say for sure if it is good or not to work with. Eventually, you may want both. But from a sale perspective, the JH Bundle is a much better deal.


BBCSO Pro for me is only $520 at the moment. That seems like a pretty nifty deal too, no?


----------



## CatOrchestra

Jacob Fanto said:


> BBCSO Pro for me is only $520 at the moment. That seems like a pretty nifty deal too, no?


Lucky you! For me it is 750 :S


----------



## Noeticus

How many Dynamic Layers does the SSO actually have?

I see that BBCSO has sometimes up to 3.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

CatOrchestra said:


> Lucky you! For me it is 750 :S


Hold on... I just checked and BBCSO Pro is $490? What is happening? I don't have Core and just today received my copy of Discover (but that shouldn't have any affect on the pricing, right?) - I also got an EDU discount for BBCSO from before the Discover/Core/Pro lineup and I believe that is still somehow in play WITH the intro pricing. I'm confused, but not complaining.


----------



## LamaRose

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> What do you guys like better, Tundra or Neo? I hear there is a lot of similarity in the whole "Edge Of Silence"



A few recommendations - to confuse things, lol:

give LCO strings another listen... don't own them, but they have some cool articulations and a intimate, detailed sound
have you checked out the Time Micro/Macro libraries from OT? these are the ones I'm really interested in, but with no current sale and the awful USD to EURO conversion rate, I'll have to wait
Consider the NOIRE piano in lieu of the OA Toolkit. The ribbon mics in OA give you a Nils Frahm vibe, but NOIRE is the real thing... at least digitally! Much more options to refine your sound.
You're on the right track! Stick to your dreams, young lady! You _will _find success and happiness!


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Jacob Fanto said:


> Hold on... I just checked and BBCSO Pro is $490? What is happening? I don't have Core and just today received my copy of Discover (but that shouldn't have any affect on the pricing, right?) - I also got an EDU discount from before the Discover/Core/Pro lineup and I believe that is still somehow in play WITH the intro pricing. I'm confused, but not complaining.


Woah! PSA guys - it looks like even with the free copy of Discover, everyone who has it receives a $50 discount on Core and Pro as if you bought it. Maybe this was already known and I'm just slow?


----------



## dzilizzi

Jacob Fanto said:


> BBCSO Pro for me is only $520 at the moment. That seems like a pretty nifty deal too, no?


That is a good deal. I'm assuming you are getting an EDU discount? You may want to double check it. They don't normally give the EDU discount on top of the sales price. But if they gave you that price? I would grab it.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

dzilizzi said:


> That is a good deal. I'm assuming you are getting an EDU discount? You may want to double check it. They don't normally give the EDU discount on top of the sales price. But if they gave you that price? I would grab it.


Yeah, the EDU and intro discount definitely stacked somehow. I think I'll grab it for sure.


----------



## ynwtf

^jealous. just. wow?
:D


----------



## unclecheeks

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Hello ISM,
> 
> You do a very thorough dissertation of what you believe the differences, strengths, weaknesses and highlights of Neo are, in relation to other Spitfire products. Thank you for sharing your past thoughts. Did you actually end up buying and using Neo?
> 
> For strings, I lean more towards the distant sounds. For example, with the Chamber Evolutions, I often only use the ambient mics and then dunk them in 100% wet ambient treatment.
> 
> This is why the Stephenson Steam Band sounds appeal to me. I could use them as starting points for ambient textures by rolling off the top and bottom and running reverb 100% wet on them. Might have to cut some of the mids too but that is more my direction artistically. I love things that sound like they are in the distance.
> 
> Given the nature of the direction I'm going in musically, do you think Neo or Tundra would suit me better?



Slightly off-topic, but if you like to work with ambient washes have you checked out PaulStretch? Now available as a free vst. Stick a short instrumental phrase in there and stretch it to your heart's content. Can probably write an entire ambient album in an afternoon I reckon. https://xenakios.wordpress.com/paulxstretch-plugin/


----------



## Ray Toler

I'm relatively new to orchestral programming and sample libraries. I'd had Albion Legacy/One for awhile, but never really used it until late last year. I also have Phobos which I've gotten some good use out of.

With some new scoring gigs on the horizon, I jumped in the deep end in December with BBCSO, BDT, SCS, EWC, KEP, SSQ, and Tundra. Earlier this month, I added BHCT, and I have the Originals series including the Felt Piano, as well as LABS. Of all of those, Kepler is the only one that I can't really use because my rig just isn't up to it. I can program and render offline, but realtime playback is impossible.

My long-term wishlist includes OACE, the full SSO (including percussion and extras), Orchestral Swarm, Solo Strings, and the rest of the Albions. I feel like I probably need to deep-learn what I have before moving too much farther...

In general, I really like the Spitfire sound, so I've been staying in that ecosystem, though I am possibly interested in picking up CSS/CSW/CSB down the road. Other than that, it's just specialty bits and bobs, maybe Orbis/Earth, etc..

So with this sale, I had planned on just picking up OACE. The accountant and sensible one in me says $179 for OACE is a no-brainer, and stop there. The deal-shopper in me says the $900 JH bundle is too good to pass up.

Advice? Alternatives?


----------



## Billy Palmer

gamma-ut said:


> £329 down from £549. I have strings but I don't think it affects the pricing on SSW separately.



Thanks for that  Still a little more than I can pay right now, one day. I have chamber strings. I'm after the harp and woodwinds...


----------



## unclecheeks

Ray Toler said:


> I'm relatively new to orchestral programming and sample libraries. I'd had Albion Legacy/One for awhile, but never really used it until late last year. I also have Phobos which I've gotten some good use out of.
> 
> With some new scoring gigs on the horizon, I jumped in the deep end in December with BBCSO, BDT, SCS, EWC, KEP, SSQ, and Tundra. Earlier this month, I added BHCT, and I have the Originals series including the Felt Piano, as well as LABS. Of all of those, Kepler is the only one that I can't really use because my rig just isn't up to it. I can program and render offline, but realtime playback is impossible.
> 
> My long-term wishlist includes OACE, the full SSO (including percussion and extras), Orchestral Swarm, Solo Strings, and the rest of the Albions. I feel like I probably need to deep-learn what I have before moving too much farther...
> 
> In general, I really like the Spitfire sound, so I've been staying in that ecosystem, though I am possibly interested in picking up CSS/CSW/CSB down the road. Other than that, it's just specialty bits and bobs, maybe Orbis/Earth, etc..
> 
> So with this sale, I had planned on just picking up OACE. The accountant and sensible one in me says $179 for OACE is a no-brainer, and stop there. The deal-shopper in me says the $900 JH bundle is too good to pass up.
> 
> Advice? Alternatives?



If i were in your positions, I'd go OACE. You seem to be well covered on the orchestra front, with BBCSO, SCS and Tundra. If you like some of the lower velocity textural layers in BDT, you'll probably really like OACE. Plus, that would leave good chunk of money in the bank for future GAS!


----------



## Noeticus

Anyone...

How many Dynamic Layers does the SSO actually have?

I see that BBCSO has sometimes up to 3.


----------



## Wunderhorn

LamaRose said:


> A few recommendations - to confuse things, lol:
> 
> give LCO strings another listen... don't own them, but they have some cool articulations and a intimate, detailed sound



I have LCO Strings and it is good, however the spiccatos in the Cello/Bass are completely out of tune to the point of being unuseable. When contacting Spitfire they said they are not interested in fixing it any time soon. Sad, because those spiccatos sound great.




LamaRose said:


> have you checked out the Time Micro/Macro libraries from OT? these are the ones I'm really interested in, but with no current sale and the awful USD to EURO conversion rate, I'll have to wait



These are fantastic and inspirational.


----------



## Levon

If you are wanting to hear a comparison between BBC SO and SSO then it is worth looking at this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/closure-bbcso-demo.86431/

Mattia Chiappa has written a stunning piece of music using BBC SO. On page 6 there was an alternative version done by Vladimir Bulaev using the SSO.

Both are very different sounding.

I think Mattia's composition is my favourite BBC SO demo that I've heard.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

TomislavEP said:


> I'm still sorting out the first impressions! Whenever I afford myself a new library, I take my time exploring it. In this particular case, I feel that I've made a long-term investment into something that is going to both ease my creative process and inspire me.
> 
> BTW, I quite understand your dilemma between Tundra and Neo libraries. I don't have Neo myself, but if I start talking about Tundra, I might easily lose objectivity.  I would generally say that Neo is perhaps suited to a wider range of styles than Tundra, mainly due to the more common articulations. However, on its own, it is also a specialty library, so to speak. I look upon it as the logical expansion to Albion One with different and more detailed strings, similarly as Albion Legacy in combination with Loegria (this is what I have).
> 
> Of course, it all depends on your personal preferences and needs. From what you wrote to me before, you won't really go wrong with either of the libraries, though perhaps Tundra would be closer to what you're looking for.



Hi Tomislav 

Great to hear! I think you are doing things the right way, taking your time and only buying one library at a time and really working with it to become intimately familiar with how it inspires you and move your creative process along.

Albion Neo vs Tundra was a dilemma indeed, however, I watched more videos on both of them and read more comments from knowledgeable people like yourself 

I feel like I have a better grasp of what they are now and for my more ambient approach to music right now, I am leaning in the direction of Albion Tundra overall. Also, it is inspired by my home so there is that 🧚‍♀️ 🧝‍♀️ ❄ 🐑 🐎 🌏 🎧 ⚔ 🇮🇸


----------



## Rex282

Levon said:


> I've been asking myself the exact same question. I had settled on going for BBC SO but the superb price of the Justin Hurwitz Pro Selection has thrown in a curve ball!



Just got SSS in the JH deal for for $319 that's very hard to beat(60% off)even a BF sale .IMO they are the BIGGEST strings out there lots of arts very defined and articulate and the most real sounding strings I've heard so far. I think this is as close to the symphonic string sound there is right now.


----------



## Rex282

LamaRose said:


> A few recommendations - to confuse things, lol:
> 
> give LCO strings another listen... don't own them, but they have some cool articulations and a intimate, detailed sound



I completly agree I go them in the Christmas sale.Very unique sounding and are an expansion of the string toolbox that can be used for more than just contemporary or horror.


----------



## LamaRose

Wunderhorn said:


> I have LCO Strings and it is good, however the spiccatos in the Cello/Bass are completely out of tune to the point of being unuseable. When contacting Spitfire they said they are not interested in fixing it any time soon. Sad, because those spiccatos sound great.



Thanks for the heads-up... that's a shame... the cello longs sounded wonderful in the walkthrough.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

ism said:


> I haven't picked up Neo yet - though only because I kind of went bit crazy on sample libraries last year (and the year before) and need to pace myself (though Stratus I just couldn't resist ).
> 
> 
> The obvious caveat is that it depends where you want to go. Is there anywhere we can hear your music?
> 
> 
> And part of the question is what you mean when you talk about "distance". Because in the context of OACE, to me, making it wet doesn't just mean getting the sound of physical distance, but of capturing a sense of the space in between. One way to simulate "distance" is to add reverb and then crank up the early reflections to thicken the sound, but at the same time wash out the clarity of details. I sometimes add a bit Valhalla cathedral reverb to OACE or Tundra - but I would *never* leave in the early reflections. Adding simulated early reflections destroys not only the detail of the close mics, but the sense of space and embodiment of the tree mics.
> 
> So for me, adding this cathedra late reflections adds space (and helps is coherently mix with other libraries) but without damaging the detail and sense of physical embodiment that makes libraries recorded in the way so much better than anything recorded dry.
> 
> Paul comments somewhere also that he think that what gives eDNA it's unique quality is that the source samples acoustic space, which is simply not simulatable.
> 
> So to me, while I like things very wet, I wouldn't use the metaphor of "distance" so much as "embodiment" - not that the instruments is coming from far away, so much as it is embodied in a real space.
> 
> 
> And that's where these libraries are singularly brilliant. They don't just capture space as distance, but space as embodiment. My favourite example is the Spitfire solo cello (with just the right close and tree mix 100% and 45% respectively, the effect that I love is amazingly sensitive to getting just the right mix) . It's not just that it's a nice wet reverb, it's that you can also feel the vibrating air giving you a sense of being physically in the room in AIR. This is where these libraries transcend the ambience of something like omnisphere and take us into a realm of embodiment.
> 
> 
> On more technical and musical levels, I've been writing about Tundra on various threads ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albion v tundra at the edge of silence - worth $199?
> 
> 
> It is a godsend for quirkiness, imperfections, subtlety and texture. At this price, I'd buy it just for the extended woodwind & brass palette. The bends, multiphonics, overblown, air, etc. artics are what I've been missing. The strings and other instruments are just a bonus. edit: and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Luther Adams: Tundra, Time Macro and The Neo-classical Manifesto.
> 
> 
> So first, clearly I lied in the title here since there's obviously no such thing as the "Neo-classical Manifesto". But it's a convenient fiction. And it's the sort thing I've been thinking about while listening to a lot John Luther Adams in the last few days as I try to convince myself that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... none of which really does justice to just how great Tundra is. But it's always fun to try.
> 
> 
> And so will Tundra give you that "distance" you're looking for? I think that hinges on what exactly you're reaching towards in your metaphor of distance - And I hope you'll care whatever you end up composing with whatever it is you buy, you'll share with us.
> 
> But Tundra has something that I can imagine that might give a singular sense of "distance". At least for a certain metaphorical understand of the word. The combination of the very large sections and the very soft dynamics - and of course the recording quality in AIR - well, you can see by the above that I love Tundra so much that I could never advise someone to not buy it  But it really is something quite singular.
> 
> But on the other hand, if you're using the Olafur Chamber Evo and happy with the sense of space and "distance" you can draw out of it, then as I wrote in the thread linked above, it's possible to imagine Neo as an equally natural extension to your palette.
> 
> The ensemble sizes are similar to OACE, for instance. But of course Neo gives you not only the legato for more fine brush strokes (what is what I always want when I use OACE), but it continues to have deeply textural articualtion, but with quite stepping over the line into the crazy evo-level of texture of OACE. I already tend to use OACE's evos as individual articulations in their own right, rather that the evo grid. But when I eventually pick up Neo, it will be to take the OACE sound and add more detailed control to the composition.
> 
> And I do think I hear something new in the Neo walkthroughs, specifically in the way Neo captures the both detail of the small ensembles in the close mics, and simultaneously the embodied ambient space of the AIR hall at the same time. (Though of course someone who has it might get you better advice here.)
> 
> And I suppose I'm particularly partial to this simultaneous sense of detail and clarity and embodiment and enormity - OACE, Solo Strings, and Tundra are among my favourite libraries, in no small part because of this quality. Where solo strings has detail from obviously being single instruments, Tundra, despite huge section sized, realizes astonishing detail from the sheer nuance of the very soft dynamics. (Thought the woodwinds really need the close mics to properly hear this detail, until I discovered this they always felt somehow too ambient to me).
> 
> So you can be very wet, and yet still maintain detail. I don't know if this counts as "distance" in the way you're looking for. But I can imaging standing at the opposite end of AIR listening to a solo cellist, and taking in the enormity of the space, and yet because of the brilliance of the acoustics of the place, still being able to hear all the intimate details of the cellist's performance. So distance is a part of this embodied experience, but so is detail and intimacy.
> 
> (Also, I simply don't believe that there's any reverb technology that can come remotely close to reproducing this effect from dry samples).
> 
> So there's a series of spectra around qualities like detail and clarity and ambiences and sections size and wetness and textuality along with you can spread these instruments. And in this sense I'd roughly suggest a spectrum of Solo Strings - Neo - OACE - Tundra. With SCS in there somewhere also (which alongside Neo, is increasingly feeling like a very large hole in my own palette).
> 
> As an aside - if you have LCO textures, I wonder how this fits in your metaphor of "distance"?
> 
> Personally, I don't love the LCO Textures sound as much as the AIR libraries. It's lovely, but on the whole a bit too ambient for me. Yet the most amazing things I've heard in compositions with LCOT is the effect where you start with a big ambient wash, probably nothing that you couldn't do with omnisphere, but then by one means or another (perhaps thinning out the orchestration) the orchestral detail suddenly comes into focus. Which is an effect I find very striking, and which I very much doubt you could pull off nearly so well with omnisphere. So there's a different, but related metaphor of distance at play here.
> 
> 
> In any event, I don't think you can go wrong either way. Either Neo or Tundra these would expand your palette, and work brilliantly with OACE.



Woah ISM...

I do believe you are a writer sir!

And I thought that your other message was a dissertation of Spitfire Albion Tundra! This may be the post of the year, here on this forum. Nothing short of a poetic, tantalizing thrill ride of passionate and entertaining words on Spitfire Libraries. Lots to grapple with for me!

I like your analogy of embodiment and absolutely agree with this idea. I always begin with sound that have "distance" sort of baked into them where the sounds were captured at a distance to begin with and where distance from the source is embodied as you say. This is why I often start with just the ambient mics in play when using samples that offer different mic perspective mixing.

What I like to do in order to take things into a perceived further distance away is to low pass filter and high pass filter for starters, to remove more detail which creates the illusion of more distance. Then I will use spatial effects like reverbs and delays to blurr/diffuse/wash out the sound and that seems to create even more of an illusion of depth of field. This is something I learned from friends here who are known for their deeply moving textural work 

Funny you should mention Cathedral style reverb. It is one of my first choices because Cathedral algorithms seem to have very nicely defined late reflections. As you were saying, it is these which help to further enhance the sense of space and can make samples sound really really nice. I actually use Valhalla Vintage Verb more than any other reverb in my DAW as well! It is one of my favorites and has been for quite some time.

Curiously, may I ask you if you would be so kind as to perhaps share a screenshot of your Valhalla Vintage Verb Cathedral settings with the parameters setup the way you were describing in your message? I personally found what you said to be both educational and encouraging. I do not desire to take copy of what you do but only to learn where you are coming from. I appreciate all your time that you took to write so honestly in a straight forward way.

Albion Tundra does seem like it may work best for me in my situation and perhaps giving me more use overall than Neo. What you write about Tundra helps me to understand what makes it different and unique. It does seem to be more suited for ambient and Neo seems to be somewhat less focused on ambient style texture and a bit more utilitarian and designed for media composers who want to dip their toe into the ambient neo-classical world but not live there completely. Me...I want to fall in the ocean of ambience.

I have to say that since joining up here, I have found this community to be a wonderful additional education so far. It has been nice to connect with some very talented composers here and everyone is very polite with good manners towards each other. I suppose social distance has made us all aware of our humanity and how fragile we all are.

Thank you ISM


----------



## kgdrum

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> I have to say that since joining up here, I have found this community to be a wonderful additional education so far. It has been nice to connect with some very talented composers here and everyone is very polite with good manners towards each other. I suppose social distance has made us all aware of our humanity and how fragile we all are.




Well said Asta 😁

Yes great posts by Ism

I agree VI-C for the most part is a very friendly community with many knowledgeable and helpful members.
I wish more forums were the same.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

LamaRose said:


> A few recommendations - to confuse things, lol:
> 
> give LCO strings another listen... don't own them, but they have some cool articulations and a intimate, detailed sound
> have you checked out the Time Micro/Macro libraries from OT? these are the ones I'm really interested in, but with no current sale and the awful USD to EURO conversion rate, I'll have to wait
> Consider the NOIRE piano in lieu of the OA Toolkit. The ribbon mics in OA give you a Nils Frahm vibe, but NOIRE is the real thing... at least digitally! Much more options to refine your sound.
> You're on the right track! Stick to your dreams, young lady! You _will _find success and happiness!



Hello Lama Rose,


Indeed, I think LCO is very good


What is the Time Micro/Macro? What is OT?

NOIRE is on my list of must haves! I have been waiting for Native Instruments' summer sale to purchase it as well as the full version of Kontakt so that I can use the Ólafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit, which I am going to take it while it is on sale for Spitfire Audio's upcoming sale on May 25.


----------



## kgdrum

Orchestral Tools

Great libraries I have Macro ,missed the Micro intro.
I hope they put it on sale Black Friday


----------



## Wunderhorn

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> What is the Time Micro/Macro? What is OT?



Time Macro and Time Micro are libraries by Orchestral Tools. They go in a similar direction as Tundra etc. but of course with its own flavor. They are definitely worth checking out. I have them and I think they contain quite some sound treasures. Mostly texturesthough, not many shorts.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

unclecheeks said:


> Slightly off-topic, but if you like to work with ambient washes have you checked out PaulStretch? Now available as a free vst. Stick a short instrumental phrase in there and stretch it to your heart's content. Can probably write an entire ambient album in an afternoon I reckon. https://xenakios.wordpress.com/paulxstretch-plugin/



Hello Uncle Cheeks,

I have Paulstretch on my desktop and have used it a lot. I stopped using it and actually decided to stop completely with all granular delay style effects. This may sound stupid but it seems dangerous to me. They have become too trendy, especially in pop music. Perhaps granular effects are the auto tune of the 2020's? I do not see the future in dreams but at this time, I have no wish to become the sound of everyone current. Hopefully you do not take offence to this but it is just the decision I take. I do believe that in some years in the future, we might hear all of these granular effects and identify them with a time. Will they become more nostalgia than anything else? Will they be like something similar to all the DX7 and D-50 patches used in the 1980's ? I would welcome any challenging debate on this topic if anyone has a different opinion.

I do appreciate you making the suggestion!


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

@kgdrum @Wunderhorn,

Thank you! Checking these out now.


----------



## Cheezus

I'm planning on buying one or two things in this sale and I'm trying to plan out my strategy for what libraries to get.

The only orchestral library I own currently is the Bernard Herrman. I love this library. It fits my taste like a glove. It does have some holes that need filling though so I want to fill those with other libraries and I'm looking for recommendations. I'm looking for, in order of importance:

- woodwinds (especially solo oboe)
- solo strings
- brass (especially trumpet muted articulations)
- percussion (especially cymbals)

It seems like the spitfire studio professional series will mesh well with the BHCT because they are recorded in a similar fashion so I'd love to know whether that's a good choice or if there's something better to look for.


----------



## kgdrum

@Ásta Jónsdóttir 

Except for the prices and lack of predictable sales promotions like Spitfire I love OT’s sound and clarity the presence for me is simply beautiful. 😘


----------



## jtnyc

Anyone own Union Chapel Organ? It's sounds really nice. I especially love the soft choir manual tones.

Any opinions pro or con appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

kgdrum said:


> @Ásta Jónsdóttir
> 
> Except for the prices and lack of predictable sales promotions like Spitfire I love OT’s sound and clarity the presence for me is simply beautiful. 😘


I cannot believe they are giving away this library called "Layers". In the demos it sounds astonishingly great!

Time Macro & Micro both sound beautiful. Not quite as delicate or otherworldly and experimental as Tundra but definitely beautiful in a textural way. The sound of the space these samples were recorded in sounds particularly superior. I wonder if the samples are running at 96kHz instead of the standard 48kHz that most libraries are running at? That would certainly allow you to hear more of the depth of the space and natural reverb tails in the samples themselves.

The Interfaces look nice and simple. How are these libraries on the CPU? My computer is not the slowest but also not the fastest.



What is their best library?


----------



## kgdrum

My theory: Teledex

It’s a beautiful recording space


----------



## kgdrum

They are based in Germany,iirc they have been VIC members longer than OT has existed.


----------



## kgdrum

Imo they are amazing I only have 3 of the 4 Ark’s and Time Macro
Next for me hopefully will Time Micro
Some of their libraries can be resource hogs and they lean towards the expensive side but I just love their sound!


----------



## CT

jtnyc said:


> Anyone own Union Chapel Organ? It's sounds really nice. I especially love the soft choir manual tones.
> 
> Any opinions pro or con appreciated
> 
> Thanks



Along with Symphonic Organ, it's the most pleasing virtual pipe organ that I'm aware of, short of dumping money into a Hauptwerk setup or using the somewhat unwieldy Grand Orgue.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

kgdrum said:


> Imo they are amazing I only have 3 of the 4 Ark’s and Time Macro
> Next for me hopefully will Time Micro
> Some of their libraries can be resource hogs and they lean towards the expensive side but I just love their sound!


I will try their free orchestra library and see how deeply it affects me. Thank you for the nudge KG Drum.


----------



## kgdrum

I haven’t tried Layers yet or tried the new player,some users have problems with the new engine


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

kgdrum said:


> I haven’t Layers & tried the new player,some users have problems with the new engine


Oh that is not good. Micro looks more my cup of tea than Macro after watching the videos. Definitely a nod to Spitfire Albion Tundra


----------



## kgdrum

The Inspire libraries 1 and 2 are on my buy list I haven’t been able to pounce when they’ve had sales,
Sketching Orch libraries light on resources and the sound is gorgeous ❤️


----------



## kgdrum

I’m a drummer (hence the name)
I’m not delusional enough to consider myself an actual composer so I can get lots of use with Albion’s,Arks,Time Macro etc.....
I have too many Orch oriented libraries and not enough skill or patience to do any more deep diving in the full fledged Orch library realm.
I have BHTK SCS various other SA string and Orch libraries lots of Evolution series libraries and CinePerc etc.... the top tier OT libraries are out of my price range,require too much CPU and are beyond my skill set and patience but yes I love their approach and sound


----------



## ism

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Macro looks more my cup of tea than Micro after watching the videos. I wonder if one of these young guys in the video demo worked over at Spitfire...



Time Macro is never going to replace Tundra or OACE or orchestral swarm on my desert Island list, but it really is quite wonderful in it's own right, and clearly follows the path blazed by Spitfire and Olafur's evo and textural libraries. 

But it's also very much it's own thing, and manages to maintains a fidelity to the Orchestral Tools sound, while really adding some fun new dimensions to the palette. 


True, the TM marketing which makes it look like a library for writing score to sci-fi films about time travel. So you have to get past that if you're not into time travel scores . 

I don't love the woodwinds, I guess by my my major critique. Not sure why, especially when I love Orchestral swarm woodwinds so immoderately.

But the choirs were mind blowing at the time - coming just weeks before the choral evos of the Eric Whitacre were released.

I'd suspect that it may have less of the ambient "distance" that you're looking for than either Tundra, Neo, ... but then I pour lots and lots of cathedral reverb on TM also, and it blends effortless enough with Spitfire libs,, so who knows  

There was some good discussion about it's aesthetic dimension on this thread (containing things like my own fumbling efforts to get my head around where exactly TM fits with the Spitfire textures - and it does fit, it's just not always completely obvious how):





__





Orchestral Tools New Library: TIME MACRO


I'm loving the sound (as always) and concept of this one. Thoughts?




vi-control.net






Oh, and you might find this post/ thread, interesting too:






__





Looking for advice and inspiration on how to use EVOs in a composition.


Nice work, Sarah! The evos add a nice effect in those. I sometimes wish I got OCE instead. What did you use for the solo violin on The Old Year? Thanks! I used Joshua Bell Violin for that one. Chamber Evos is extremely good and I love it, it pairs with Chamber Strings extremely well. I haven't...




vi-control.net


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

I always felt I couldn't afford anything by Orchestral Tools, but there was a sale and I got the two Inspires. And when I heard them I was in love with the sound and wished I never bought anything else. So, when the opportunity arose, I got Time Micro and Time Macro. They are essentially brother and sister libraries that complement each other. They do very similar things with different instruments and colors. 

But you sure can't go wrong with Tundra. It's one of my favorites and as you can see, a lot of other people's favorite too.


----------



## LamaRose

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Hello Lama Rose,
> 
> 
> Indeed, I think LCO is very good
> 
> What is the Time Micro/Macro? What is OT?
> 
> NOIRE is on my list of must haves! I have been waiting for Native Instruments' summer sale to purchase it as well as the full version of Kontakt so that I can use the Ólafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit, which I am going to take it while it is on sale for Spitfire Audio's upcoming sale on May 25.



You can get Kontakt 6 for $249 using the cross-grade option if you needed it sooner or you're impatient like myself! 

Alex Niedt has great demo walkthroughs for the OT Time libraries... just search Youtube... you will get a better feel what these libraries are capable of and great tips regarding arrangements and orchestration. He sold me on both.

And for what it's worth, I may very well end up purchasing Tundra this time around if the price is right.

Good luck in staying sane during your decision making!


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

LamaRose said:


> You can get Kontakt 6 for $249 using the cross-grade option if you needed it sooner or you're impatient like myself!
> 
> Alex Niedt has great demo walkthroughs for the OT Time libraries... just search Youtube... you will get a better feel what these libraries are capable of and great tips regarding arrangements and orchestration. He sold me on both.
> 
> And for what it's worth, I may very well end up purchasing Tundra this time around if the price is right.
> 
> Good luck in staying sane during your decision making!


Thank you! I think I've narrowed it down to a triangle 🔺


----------



## Rex282

LamaRose said:


> You can get Kontakt 6 for $249 using the cross-grade option if you needed it sooner or you're impatient like myself!
> 
> Alex Niedt has great demo walkthroughs for the OT Time libraries... just search Youtube... you will get a better feel what these libraries are capable of and great tips regarding arrangements and orchestration. He sold me on both.
> 
> And for what it's worth, I may very well end up purchasing Tundra this time around if the price is right.
> 
> Good luck in staying sane during your decision making!


Im not sure if anyone mentioned it but Tundra Separately will be $269(As are all the Albions except Neo $350) I only have Albion One and the 4 remaining are $850 thats $ 215 each!!... damn I have to stay away from there....


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Rex282 said:


> Im not sure if anyone mentioned it but Tundra Separately will be $269(As are all the Albions except Neo $350) I only have Albion One and the 4 remaining are $850 thats $ 215 each!!... damn I have to stay away from there....


Wow

Lower than the Tundra sale price this past April. I was so close but did not quite get there in April.

What is the price on Ólafur Arnalds Toolkit?


----------



## kgdrum

Rex282 said:


> Im not sure if anyone mentioned it but Tundra Separately will be $269(As are all the Albions except Neo $350) I only have Albion One and the 4 remaining are $850 thats $ 215 each!!... damn I have to stay away from there....




I have all of the Albion’s except Neo which I can get for $209 which is very tempting but Percussion Swarm is really calling my name I can only (hopefully) get 1 and it’s the same price so I’m starting to lean towards Percussion Swarm......decisions decisions.


----------



## Rex282

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Wow
> 
> Lower than the Tundra sale price this past April. I was so close but did not quite get there in April.
> 
> What is the price on Ólafur Arnalds Toolkit?


yes this is better than the Christmas sale...the indies are 40% the bundles are 60%.The Justin Hurwitz is even better .I got SSS for $319......


----------



## Rex282

kgdrum said:


> I have all of the Albion’s except Neo which I can get for $209 which is very tempting but Percussion Swarm is really calling my name I can only (hopefully) get 1 and it’s the same price so I’m starting to lean towards Percussion Swarm......decisions decisions.


I know ...Damn you Spitfire!!!!!! ......(Bless you)


----------



## dzilizzi

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Oh that is not good. Micro looks more my cup of tea than Macro after watching the videos. Definitely a nod to Spitfire Albion Tundra


One nice thing is that Teledex and Air Lyndhurst are close enough in effect that they blend well together. 

I have both Time Macro and Micro. To me, the movement is more obvious in Macro, but also louder. So Micro would probably be a better choice for what you are looking for. They don't have any regular sales, but they did some when they were trying to build their new player. The ones through NI were really good and may be repeated eventually. Spitfire, however, does have these really great regular sales.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

I love that SSO is discounted this much.

I also find it amusing that they call SSO Strings + Brass + Winds + Harp a "special curated collection" and say this combination was "handpicked". Strings, brass, winds, harp...put together?! Whoever thought of putting those together should win an Oscar just for that.


----------



## unclecheeks

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Hello Uncle Cheeks,
> 
> I have Paulstretch on my desktop and have used it a lot. I stopped using it and actually decided to stop completely with all granular delay style effects. This may sound stupid but it seems dangerous to me. They have become too trendy, especially in pop music. Perhaps granular effects are the auto tune of the 2020's? I do not see the future in dreams but at this time, I have no wish to become the sound of everyone current. Hopefully you do not take offence to this but it is just the decision I take. I do believe that in some years in the future, we might hear all of these granular effects and identify them with a time. Will they become more nostalgia than anything else? Will they be like something similar to all the DX7 and D-50 patches used in the 1980's ? I would welcome any challenging debate on this topic if anyone has a different opinion.
> 
> I do appreciate you making the suggestion!



All good, everyone has valid reasons for why they prefer one technique or another! I personally don’t subscribe to a model of outdated or not - every technique is just that: a technique. Some products will offer these techniques in a way that “locks” them to a specific period of time, sure. Like the FM synths you mention may have patches that have already been used to death and are associated with certain periods/music (which always comes back in vogue at some point anyway!) but that doesn’t mean that FM synthesis itself is outdated. If anything, that’s probably still one of the most advanced synthesis techniques out there, capable of producing timbres and sounds you can’t create with anything else.

So I look at granular synthesis (and fft resynthesis which is what PaulStretch I think does) the same way - amazing at doing things you can’t do with anything else.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

unclecheeks said:


> All good, everyone has valid reasons for why they prefer one technique or another! I personally don’t subscribe to a model of outdated or not - every technique is just that: a technique. Some products will offer these techniques in a way that “locks” them to a specific period of time, sure. Like the FM synths you mention may have patches that have already been used to death and are associated with certain periods/music (which always comes back in vogue at some point anyway!) but that doesn’t mean that FM synthesis itself is outdated. If anything, that’s probably still one of the most advanced synthesis techniques out there, capable of producing timbres and sounds you can’t create with anything else.
> 
> So I look at granular synthesis (and fft resynthesis which is what PaulStretch I think does) the same way - amazing at doing things you can’t do with anything else.


Good points sir. True that any technique can be harvested for good if approached a certain way. I am young and still quite opinionated for lack of experience. Ísland musicians are largely musical anarchists and that has been a major influence from my parents and their group of friends down through my own friends. I'm sure it makes me a bit dissident. I think most of us never have the opportunity to leave here for this reason.


----------



## Delboy

It's great you all get to know so early what you can or cannot look at buying (some prices quoted are really great but now know this is because of your own individual loyalty in past purchases) - my son only has Albion One via the Edu deal and we still have to wait until Monday but we do not expect such reward. We have been following all your threads and esp the difference between the JH Pro and BBC SO Pro as we are still caught between which one to get. The JH one has the bigger saving and due that alone it must on paper be the better choice but it still needs Percussion .. but is it? 
He also is torn wanting Tundra so Asta's thread has also been a pleasure to read as well. 
We still await an answer whether Masse is still offered as free if we go the JH route ... as mentioned by others in the forum. Hopefully we will get an answer before the sale ends.
At least he has the free Discovery to load today and see where that takes him.
Trouble is this year at 2nd year Uni he is not allowed to use add on's .. next year YES!, but he still needs to create a portfolio in readiness for submitting for applying for a masters course in Composing this September for end of year 3 and why we are keen to get the right choice as this will probably be our last chance due me just losing my job and all due CV19 like so many others.
Music is keeping us going strong and united as a family as we go through this crisis and you are all blessed in being able to bring that in your creativity to the many in what you do. To have such talent is a blessing.
I also agree this forum has been a great place to come and read and learn and this thread in particular.


----------



## Rex282

Delboy to maybe answer your question I bought JH essentials and it did not come with Masse.I see it in another bundle and it is not free.I highly doubt it is In JH Pro Because the deal is to sweet already.


----------



## yiph2

Rex282 said:


> Delboy to maybe answer your question I bought JH essentials and it did not come with Masse.I see it in another bundle and it is not free.I highly doubt it is In JH Pro Because the deal is to sweet already.


JH Essential should not have Masse as it only has SSS not the full SSO pro


----------



## Delboy

Oh OK ... just others said it may well be once one buys it ... still doesn't make the choice any easier


----------



## CatOrchestra

Delboy said:


> Oh OK ... just others said it may well be once one buys it ... still doesn't make the choice any easier



One might want to consider the value of learning the basics of an instrument, as even if you don't become truly proficient, one might gain some insight that can be very valuable when writing pieces.
So one may get a simpler VST and use the money saved towards an instrument. As if you are learning composition then the differences between VSTs might not be a dealbreaker.


----------



## CT

Delboy said:


> JH Pro and BBC SO Pro as we are still caught between which one to get



Hi there. If I'm following your situation correctly, my feeling is that BBCSO Core (or Pro if you can swing it) would be the best choice here. SSO at this price is really something, but if money is an issue then you should know there's very little compromise in going for BBCSO instead, even the Core edition. 

I bet he will have most, if not all of what he needs for the time being with that. When the time comes, there's an upgrade path to Pro if he wants it, and even if he doesn't, it's a library that will hold its value for a long time as it is, as opposed to some other choices out there that may be more tempting for the low price tag, but that simply don't cut it once you're done learning your way around.

If you guys have any further questions about BBCSO stuff, don't hesitate to ask. I've inadvertently become a bit of an evangelist for it around here.


----------



## Delboy

Good advice Mike and at least it comes with percussion


----------



## Delboy

I think I am falling towards the BBC and maybe start with the Core and see how he gets on with it .. all depends now on what Monday brings if any change at all in pricing for us since he is only an Edu starter with only 1 product .... or follow Asta and look to Tundra as a complimentary buddy to AlbionOne if the sale price is too good to miss.


----------



## Ivamusic

I’m at a loss, I’ve wanted British drama and Kepler for a while but wondering if I should just upgrade to bbcso core. Any suggestions


----------



## Delboy

Ah .... just read on a Spitfire forum that the BBCSO has problems with Mac/PC processor and memory and not able to run anything more than 5 instruments ! ... does anyone know if this has this been sorted out. If not then I guess i will be restricted to only the lower version anyhow due


----------



## Delboy

due to my son only has the lower spec version Macbook Pro .. maybe i will have to go back to the SSO then .. unless this will have the same problem .... any advice?


----------



## Rex282

Ivamusic said:


> I’m at a loss, I’ve wanted British drama and Kepler for a while but wondering if I should just upgrade to bbcso core. Any suggestions


BD is a dream.It's not super deep however the sound is gorgeous.Kepler is cool however it is a real hog.I've never been able to get it to play consistently..if you have a fast computer and lots of ram maybe..they in no way compare to BBCSO


----------



## Ivamusic

Rex282 said:


> BD is a dream.It's not super deep however the sound is gorgeous.Kepler is cool however it is a real hog.I've never been able to get it to play consistently..if you have a fast computer and lots of ram maybe..they in no way compare to BBCSO


Thanks heaps I really like the look of the Doppler stuff on Kepler and the thought of sketching ideas with British drama but I’ve been thinking ya could just set up a couple instances of bbcso and have something similar anyway


----------



## pawelmorytko

Still so unsure about SSS, not sure if it will add that much to my layered strings of CSS, SCS and Albion One mix. CSS is so quick to work with and I'm worried SSS might be a bit more of a pain to program. But the tone and the hall sound when the strings play is just so gorgeous.


----------



## Fry777

pawelmorytko said:


> Still so unsure about SSS, not sure if it will add that much to my layered strings of CSS, SCS and Albion One mix. CSS is so quick to work with and I'm worried SSS might be a bit more of a pain to program. But the tone and the hall sound when the strings play is just so gorgeous.



I'm in the same situation as you. It depends on your style of writing but this might help :


----------



## pawelmorytko

Fry777 said:


> I'm in the same situation as you. It depends on your style of writing but this might help :



Honestly I think I've listened to every demo and watched every walkthrough/review/comparison video there is out there by now hahah!

SSS is undeniably better in tone, but CSS seems to have easier and faster workflow, which is always great to have as I hate having to spend too long tweaking the midi


----------



## Denkii

Delboy said:


> It's great you all get to know so early what you can or cannot look at buying (some prices quoted are really great but now know this is because of your own individual loyalty in past purchases) - my son only has Albion One via the Edu deal and we still have to wait until Monday but we do not expect such reward. We have been following all your threads and esp the difference between the JH Pro and BBC SO Pro as we are still caught between which one to get. The JH one has the bigger saving and due that alone it must on paper be the better choice but it still needs Percussion .. but is it?
> He also is torn wanting Tundra so Asta's thread has also been a pleasure to read as well.
> We still await an answer whether Masse is still offered as free if we go the JH route ... as mentioned by others in the forum. Hopefully we will get an answer before the sale ends.
> At least he has the free Discovery to load today and see where that takes him.
> Trouble is this year at 2nd year Uni he is not allowed to use add on's .. next year YES!, but he still needs to create a portfolio in readiness for submitting for applying for a masters course in Composing this September for end of year 3 and why we are keen to get the right choice as this will probably be our last chance due me just losing my job and all due CV19 like so many others.
> Music is keeping us going strong and united as a family as we go through this crisis and you are all blessed in being able to bring that in your creativity to the many in what you do. To have such talent is a blessing.
> I also agree this forum has been a great place to come and read and learn and this thread in particular.


Can I go back in time and you adopt me?
You sound like a very supportive parent. Kudos.


----------



## Delboy

seems it needs min 2.8 processor .. we only have Mac 2.2 i7 16GB Ram so thats the BBC out of the running but cant seem to find what specs needed for SSO core products in JH Pro ? .. anyone know if we will be OK to run that one? thks


----------



## Delboy

Denkii said:


> Can I go back in time and you adopt me?
> You sound like a very supportive parent. Kudos.


I love seeing my Boys develop with their musical talent / creativity and I have no problem helping them whilst I can .. once the Pension kicks in I will not be able to do.


----------



## Denkii

Delboy said:


> seems it needs min 2.8 processor .. we only have Mac 2.2 i7 16GB Ram so thats the BBC out of the running but cant seem to find what specs needed for SSO core products in JH Pro ? .. anyone know if we will be OK to run that one? thks


Whatever Mac you have, an i7 with 16gb Ram is on the rather beefier end of the apple spectrum. The GHz number you mentioned refers to the base clock but they actually go to a higher boost than that. Don't worry about it. That System would be able to run both, either bbcso or SSO. The problem that 16GB is too little Ram to keep all instruments loaded at any time goes for both. Your boy will have to disable tracks he isn't using or rather freeze those he's not working on any more. But both libraries would be somewhat manageable if he is resourceful.

Edit: I run bbcso/SSO on my surface pro 6 i7 16gb. i7 is as good as it gets processor wise in a laptop for a humane amount of money. The problem with mobile rigs is always the small amount of Ram and especially with apple and the high end Microsoft laptops you cannot access them to upgrade ram on your own. But it is manageable. It just takes more time to freeze/disable unnecessary tracks.


----------



## Delboy

Ah brill thks Denkil ... BBC back on again .. seems you need to be an IT guru as well as a talented musician


----------



## Technostica

Delboy said:


> seems it needs min 2.8 processor .. we only have Mac 2.2 i7 16GB Ram so thats the BBC out of the running but cant seem to find what specs needed for SSO core products in JH Pro ?


i7 is just a brand thing so it can mean dual core, quad core or even hex core depending on the model.
If you list the exact model of laptop people can determine the actual CPU and give better advice.


----------



## StillLife

pawelmorytko said:


> Honestly I think I've listened to every demo and watched every walkthrough/review/comparison video there is out there by now hahah!
> 
> SSS is undeniably better in tone, but CSS seems to have easier and faster workflow, which is always great to have as I hate having to spend too long tweaking the midi


Maybe another option (to complicate things): the symphonic evolutions. That's the SSS sound, in the EVO-engine. For 179. That's what I did: I have the more detailed strings (SCS, Studio, LCO, SOLO) for writing, and the EVO for that grand wave of strings when I need it.


----------



## Lode_Runner

miket said:


> Along with Symphonic Organ, it's the most pleasing virtual pipe organ that I'm aware of, short of dumping money into a Hauptwerk setup or using the somewhat unwieldy Grand Orgue.


Do you have both Union Chapel and Symphonic? Do you find them different enough to each other that it'd be worth me getting Symphonic in addition to Union Chapel?


----------



## Denkii

Technostica said:


> i7 is just a brand thing so it can mean dual core, quad core or even hex core depending on the model.
> If you list the exact model of laptop people can determine the actual CPU and give better advice.


Chances are it's at least a quad core which would be alright.
It would have to be REALLY old to be a dual core


----------



## wetalkofdreams

Denkii said:


> Chances are it's at least a quad core which would be alright.
> It would have to be REALLY old to be a dual core



Apple have brought back dual core for the new cheaper entry models for iMac


----------



## Denkii

Lol. So glad I'm not an apple guy.
Take what I said with a grain of salt then.

Speccing a dual core processor with 16GBs of ram just doesn't sound like something that's likely in the laptop world, even for apple. Meh. Referring to the time when i5 was still used to be dual core and i7 was usually quadcore that is. And not referring to the i7 U-Cores which were always dualcore up until what...8th gen or something?
But I think the U-cores were used in macbook air, not in macbook pro, right?

Ugh...yes...you can get an MBA in this stuff just to keep up with what it even is that you're buying.


----------



## pawelmorytko

StillLife said:


> Maybe another option (to complicate things): the symphonic evolutions. That's the SSS sound, in the EVO-engine. For 179. That's what I did: I have the more detailed strings (SCS, Studio, LCO, SOLO) for writing, and the EVO for that grand wave of strings when I need it.


Ahh I did look into the sss evolutions, but ended up getting the chamber evolutions instead, for that intimate evolving sound I think I preferred a smaller section


----------



## Technostica

Denkii said:


> Chances are it's at least a quad core which would be alright.
> It would have to be REALLY old to be a dual core


Apple only moved up from dual core in the base MacBook Pro 13 less than 12 months ago.
Another current model is still dual core for the base model.
Meanwhile AMD have compelling octo-core laptop CPUs.


----------



## easyrider

Technostica said:


> Apple only moved up from dual core in the base MacBook Pro 13 less than 12 months ago.
> Another current model is still dual core for the base model.
> Meanwhile AMD have compelling octo-core laptop CPUs.



yeah the new AMD 8 core 16 thread Dell laptops look very compelling indeed.


----------



## Denkii

Technostica said:


> Apple only moved up from dual core in the base MacBook Pro 13 less than 12 months ago.
> Another current model is still dual core for the base model.
> Meanwhile AMD have compelling octo-core laptop CPUs.


But weren't those i5, not i7?


----------



## Living Fossil

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> I do believe that in some years in the future, we might hear all of these granular effects and identify them with a time. Will they become more nostalgia than anything else? Will they be like something similar to all the DX7 and D-50 patches used in the 1980's ? I would welcome any challenging debate on this topic if anyone has a different opinion.



As with all similar situations:
Everything one does in order to fit a certain trend/Zeitgeist/fashion will age in a bad way if there was no inner – substantial – reason to do it.
However, if the used element/procedere/sound/style etc. is stringent on its own, it will age well.

There are countless songs from the 80ies where those DX7 and D-50 sounds are terrible from today's perspective and there are many songs from that time where these sounds are still spot on.

So, in your place i wouldn't care too much if some effect is overused or not, but rather ask yourself the question if it's substantial for that specific track or not.


----------



## Technostica

Denkii said:


> But weren't those i5, not i7?


You are very probably right for the Pro models. 
Even Apple probably haven't used a dual core i7 for ages in the Pro range.
The MacBook which was discontinued last year did have an i7 dual core option though.

This does highlight an ongoing issue in that some people see the term i7 and think it automatically means good performance.
If you look at the performance of the i7 in the 2019 MacBook versus the faster i7 chips from the same year, the difference in multi-core performance is a factor of over 4 to 1.


----------



## ism

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Woah ISM...
> 
> I do believe you are a writer sir!
> 
> And I thought that your other message was a dissertation of Spitfire Albion Tundra! This may be the post of the year, here on this forum. Nothing short of a poetic, tantalizing thrill ride of passionate and entertaining words on Spitfire Libraries. Lots to grapple with for me!
> 
> I like your analogy of embodiment and absolutely agree with this idea. I always begin with sound that have "distance" sort of baked into them where the sounds were captured at a distance to begin with and where distance from the source is embodied as you say. This is why I often start with just the ambient mics in play when using samples that offer different mic perspective mixing.
> 
> What I like to do in order to take things into a perceived further distance away is to low pass filter and high pass filter for starters, to remove more detail which creates the illusion of more distance. Then I will use spatial effects like reverbs and delays to blurr/diffuse/wash out the sound and that seems to create even more of an illusion of depth of field. This is something I learned from friends here who are known for their deeply moving textural work
> 
> Funny you should mention Cathedral style reverb. It is one of my first choices because Cathedral algorithms seem to have very nicely defined late reflections. As you were saying, it is these which help to further enhance the sense of space and can make samples sound really really nice. I actually use Valhalla Vintage Verb more than any other reverb in my DAW as well! It is one of my favorites and has been for quite some time.
> 
> Curiously, may I ask you if you would be so kind as to perhaps share a screenshot of your Valhalla Vintage Verb Cathedral settings with the parameters setup the way you were describing in your message? I personally found what you said to be both educational and encouraging. I do not desire to take copy of what you do but only to learn where you are coming from. I appreciate all your time that you took to write so honestly in a straight forward way.
> 
> Albion Tundra does seem like it may work best for me in my situation and perhaps giving me more use overall than Neo. What you write about Tundra helps me to understand what makes it different and unique. It does seem to be more suited for ambient and Neo seems to be somewhat less focused on ambient style texture and a bit more utilitarian and designed for media composers who want to dip their toe into the ambient neo-classical world but not live there completely. Me...I want to fall in the ocean of ambience.
> 
> I have to say that since joining up here, I have found this community to be a wonderful additional education so far. It has been nice to connect with some very talented composers here and everyone is very polite with good manners towards each other. I suppose social distance has made us all aware of our humanity and how fragile we all are.
> 
> Thank you ISM



Glad that's helpful. You should start a thread on the topic. I'd be very curious to see how you're working through these sorts of technical and musical issues of reverb and distance and detail and texture and the ambient vs the neo-classical vs the ambient-neo-classical. And there's a lot of people around working the same kinds of artistic and technical questions, not least myself.

I'd be happy to send you a screenshot of my reverb - but I use Valhalla Room, not vintage, and all I do is take the one the factory Cathedral presets, and then turn the early reflections volume to zero. If I'm mixing with drier libraries, I'll add a second instance of the same reverb with the early reflections left on. Very occasionally, I'll add in a little bit of the early reflections to the web libraries just to give a little more cohesion in how the mix with the dry libraries where the early reflections are simulated, but only as a last resort.

There are folks around with much more sophisticated understandings of reverb than myself, but I find that to my ears this works to keep the really distinctive, embodied sound of the spitfire (and other wet) libs, and at the same time place it in an even bigger cathedral space. To me it's the Tree mics in spitfire libraries where the magic is captured. I would use the ambient mics if I had more memory, but I'm perfectly happy to simulate the ambience of long reflections with Valhalla. Whereas I feel there's absolutely nothing that can simulate whatever it is that's happening in the tree mics - not just reverb, but embodiment. 

I struggle with the word ambient a bit. There's a sense in which I'm absolutely not going for "ambient" at all, but looking for discernible detail in the counterpoint and timbre and texture and performance and the embodies space of the hall... and yet I love the particular reverb drenching of a good cathedral space many times larger that AIR. So maybe it's ambient after all.





Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Neo seems to be somewhat less focused on ambient style texture and a bit more utilitarian and designed for media composers who want to dip their toe into the ambient neo-classical world but not live there completely.




This is undoubtedly true in the marketing, and to some extend in the official demos as media composers are the bead and butter of Spitfire sales. But this is also what made some of the discussion on the Neo thread so interesting. 

When Neo was released, there were a lot of different ways different people were struggling to understanding the aesthetic spaces of new and the palette it opened up. And none of the official demos really spoke to the aesthetic spaces I would want Neo to open up. But these libraries are a great deal more versatile that than.

An even more extreme example of this is the British Drama Toolkit. The marketing was even more explicitly as a productivity tool for media composers - for when you have to write "underscore by the yard". And if that's all it was, I would have no interest in it whatever. And most unusually for Spitfire, I found none of the BDT demos particularly interesting. 

And yet when I started playing with BDT, these wonderful neo-classical (whatever that means) textures just started falling out. I'm definitely not using it the way the marketing suggests, and completely unconcerned, for BDT entirely transcends it's own marketing. 

In any event, it does sound like Tundra is a more obvious fit for yourself. (Also, it's 40% off, whereas Neo is still only on introductory pricing, so it probably makes senes to get Tundra first). 

And yet, if you listen to the ambient mics of Neo, and all those textural articulation, which a ... well I'm dying to see what I'd do with it when I eventually pick it up. And it sounds like what you would do with it could be very interesting also - and without conforming to the media composer centric marketing in the slightest.


It's probably more complex that this. I don't want to dismiss media music. One of the things I think we're seeing here in some modern (non-media) composers is the influence of film music into non-film music. Ola Gjeilo is particularly explicit about this - he's writing in some sense very conventional sacred choral music. But he's explicitly in how he's filmic influences to bear on the form. Which apparently can be confusing for singers used to more conventional sacred choral works.


I'd conjecture that there's something about media music that has the power it has to address a listener in all manor of emotional contexts and social locations in ways that traditional classical music - in that traditionally written to address a listener seated in a concert hall - simply doesn't. So I'm in no way being dismissive of the media-music centric conception of Neo and BDT. Just that I think that such libraries open up even greater aesthetic spaces than media music alone. 


There's no bad options here. It really is a golden age of sample libraries.


----------



## cnogradi

I am confused about the posted prices on SpitFireAudio.com. I was not invited to the preview so I can't see the Spring Sale prices yet. I can however see the 60% discount on these:
- *Justin Hurwitz Essential Selects for $379
- Justin Hurwitz PRO Selects for $879*
But I saw another post stating that others are seeing the PRO for $799. Will this be a new lower price starting 5/25?

Also, for the EDU discounts. I understand that they don't stack but some are seeing them stacking for some strange reason. Is this because some have a site wide 30% EDU discount? Or are all EDU discounts on a per product basis?

Apologies if these have been answered elsewhere in this thread and I overlooked the answers.


----------



## ism

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> I stopped using it and actually decided to stop completely with all granular delay style effects. This may sound stupid but it seems dangerous to me. They have become too trendy, especially in pop music. Perhaps granular effects are the auto tune of the 2020's? I do not see the future in dreams but at this time, I have no wish to become the sound of everyone current. Hopefully you do not take offence to this but it is just the decision I take. I do believe that in some years in the future, we might hear all of these granular effects and identify them with a time. Will they become more nostalgia than anything else? Will they be like something similar to all the DX7 and D-50 patches used in the 1980's ? I would welcome any challenging debate on this topic if anyone has a different opinion.




There's an interesting discussion on the granular vs something-other-than-granular aesthetic over on this thread specifically with respect to Stratus:






__





Ólafur Arnalds Stratus — Available To Pre-order


Remember their target customers are media composers who want/need to work very quickly. And you think it's faster to search for a pattern that fits instead of just programming the things as you want them? I definitely don't think so, at least not if we are speaking about people who know their...




vi-control.net






But I agree with this also:



Living Fossil said:


> As with all similar situations:
> Everything one does in order to fit a certain trend/Zeitgeist/fashion will age in a bad way if there was no inner – substantial – reason to do it.
> However, if the used element/procedere/sound/style etc. is stringent on its own, it will age well.




And one of the interesting things emerging from this exchange we had over the granular-not-granular aesthetics of Stratus is that it led me to read this book:




Which, I'd love to recommend - except that really, to get the most out of it, you really want to have at least some background in graduate level mathematics, and ideally, some reasonably advanced particle physics also. (So to be clear - I really don't recommend it as a text for composers, though it has some fascinating ideas, which Mannone has been developing significantly in her academic work since)

Anway, @Living Fossil makes an excellent point about the dogma of blindly following the zeitgeist-y for the sake of the zeitgeist-y. But responding to his challenge, I can articulate the aesthetics that I'm moved by here a bit more clearly now. (Perhaps even mathematically, anyone interested in a course on this - working title: "Composition Made Easy With Loop Quantum Gravity" - feel free to pm me  )



But suffice to say, I do feel there is a genuine aesthetics in some of these recent movements in composition, zeitgeisty though they may be, that is both less than granular and more than granular (and less than classical and more than classical). I imagine it as an aesthetic that might be understood better on a spectrum of

monophonic echo-y -> poly-rhythmic -> pointalistic -> granular -> textural

(although maybe textural and granular should be reversed, not sure).

So there are genuine aesthetic reasons to, if not necessarily avoid the gradual space, then maybe restrict one's self to a particular, very limited, subspace of the granular.

There's a fundamental tension at play here, a dialectic of "artistic freedom" vs "restriction". But music is all, always-already about restriction. A scale is a restriction. A 3 note chord is a restriction. Art arises as much from restriction as from freedom. So too with granularity.


Hmm, well that's all a bit vague. But my point is that I do agree with your point that the "post-granular" is, zeitgeist-y or otherwise, entirely a thing. And an aesthetically important thing.


At least until someone pushes back and invents a "neo-granular" aesthetic. But I'd give that a decade at least.


----------



## dzilizzi

cnogradi said:


> I am confused about the posted prices on SpitFireAudio.com. I was not invited to the preview so I can't see the Spring Sale prices yet. I can however see the 60% discount on these:
> - *Justin Hurwitz Essential Selects for $379
> - Justin Hurwitz PRO Selects for $879*
> But I saw another post stating that others are seeing the PRO for $799. Will this be a new lower price starting 5/25?
> 
> Also, for the EDU discounts. I understand that they don't stack but some are seeing them stacking for some strange reason. Is this because some have a site wide 30% EDU discount? Or are all EDU discounts on a per product basis?
> 
> Apologies if these have been answered elsewhere in this thread and I overlooked the answers.


If you have part of a bundle, say if you have the SSS, Spitfire will adjust your bundle price to account for the parts you already have. Hence the different prices on various bundles for different people.


----------



## cnogradi

dzilizzi said:


> If you have part of a bundle, say if you have the SSS, Spitfire will adjust your bundle price to account for the parts you already have. Hence the different prices on various bundles for different people.


Ah, thanks for clarifying! Much appreciated


----------



## dzilizzi

Delboy said:


> Ah brill thks Denkil ... BBC back on again .. seems you need to be an IT guru as well as a talented musician


Actually, the SSO may be as RAM hungry as the BBCSO. You just have to be judicious about how many instances you use and freezing tracks or temporarily bouncing some to audio as you go along. 

As far as Masse goes, If anyone gets the JH Pro bundle, they get SSS, SSW, SSB, Masse and the harp. That is a great deal to get. Well, if you want a the full SSO plus harp. And it now says comes with Masse. 

What your son should do today is download the Discovery version if he got it or a bunch of free LABS and test the player out on his system. Some people have had problems with it. I am going to assume, since the player is the same for LABS and Discovery, if you have problems with it running those libraries, you might want to stick with Kontakt libraries. If it works well, BBCSO may be the deal to get only because it does have everything. However, if you have the Discovery, you will get basic percussion, which is what is missing from JH Pro bundle.


----------



## Denkii

dzilizzi said:


> Actually, the SSO may be as RAM hungry as the BBCSO. You just have to be judicious about how many instances you use and freezing tracks or temporarily bouncing some to audio as you go along.
> 
> As far as Masse goes, If anyone gets the JH Pro bundle, they get SSS, SSW, SSB, Masse and the harp. That is a great deal to get. Well, if you want a the full SSO plus harp. And it now says comes with Masse.
> 
> What your son should do today is download the Discovery version if he got it or a bunch of free LABS and test the player out on his system. Some people have had problems with it. I am going to assume, since the player is the same for LABS and Discovery, if you have problems with it running those libraries, you might want to stick with Kontakt libraries. If it works well, BBCSO may be the deal to get only because it does have everything. However, if you have the Discovery, you will get basic percussion, which is what is missing from JH Pro bundle.


I didn't think about that. Getting discover to have some basic perc is smart. And yes, it can just be as intense, SSO that is. I was also thinking about the difference in loading speed between Kontakt and bbcso. I have both, both on SSD and everything Kontakt is still leagues faster for me. Could be very annoying especially on a mobile rig where you end up having to bounce stuff into place or disable/enable a lot. Don't know about the macbook that is used but if its on HDD, I'd personally want to kill myself.
Kontakt is way better for that imho.
Create a template, disable everything and it will still load rather fast when you need it. Or just unload all samples. Both works and it works fast. Yes it works with BBCSO, too...it's just...slow and painful.


----------



## Mornats

ism said:


> You should start a thread on the topic. I'd be very curious to see how you're working through these sorts of technical and musical issues of reverb and distance and detail and texture and the ambient vs the neo-classical vs the ambient-neo-classical. And there's a lot of people around working the same kinds of artistic and technical questions, not least myself.



I'd be interested in this too. I've been really enjoying this thread all the wonderful contributions to it.

I also own BDT and, whilst I couldn't tell you if I was doing anything like neo-classical textures with it, I'm finding it a really nice tool to write a non-in-your-face melody with. Here's an example that I did (which also includes some very nice, loose short strings from Tundra). I think it's a clarinet and strings patch. I list all of the libraries used in the description.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

I don't know if anybody has already said this, but Kontakt 6 will be available for $124.50 any day now when the annual Native Instruments summer sale begins. (It started in mid-May last year.) You just need to pick up a free Kontakt Player library that qualifies you for the upgrade. I believe Embertone's Arcane and ProjectSAM's The Free Orchestra would work. Sennheiser's Drum Mic'a used to work, but I'm not sure if it still does. Anyway, getting a qualifying library either free or by buying one qualifies you for the $249 upgrade price which will be 50% off in the sale. 

Another way to go is to wait for Komplete 13 to come out in the fall, as that is another good way to get full Kontakt at a good price.


----------



## A / B

Spring Sale coming on May 25


----------



## unclecheeks

A / B said:


> Spring Sale coming on May 25



It's already here for that super special exclusive club of those of us who have spent more than $1000 on Spitfire products... oh you're not one of us? Consider yourself lucky!... 
😭


----------



## Jacob Fanto

If I’m already planning on getting BBCSO Pro, would I benefit more from getting the Hurwitz Professional Selects for $900 in addition (to essentially max out my orchestral range for the time being) or getting the Albion Collection for a little less $ than that for variety and a plethora of unique sounds? I only have Albion One out of the 5. Tundra I’ve obviously heard incredible things about, but Neo, Iceni, and especially Uist all seem quite niche. I write classical scores, modern film music, and sometimes epic, “trailer” music. Is the Albion collection worthwhile or would I be better off snagging the discounted SSO via Hurwitz?


----------



## korgscrew2000

unclecheeks said:


> It's already here for that super special exclusive club of those of us who have spent more than $1000 on Spitfire products... oh you're not one of us? Consider yourself lucky!...
> 😭



To be fair, its a bit shit in here. It will perk up on the 25th when the plebs are allowed in.


----------



## Denkii

Jacob Fanto said:


> If I’m already planning on getting BBCSO Pro, would I benefit more from getting the Hurwitz Professional Selects for $900 in addition (to essentially max out my orchestral range for the time being) or getting the Albion Collection for a little less $ than that for variety and a plethora of unique sounds? I only have Albion One out of the 5. Tundra I’ve obviously heard incredible things about, but Neo, Iceni, and especially Uist all seem quite niche. I write classical scores, modern film music, and sometimes epic, “trailer” music. Is the Albion collection worthwhile or would I be better off snagging the discounted SSO via Hurwitz?


...SSO as an addition to BBCSO?
If at all, it would work the other way around.
Get SSO and add whatever you like would be my suggestion but with that much of dispensable money do whatever you want mate 
Heck I'd rather say get the SSO bundle and add chamber strings, solo strings and percussion.
There's your palette.


----------



## Mornats

I met the qualifying criteria but still got classed as a pleb  I'm safe until Monday!


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Denkii said:


> ...SSO as an addition to BBCSO?
> If at all, it would work the other way around.
> Get SSO and add whatever you like would be my suggestion but with that much of dispensable money do whatever you want mate
> Heck I'd rather say get the SSO bundle and add chamber strings, solo strings and percussion.
> There's your palette.


The only reason I said it would be an addition is because I’m pretty certain I’ll be getting BBCSO Pro, I can get it for $490 until the end of the month (This is without Core). So I was wondering if I’d be better off with another full orchestra, or the many sounds within the Albion range.


----------



## Denkii

Jacob Fanto said:


> So I was wondering if I’d be better off with another full orchestra, or the many sounds within the Albion range.


The most honest answer to that question will always be "yes".


----------



## CatOrchestra

Jacob Fanto said:


> The only reason I said it would be an addition is because I’m pretty certain I’ll be getting BBCSO Pro, I can get it for $490 until the end of the month (This is without Core). So I was wondering if I’d be better off with another full orchestra, or the many sounds within the Albion range.


Wow! Lucky you, is that a special sale?


----------



## Jacob Fanto

CatOrchestra said:


> Wow! Lucky you, is that a special sale?


Honestly I have no clue. I applied for and received an EDU discount off BBCSO long before Discover, Core, and Pro and I think that somehow carried over and merged with the intro sale plus the $50 off from owning discover (even though I went for the free survey method). It’s bonkers and even I don’t necessarily understand it.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Denkii said:


> The most honest answer to that question will always be "yes".


So you see the dilemma


----------



## CatOrchestra

Lucky you  enjoy it! My EDU discount was only about 7 percent for the pro. And the Discover copy pulled it down a bit but never by that much. So I went for the Core for a relatively good price. Got the Core for 235 GBP.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

CatOrchestra said:


> Lucky you  enjoy it! My EDU discount was only about 7 percent for the pro. And the Discover copy pulled it down a bit but never by that much. So I went for the Core for a relatively good price. Got the Core for 235 GBP.


So I did the math and it seems I’m receiving the full 30% EDU discount off of the into price + $50 off from discover. Wonder if this is a bug on their part. No one say anything


----------



## cqd

Quick everyone.. give Spitfire thousands of dollars!!


----------



## Magnet

Denkii said:


> Heck I'd rather say get the SSO bundle and add chamber strings, solo strings and percussion.



Any idea if getting the Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects would enable any further discounts on Chamber, Solo, or Percussion? The Solo Strings page has a big "Complete Your Collection" banner with Symphony Brass/Winds/Strings, Solo Strings, and Chamber Strings pictured side by side, but it doesn't seem to be an offered bundle?


----------



## CT

Lode_Runner said:


> Do you have both Union Chapel and Symphonic? Do you find them different enough to each other that it'd be worth me getting Symphonic in addition to Union Chapel?



Since one allows you to actually register with individual stops, and the other is more about pre-registered sounds, I think it's worth having both if you want to get as detailed as possible in your organ writing.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

Magnet said:


> Any idea if getting the Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects would enable any further discounts on Chamber, Solo, or Percussion? The Solo Strings page has a big "Complete Your Collection" banner with Symphony Brass/Winds/Strings, Solo Strings, and Chamber Strings pictured side by side, but it doesn't seem to be an offered bundle?


With JH Pro Selects you get the possibility to complete the following other bundles:

SSO Chamber Edition: Chamber Strings
Symphony Complete: Piano + Percussion
Difficult to predict the exact pricing. But should give a better pricing than the 40% on the individual products does.

There is indeed no bundle of the SSO libs with the Solo Strings, I guess that picture just means you should get Solo Strings to complete your personal orchestra with soloists.


----------



## Ray Toler

Delboy said:


> seems it needs min 2.8 processor .. we only have Mac 2.2 i7 16GB Ram so thats the BBC out of the running but cant seem to find what specs needed for SSO core products in JH Pro ? .. anyone know if we will be OK to run that one? thks



Just my 2 pence and some real-world numbers regarding BBCSO.

My main rig is a 2012 Mac Pro with two 3.46 GHz six-core Xeons (12 cores total) and 64 GB of RAM. BBCSO is on a 2TB SSD.

My mobile rig is a 2012 MacBook Pro with a 2.8 GHz, dual core i7 and 16GB of RAM. I use the BBCSO SSD from my main rig in a $7 USB3 external enclosure.

I can load the entire BBCSO (main mix mics only) on my main rig into about 25 gigs of RAM according to my diagnostic tools. That's one instance of each instrument with all articulations loaded. I have yet to run into any playback issues, though my DAW does slow down a bit (e.g., when switching record-enabled tracks) when all of the instances are loaded and active.

While I obviously can't load the entire BBCSO on the laptop, I have yet to run into a project where I couldn't load what I needed for a typical project. Your son's "typical" may be different than mine, though. My workflow is a bit slower on the laptop because I tend to bounce tracks to free up RAM and processing, but it's still entirely workable.

The only Spitfire library I have that has posed performance issues for me is Kepler. It's a beast. I suspect that I may run into that with many of the newer libraries, though, as programming gets more demanding and advanced.

This thread has gone all over the place (and I've enjoyed it all) so I don't remember exactly what he already has, but being relatively new to all of this, these would be my recommendations:

1. If I could have only one library from Spitfire it would most likely be BBCSO. It's an entire orchestra, sonically matched and balanced, and more closely aligned with my writing style - I prefer to write for each instrument. If my style were driven more by writing for broad sections, I'd lean toward Albion One.

I have both of those, and enjoy working in BBCSO more. Albion One is great for sketching, but I find myself wanting finer control over things. When doing "pure" orchestral work, I am able to get what I want far more quickly in BBCSO. I end up using Albion One more when I need a backing section for a pop-driven or hybrid arrangement. It's obviously capable of standing on it's own, but that's just a personal preference for me.

In either case, I don't think you'll have a performance issue based on my experience using 8 year-old hardware. There may be a need to freeze/bounce tracks while writing on a laptop to free up resources, though.

2. If your son is already advanced and needs a lot more detail, then SSO may be the better choice. You'll have to spend a lot more to get the same coverage, but that coverage will be a lot deeper. I don't have SSO yet, but it's on my long-term radar for when I get better at all of this.

3. When I was seeking advice about "must haves" from Spitfire, the list was generally Albion One, Albion V Tundra, and Spitfire Chamber Strings. The close-second-tier recommendations were BHTK, OACE, SSO or SStO (depending on hall preference).

In terms of bottom-line, bang-for-buck value for me as an orchestral library newbie, though, BBCSO can't be beat, especially at sale prices.


----------



## Rory

Ray Toler said:


> Just my 2 pence and some real-world numbers regarding BBCSO.
> 
> My main rig is a 2012 Mac Pro with two 3.46 GHz six-core Xeons (12 cores total) and 64 GB of RAM. BBCSO is on a 2TB SSD.
> 
> My mobile rig is a 2012 MacBook Pro with a 2.8 GHz, dual core i7 and 16GB of RAM. I use the BBCSO SSD from my main rig in a $7 USB3 external enclosure.
> 
> I can load the entire BBCSO (main mix mics only) on my main rig into about 25 gigs of RAM according to my diagnostic tools. That's one instance of each instrument with all articulations loaded. I have yet to run into any playback issues, though my DAW does slow down a bit (e.g., when switching record-enabled tracks) when all of the instances are loaded and active.
> 
> While I obviously can't load the entire BBCSO on the laptop, I have yet to run into a project where I couldn't load what I needed for a typical project. Your son's "typical" may be different than mine, though. My workflow is a bit slower on the laptop because I tend to bounce tracks to free up RAM and processing, but it's still entirely workable.
> 
> The only Spitfire library I have that has posed performance issues for me is Kepler. It's a beast. I suspect that I may run into that with many of the newer libraries, though, as programming gets more demanding and advanced.
> 
> This thread has gone all over the place (and I've enjoyed it all) so I don't remember exactly what he already has, but being relatively new to all of this, these would be my recommendations:
> 
> 1. If I could have only one library from Spitfire it would most likely be BBCSO. It's an entire orchestra, sonically matched and balanced, and more closely aligned with my writing style - I prefer to write for each instrument. If my style were driven more by writing for broad sections, I'd lean toward Albion One.
> 
> I have both of those, and enjoy working in BBCSO more. Albion One is great for sketching, but I find myself wanting finer control over things. When doing "pure" orchestral work, I am able to get what I want far more quickly in BBCSO. I end up using Albion One more when I need a backing section for a pop-driven or hybrid arrangement. It's obviously capable of standing on it's own, but that's just a personal preference for me.
> 
> In either case, I don't think you'll have a performance issue based on my experience using 8 year-old hardware. There may be a need to freeze/bounce tracks while writing on a laptop to free up resources, though.
> 
> 2. If your son is already advanced and needs a lot more detail, then SSO may be the better choice. You'll have to spend a lot more to get the same coverage, but that coverage will be a lot deeper. I don't have SSO yet, but it's on my long-term radar for when I get better at all of this.
> 
> 3. When I was seeking advice about "must haves" from Spitfire, the list was generally Albion One, Albion V Tundra, and Spitfire Chamber Strings. The close-second-tier recommendations were BHTK, OACE, SSO or SStO (depending on hall preference).
> 
> In terms of bottom-line, bang-for-buck value for me as an orchestral library newbie, though, BBCSO can't be beat, especially at sale prices.




Thanks for taking the time to write this. Very useful.


----------



## Ray Toler

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Good points sir. True that any technique can be harvested for good if approached a certain way. I am young and still quite opinionated for lack of experience. Ísland musicians are largely musical anarchists and that has been a major influence from my parents and their group of friends down through my own friends. I'm sure it makes me a bit dissident. I think most of us never have the opportunity to leave here for this reason.



I've been fascinated with granular for a long time. I think the first time I used it on a track was in the late 90s, and I dearly miss a couple of programs that I used in the early 00s (th0nk and AudioEase RiverRun) that did really fun things.

In some ways, I've been a little saddened by the increasing popularity of granular. It was a secret-sauce element in a lot of my work, which now sounds more "mainstream." The hipster in me wants to scream that I was using granular before it was cool.

At the same time, however another poster said, the "trendyness" of an effect or sound is, at least in part, exacerbated by whether or not it's a natural result of the composition. I think the things where granular is an inherent part of the composition will be a bit more future-proofed.

Some things definitely get used to the point of exhaustion. For the most part, I never want to hear another orchestra hit, wub-wub, or mumble-rapper who's been T-Pained into submission. But at the same time, I've heard contemporary things using some of those effects where I can't imagine it being any other way.

BTW, I love the phrase "musical anarchist" and hope to be able to legitimately describe myself that way at least once in the future.


----------



## Delboy

Thks Ray ... much appreciated ... BBCSO back in the running again .. still have to wait till Monday to see what our full choices are as we are way down the pecking order with only one product bought and that under Edu. Many do say do not discount J-SSO Pro as it has the greater savings but will need at some stage the Percussion module although the BBC and Albion ONE already has that built-in.


----------



## easyrider

Delboy said:


> Thks Ray ... much appreciated ... BBCSO back in the running again .. still have to wait till Monday to see what our full choices are as we are way down the pecking order with only one product bought and that under Edu. Many do say do not discount J-SSO Pro as it has the greater savings but will need at some stage the Percussion module although the BBC and Albion ONE already has that built-in.



Your quandary is easy...Just get the JUSTIN HURWITZ PROFESSIONAL SELECTS...it’s an amazing price....

Then just get the BBC SO with your EDU when\if you need it....


----------



## Ray Toler

Delboy said:


> Thks Ray ... much appreciated ... BBCSO back in the running again .. still have to wait till Monday to see what our full choices are as we are way down the pecking order with only one product bought and that under Edu. Many do say do not discount J-SSO Pro as it has the greater savings but will need at some stage the Percussion module although the BBC and Albion ONE already has that built-in.



There's no doubt at all that the JH bundles are an amazing deal. If you end up going that route, even with the additional libraries required, it will be a killer library that should last for years, and at a *very* good price.

Also, if you do go this route, I concur with an earlier recommendation that you buy JH first and complete that transaction. Then go back in and add the additional SSO libraries to complete the respective bundles, as you'll then be getting the additional bundle discount on those. I would definitely include SCS in your considerations. It's a stellar library, and you'd be completing the Chamber String version of SSO.

As for me, I *think* I'm exercising restraint this time and only getting OACE. Oh, but look eDNA Earth is <$100. Oh, and Orbis is 40% off... and...


----------



## Rory

Ray Toler said:


> Oh, but look eDNA Earth is <$100. Oh, and Orbis is 40% off... and...



If you aren't already aware of them, you might want to check out Chris Watson's Soniccouture libraries:

Haunted Spaces: http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/28-rare-and-experimental/g60-haunted-spaces/

Geosonics: http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/28-rare-and-experimental/g44-geosonics/


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Ray Toler said:


> I've been fascinated with granular for a long time. I think the first time I used it on a track was in the late 90s, and I dearly miss a couple of programs that I used in the early 00s (th0nk and AudioEase RiverRun) that did really fun things.
> 
> In some ways, I've been a little saddened by the increasing popularity of granular. It was a secret-sauce element in a lot of my work, which now sounds more "mainstream." The hipster in me wants to scream that I was using granular before it was cool.
> 
> At the same time, however another poster said, the "trendyness" of an effect or sound is, at least in part, exacerbated by whether or not it's a natural result of the composition. I think the things where granular is an inherent part of the composition will be a bit more future-proofed.
> 
> Some things definitely get used to the point of exhaustion. For the most part, I never want to hear another orchestra hit, wub-wub, or mumble-rapper who's been T-Pained into submission. But at the same time, I've heard contemporary things using some of those effects where I can't imagine it being any other way.
> 
> BTW, I love the phrase "musical anarchist" and hope to be able to legitimately describe myself that way at least once in the future.



Hi Ray,

Like many things that are a cool secret in production, once the masses adopt them, the original meaning is gone. 

While it is not everyone's ethos, it is indeed mine. What becomes unoriginal through repetition and overuse loses its meaning and for me personally, it sucks the life force out of what could have possibly and otherwise been timelessly wondrous. As a writer, I want to avoid getting trapped in the Cheese Machine. It has many levels of pain, not just for the artist but also for everyone in their social and musical sphere and family who will take on the burden of defending you with other family members for being stuck in an fixed position that makes everyone else feel very uncomfortable when you reach middle age and are still banging away on that Cheese Machine. I think there is something to be said for good navigation, always moving away from a _cliché_ whenver possible. Entering a graceful second or third or fourth chapter of musical life is something to be aware of.


----------



## BradHoyt

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> While it is not everyone's ethos, it is indeed mine. What becomes unoriginal through repetition and overuse loses its meaning and for me personally, it sucks the life force out of what could have possibly and otherwise been timelessly wondrous. As a writer, I want to avoid getting trapped in the Cheese Machine. It has many levels of pain, not just for the artist but also for everyone in their social and musical sphere and family who will take on the burden of defending you with other family members for being stuck in an fixed position that makes everyone else feel very uncomfortable when you reach middle age and are still banging away on that Cheese Machine. I think there is something to be said for navigation and entering a graceful second or third or fourth chapter of your musical life.


One way to stay out of the cheese machine is to focus on writing for your main instrument (whether that's piano or guitar, etc) and when you record, feature that instrument. This way, if you're a composer who has a voice, it will not be covered up with cheese. (never thought I'd be typing a sentence like that at the start of the day. haha)


----------



## Rex282

this thread has veered so far off topic it's making me hungry....


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Rex282 said:


> this thread has veered so far off topic it's making me hungry....


Interesting. That looks like a Mac Donald cheese burger quesadilla.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> As a writer, I want to avoid getting trapped in the ...


Reading all your comments makes me already curious how your music will sound like


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

BradHoyt said:


> One way to stay out of the cheese machine is to focus on writing for your main instrument (whether that's piano or guitar, etc) and when you record, feature that instrument. This way, if you're a composer who has a voice, it will not be covered up with cheese. (never thought I'd be typing a sentence like that at the start of the day. haha)


Absolutely! I would agree with you that this is the best place to start, especially with your main melody instrument "voice"

You must be a pianist Brad?


----------



## Ray Toler

Rory said:


> If you aren't already aware of them, you might want to check out Chris Watson's Soniccouture libraries:
> 
> Haunted Spaces: http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/28-rare-and-experimental/g60-haunted-spaces/
> 
> Geosonics: http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/28-rare-and-experimental/g44-geosonics/



You are *not* helping me with my commitment to restraint, Rory.

Oh, who am I kidding? I never made that commitment.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Reading all your comments makes me already curious how your music will sound like



Hi Manuel,

I am not in a hurry to share my work as I am still learning and at the bottom of many mountains. Perhaps I will try something for VI Control. I think there is a sharing music section. Promise to go easy on me please! I do not wish to walk the plank quite yet. I am giving myself a good chance to earn proper skill as it is needed and I am still a music student taking my studies. There are some great composers here. Criticism could be a very good thing to learn from so I would definitely welcome it. Nobody likes to be told they are wrong but if information can change performance or the way I think about how I work on music, that could be to my advantage.


----------



## Rory

Ray Toler said:


> You are *not* helping me with my commitment to restraint, Rory.
> 
> Oh, who am I kidding? I never made that commitment.



Soniccouture had its 2019 summer sale the third week of June, everything except its latest library 50% off. If there's a 2020 repeat, the price of Watson's libraries would be $80 each 

There are some good videos on YouTube about Watson's libraries, including interviews with him.

For those who don't know Watson...

Wikipedia page: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Watson_(musician)

Wikipedia on his band, _Cabaret Voltaire_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabaret_Voltaire_(band)

There's a fair bit about Watson on YouTube, including this excellent lecture on his work with Sir David Attenborough and the UK's National Gallery:

_Chris Watson: The Sound of Story _


----------



## BradHoyt

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Absolutely! I would agree with you that this is the best place to start, especially with your main melody instrument "voice"
> 
> You must be a pianist Brad?


Yes. Piano is my main instrument, and I've also played the harp guitar you see in my picture for the last 12 years. What do you consider your primary instrument?


----------



## BradHoyt

Rory said:


> Soniccouture had its 2019 summer sale the third week of June, everything except its latest library 50% off. If there's a 2020 repeat, the price of Watson's libraries would be $80 each
> 
> There are some good videos on YouTube about Watson's libraries, including interviews with him.
> 
> For those who don't know Watson...
> 
> Wikipedia page: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Watson_(musician)
> 
> Wikipedia on his band, _Cabaret Voltaire_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabaret_Voltaire_(band)
> 
> There's a fair bit about Watson on YouTube, including this excellent lecture on his work with Sir David Attenborough and the UK's National Gallery:
> 
> _Chris Watson: The Sound of Story _



If this happens, I may actually acquire the nyckelharpa library that I passed on last year...


----------



## josephspirits

Mornats said:


> I'd be interested in this too. I've been really enjoying this thread all the wonderful contributions to it.
> 
> I also own BDT and, whilst I couldn't tell you if I was doing anything like neo-classical textures with it, I'm finding it a really nice tool to write a non-in-your-face melody with. Here's an example that I did (which also includes some very nice, loose short strings from Tundra). I think it's a clarinet and strings patch. I list all of the libraries used in the description.




This is dope.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

BradHoyt said:


> Yes. Piano is my main instrument, and I've also played the harp guitar you see in my picture for the last 12 years. What do you consider your primary instrument?



I was in orchestra since the age of five and started on private lessons with my teacher when I was four years old. She has since passed away but I studied with her from the age of four until I was sixteen and played/wrote my final music conservatory exams before coming to study in Ísafjördur.

I picked up my older brother's electric guitar (Gibson SG) when I was thirteen and was really into the Swedish neo-classical guitarist Yngwie Malmsteen for a little over a year. I learned his Rising Force album and some songs from Trilogy, Odyssey and Seventh Sign note for note by ear and by using a little toy keyboard sampler - the Yamaha VSS30. Sampling each bar one at a time and playing it back an octave lower on the little keyboard which made it go at half the speed so I could hear the notes he was playing. I took my own technique as I could not see his hands and pick movements.

I was obsessed with watching his "Live in Leningrad" concert DVD over and over because all the music and tab books were incorrect and this gave me more insights into his sound. I got a little recording setup going at my parent's house when I was fourteen with a Digi001 ProTools setup that my brother bought and was no longer using. Then I learned the bass and how to program drums with a lot of detail because I started recording my own song ideas. I also learned to play some drums in the band room at school. The band teacher had me play guitar, bass and trombone as well as drums and glockenspiel, celesta, marimba, xylophone and vibes. The teacher put me to good use for whatever he needed. For each piece I would move to a different instrument usually. I also played in the orchestra and was second chair because the girl in first chair took private lessons from our school music teacher and she was his little project. We had a room with some MIDI gear and keyboards. I hung out in there sometimes between class and played around with the samplers and Cubase, which is a terrible DAW in my opinion.

My proficiency on instruments goes in this order:

1. Violin
2. Guitar
3. Multi-effects units, tape echos & guitar pedals
4. Trombone
5. Mallet percussion
6. Drums/percussion/hand drum & drum programming
7. Langspil
8. Pump Organ
9. Piano / MIDI Keyboard & Samples
10. Kalimba

Thank you for asking Brad. I imagine that Harpa Guitar sounds really amazing


----------



## FuzyDunlop

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> I picked up my older brother's electric guitar (Gibson SG) when I was thirteen and was really into the Swedish neo-classical guitarist Yngwie Malmsteen for a little over a year. I learned his Rising Force album and some songs from Trilogy, Odyssey and Seventh Sign note for note by ear and by using a little toy keyboard sampler - the Yamaha VSS30. Sampling each bar one at a time and playing it back an octave lower on the little keyboard which made it go at half the speed so I could hear the notes he was playing. I took my own technique as I could not see his hands and pick movements.



This is very off topic, but have you seen this video series from Troy Grady?


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

FuzyDunlop said:


> This is very off topic, but have you seen this video series from Troy Grady?



No I had not seen it, but then again, I have not been into Yngwie since I was fourteen years old. Interesting analysis. I am not sure Mr. Malmsteen has even considered all this. Tom Grady must be the world's biggest guitar technique nerd I have ever seen. I mean, technique is cool but I'm not sure I could devote so much of my life to it when there is much wondrous music waiting to be written.

I should have mentioned that after Yngwie, I really got into Peter Gabriel and his Secret World Live concert and all the music therein. What amazing music he releases on his Realworld label. I love the sophisticated pop music he makes. It is very timeless and cinematic with lots of emotion and great musicianship put to good use.


----------



## Rory

Hi Asta,

There's a pretty good chance that you've seen Fanny and Alexander. If not, some of your posts suggest that you should put at least the feature film version, if not the original television series, fairly high on your list of "must-watch" films


----------



## Jacob Fanto

If I were to get the Hurwitz Bundle that includes SSS, SSW, and SSB (plus harp) how much would I be able to get Chamber Strings for in the Symphonic Chamber edition with the sale?


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Rory said:


> Hi Asta,
> 
> There's a pretty good chance that you've seen Fanny and Alexander. If not, some of your posts suggest that you should put at least the feature film version, if not the original television series, fairly high on your list of "must-watch" films



Yow! Classic magical theatrical cinema. Quirky perspective through the eyes of a child. My parents have the film and TV series on VHS tape! My uncle Gunnar always put it on during Yule Holidays while my aunt Ásdís prepared the smoked lamb. Gunnar has quite a temper! He and my aunt could argue about nothing for hours and it was so funny when he got so mad. He would start stomping his feet and doing this little dance where he kicked his feet out like Rumpelstiltskin. We children would all be rolling on the floor and could not breathe from laughing so hard after having too much Brennivín. Thank you for the memories Rory!


----------



## Lode_Runner

miket said:


> Since one allows you to actually register with individual stops, and the other is more about pre-registered sounds, I think it's worth having both if you want to get as detailed as possible in your organ writing.


Thanks miket. My impression is that Symphonic has a bigger sound overall (bigger organ in a smaller space) and can be a lot less resource intensive for those times when you want to pull out all the stops due to having sampled combinations of stops rather than individual. Union Chapel on the other hand would be better for more room and control over stops - better for traditional classical use. I've decided to buy Symphonic Organ as I think it will complement Union Chapel. Downloading now and feeling very excited.


----------



## Michel Simons

Rex282 said:


> this thread has veered so far off topic it's making me hungry....



There sure is a lot of talk about cheese this weekend on VI-C.



BradHoyt said:


> If this happens, I may actually acquire the nyckelharpa library that I passed on last year...



Have you seen this?



Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> I should have mentioned that after Yngwie, I really got into Peter Gabriel and his Secret World Live concert and all the music therein. What amazing music he releases on his Realworld label. I love the sophisticated pop music he makes. It is very timeless and cinematic with lots of emotion and great musicianship put to good use.



Thank goodness your taste in music has evolved.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> I imagine that Harpa Guitar sounds really amazing



You hear it and even get it as a sample library here : https://soundiron.com/collections/strings/products/brad-hoyts-harp-guitar


----------



## Rex282

Jacob Fanto said:


> If I were to get the Hurwitz Bundle that includes SSS, SSW, and SSB (plus harp) how much would I be able to get Chamber Strings for in the Symphonic Chamber edition with the sale?


 from what i calculated there are two ways to get this about the same price.

SSO Chamber=SCS-SSB-SSW=$1014
JH pro=SSS-SSB-SSW-Harp=$988(I think?)
JH essentials=SSS-Harp=$379
SCS=$419

So to get SSS-SSB-SSW-SCS-Harp in whatever combination you want=about $1400


----------



## Delboy

JHPro ordered just now as they have now included Masse in the same bundle .. no brainer now I guess.
Thanks to those for the recommendations about Chamber Strings


----------



## Delboy

Symphony Complete is now down to £295 for us from £400 for the Piano and Percussion ... hopefully cheaper from Monday otherwise Edu would be better in which case can get that later as required.


----------



## wetalkofdreams

Delboy said:


> JHPro ordered just now as they have now included Masse in the same bundle .. no brainer now I guess.
> Thanks to those for the recommendations about Chamber Strings



Now that they've included Masse, this is going to be seriously hard to resist


----------



## Ivamusic

wayne_rowley said:


> No no no no no! No more please, not right now. I just bought BBCSO Core.


Hey mate are you glad you got core? I’m so close to buying it but also want British drama pretty bad


----------



## wayne_rowley

Ivamusic said:


> Hey mate are you glad you got core? I’m so close to buying it but also want British drama pretty bad



Yes, it sounds great, though I haven’t produced a full track yet, mainly experimenting with the sounds and modifying Christian‘s Logic template to suite me better.

Its a lovely cohesive orchestra that will, I suspect suite more classical styles rather than epic (classical, John Williams etc.). I also have Albions for ’epic’ and Cinesamples for the ‘Hollywood’ sound.

But a full orchestra for the price of an Albion is very hard to resist!


----------



## zadillo

wayne_rowley said:


> Yes, it sounds great, though I haven’t produced a full track yet, mainly experimenting with the sounds and modifying Christian‘s Logic template to suite me better.
> 
> Its a lovely cohesive orchestra that will, I suspect suite more classical styles rather than epic (classical, John Williams etc.). I also have Albions for ’epic’ and Cinesamples for the ‘Hollywood’ sound.
> 
> But a full orchestra for the price of an Albion is very hard to resist!



Do you feel like you’re missing much from the BBCSOPro version?


----------



## GingerMaestro

Would someone who currently has access to the Spitfire sale be able to confirm if Spitfire Chamber Strings is in the Sale and how much it is listed for. I think I may finally bite the bullet and pick this up, Thank you in anticipation..


----------



## zadillo

GingerMaestro said:


> Would someone who currently has access to the Spitfire sale be able to confirm if Spitfire Chamber Strings is in the Sale and how much it is listed for. I think I may finally bite the bullet and pick this up, Thank you in anticipation..



$419 (original price $699)


----------



## StillLife

zadillo said:


> $419 (original price $699)


Or for less if you own SSB and SSW, as there is a bundle.


----------



## Marsen

My shopping list get's longer and longer. Things are going out of control. And there also is the Cinesamples sale...can someone stop me please?


----------



## make_j

Jacob Fanto said:


> If I were to get the Hurwitz Bundle that includes SSS, SSW, and SSB (plus harp) how much would I be able to get Chamber Strings for in the Symphonic Chamber edition with the sale?



SSO chamber edition has discount percentage of 49% during the sale, the same 49% is valid for the cases where only SCS is the missing component.


----------



## RogiervG

Marsen said:


> My shopping list get's longer and longer. Things are going out of control. And there also is the Cinesamples sale...can someone stop me please?


Just do it


----------



## wayne_rowley

zadillo said:


> Do you feel like you’re missing much from the BBCSOPro version?



One or two additional mics would be nice.


----------



## Ray Toler

Not trying to enable anyone, but if you're on the fence about the quality of the JH Pro bundle deal, I found this interesting. For reference, I don't own any of the libraries listed below (yet). These are the sale prices showing for me:

Symphony Complete: $1399 (from $1999)
SSS, SSW, SSB, Masse, Harp, Orchestral Grand Piano (OGP), Joby Burgess Percussion (JBP)

Alternatively, using the JH Pro Bundle as the base, you could roll your own bundles:

Option A: $1166
JH Pro Bundle: $898 (SSS, SSW, SSB, Masse, Harp)
OGP: $29 (from $49)
JBP: $239 (from $399)

Option B: $1311
JH Pro Bundle: $898 (SSS, SW, SSB, Masse, Harp)
OGP: $29
SSP Pro: $384 (from $549): JBP, Steel Drums, Scraped Drums, Aluphone, HG2O

Option A gives you everything in the Symphony Complete bundle, but saves you $233. If I were going that route, I'd probably then go back and complete the SSExtras bundle, which would add Cimbalom and Harpsichord, at what I'm guessing would be a steal. Those two are already great individual deals on sale at $29 and $59 respectively.

Option B gives you a *lot* of specialty percussion and is still less than the normal Symphony Complete bundle on sale.

Using the JH Pro bundle as a starting point, you can create some fantabulous bundles on your own. I suspect there may be even more additional savings if you purchase that first and then do a second purchase to complete additional bundles.


----------



## Delboy

Really interesting overview Ray but I have to wait to see the sale prices as of Monday in UKP ... may be quite a difference than your USD offer ... will use this as a plan for Monday though thks


----------



## Cheezus

I wish there was a JH-style bundle for the studio orchestra instead of the symphonic but I know I'm in the minority there lol. I already know I'm going to have to make some hard decisions on what to buy in this sale. I'm also a complete beginner with orchestral libraries so it's hard to figure out what I need.
I want to complement my BHCT with one of these options:

- Spitfire Studio Pro Collection only.
- Tundra + Solo Strings
- Tundra + another Albion (either Neo or One)
- Solo Strings + Studio Woodwinds Pro

Can't make up my mind.


----------



## korgscrew2000

Cheezus said:


> I wish there was a JH-style bundle for the studio orchestra instead of the symphonic but I know I'm in the minority there lol. I already know I'm going to have to make some hard decisions on what to buy in this sale. I'm also a complete beginner with orchestral libraries so it's hard to figure out what I need.
> I want to complement my BHCT with one of these options:
> 
> - Spitfire Studio Pro Collection only.
> - Tundra + Solo Strings
> - Tundra + another Albion (either Neo or One)
> - Solo Strings + Studio Woodwinds Pro
> 
> Can't make up my mind.


Not much point getting tundra and neo. Both very similar. 

Depends what type of music you are doing.

If you're doing scandi style then Tundra and Olafur chamber evolutions will set you up perfectly and see you right for along time!


----------



## StillLife

Cheezus said:


> I wish there was a JH-style bundle for the studio orchestra instead of the symphonic but I know I'm in the minority there lol. I already know I'm going to have to make some hard decisions on what to buy in this sale. I'm also a complete beginner with orchestral libraries so it's hard to figure out what I need.
> I want to complement my BHCT with one of these options:
> 
> - Spitfire Studio Pro Collection only.
> - Tundra + Solo Strings
> - Tundra + another Albion (either Neo or One)
> - Solo Strings + Studio Woodwinds Pro
> 
> Can't make up my mind.


Yes I would prefer that bundle too!
What do you like in BHCT? The sound? Then the Studio Series will probably be right up your alley. The fact that it comes with combinations instead of single instruments? That's what you'll find in the Albions.
With Tundra or NEO (agree with Korgscrew, buying both seem too much of the same flavour) you gain another BHCT-library, but in a totally different style. With the studio series you gain individual instruments that complement BHCT. Maybe the Albion that fits BHCT the best would be NEO, as it seems to be a little bit drier than the rest (not sure, cause I don't have it).
The solo strings, I think, can go with anything. With Tundra: more of the ambient mics. With BHCT / Studio: more of the close mics.

From the studio series I only have the Studio Strings pro, but I like them a lot. Here's a tune I posted in another thread that contains Solo Strings (Cello, Viola, Virtuoso Violin), Studio Strings (Viola 3B, Violins 4A and 3b, Double Bass 4), as well as the Horns from BHCT and a bit of the Eric Whitacre Choir. I am not a big fan of Tundra - but most here are.

Don't know if any of this was helpful...


----------



## Stringtree

The last bytes of Spitfire Symphonic Strings are coming in. Never, ever, did I think I could afford this. But bundled with the Spitfire Harp, here it is. $379. 

The Justin Hurwitz deals are insanely generous. Thanks, C&P. Though I couldn't do the big one I got the small one, and that's got me over the moon. I will learn so much from this. 

Spitfire have shown they've got something for everybody. That's where it's at for me. The newest initiatives, I passed on to friends who could make use of them. This SSS deal with a harp as an anchor? 

This is mine. It matches my original Albion, my Loegria, my Iceni perfectly. Today, I am *very excited. *

Greg


----------



## Cheezus

korgscrew2000 said:


> Not much point getting tundra and neo. Both very similar.
> 
> Depends what type of music you are doing.
> 
> If you're doing scandi style then Tundra and Olafur chamber evolutions will set you up perfectly and see you right for along time!



I actually don't know what scandi style is but I do know I like the sound from the stuff I've heard from Tundra and I'd love to add that quieter dimension to my palette. The reason I've considered Neo is that it's apparently "drier" as StillLife said.

I'll look into the Olafur and see if it's something I might be interested in because I see it mentioned here A LOT.



StillLife said:


> Yes I would prefer that bundle too!
> What do you like in BHCT? The sound? Then the Studio Series will probably be right up your alley. The fact that it comes with combinations instead of single instruments? That's what you'll find in the Albions.
> With Tundra or NEO (agree with Korgscrew, buying both seem too much of the same flavour) you gain another BHCT-library, but in a totally different style. With the studio series you gain individual instruments that complement BHCT. Maybe the Albion that fits BHCT the best would be NEO, as it seems to be a little bit drier than the rest (not sure, cause I don't have it).
> The solo strings, I think, can go with anything. With Tundra: more of the ambient mics. With BHCT / Studio: more of the close mics.
> 
> From the studio series I only have the Studio Strings pro, but I like them a lot. Here's a tune I posted in another thread that contains Solo Strings (Cello, Viola, Virtuoso Violin), Studio Strings (Viola 3B, Violins 4A and 3b, Double Bass 4), as well as the Horns from BHCT and a bit of the Eric Whitacre Choir. I am not a big fan of Tundra - but most here are.
> 
> Don't know if any of this was helpful...



In BHCT I love the character and detail of the instruments and having the ability to switch mic positions for different sound. I don't like huge overblown orchestral stuff so the closeness is a huge plus. If my goal is just to fill in the holes of what I wish BHCT had, I'd probably just get the Solo Strings, Studio Woodwinds Pro and Brass Pro. But there's no bundle with just those three.

The Studio bundle seems like the best bang for buck but the big problem for me is that there's no solo strings in that package from what I can see and I plan on this being my last sample library purchase for a while so hence the indecision...

Nice track btw.


----------



## StillLife

Cheezus said:


> I actually don't know what scandi style is but I do know I like the sound from the stuff I've heard from Tundra and I'd love to add that quieter dimension to my palette. The reason I've considered Neo is that it's apparently "drier" as StillLife said.
> 
> I'll look into the Olafur and see if it's something I might be interested in because I see it mentioned here A LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> In BHCT I love the character and detail of the instruments and having the ability to switch mic positions for different sound. I don't like huge overblown orchestral stuff so the closeness is a huge plus. If my goal is just to fill in the holes of what I wish BHCT had, I'd probably just get the Solo Strings, Studio Woodwinds Pro and Brass Pro. But there's no bundle with just those three.
> 
> The Studio bundle seems like the best bang for buck but the big problem for me is that there's no solo strings in that package from what I can see and I plan on this being my last sample library purchase for a while so hence the indecision...
> 
> Nice track btw.


Thanks. 
Yes, hard to make those decicions. I guess the regular price for the Studio Orchestra pro is 999 euro, so with the sale that would be 699. Buying the Winds, Brass and Solo strings together amounts to 718 euro - not that much of a price difference. However: then you won't have the Studio Strings... 

Studio Strings pro does not contain solo strings, but it can focus on a particular player in a small (divisi) section, by utilizing the 2nd close mic. Hardly as versatile as the regular Solo Strings, but soundwise pretty neat. Have you watched Cory Pelizzari's walkthrough on the Pro version of the strings? He lets you hear it. Beware: that walkthrough sold the library to me.

You seem to like the same kind of orchestral stuff as I do, so it might be informative to you that I also fell for the pretty demo's of Tundra, but in practice have found little use for it in my music. It is quiet indeed, and very very lovely sounding on its own, but it is also grand (big orchestra), and too ambient for me. Of its parts I only use the Vral Grid sometimes. But maybe I should dive into it more (I keep saying to myself). Then again: you can play pretty quiet with the other libraries too.


----------



## Marsen

I just wished, the JH Pro Bundle came with Chamber Strings instead of Symphony. I´m not a fan of this giant orchestra "bigger than life" sound.
I prefer divisi over massive players.

Now, I´m in a dilemma. But that´s what it is. Life is no Ponyhof (as we say in Germany) lol.

My shopping list first place is with no doubt the Studio Orchestra Pro Woods & Brass as I own & love the Strings already (from Apex day, which was fun).
Second the Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit, which I find so amazing from the reviews I saw. This is no niche product, this is just "wow". No?

So on the third position of the list, I´m pretty unsure what to do.
Heading to JH Pro which seems to be the most value in this sale?
Or just buying the Chamber Strings, or Albion Tundra...maybe OACE which I both love.
My Template is badly missing the lower solo woodwinds section and muted brass, which I could get with SSW & SSB or Cinebrass Pro and Cinewinds Pro.
Suggestions?

I´m guessing I´m not alone in this jumble..

I should add: I do love the sound of "The Hall" so much!
Besides some other Spitfire stuff, I own Albion 1 and Spitfire Solo Strings, both recorded in the Hall and they are fantastic.


----------



## Cheezus

StillLife said:


> Thanks.
> Yes, hard to make those decicions. I guess the regular price for the Studio Orchestra pro is 999 euro, so with the sale that would be 699. Buying the Winds, Brass and Solo strings together amounts to 718 euro - not that much of a price difference. However: then you won't have the Studio Strings...
> 
> Studio Strings pro does not contain solo strings, but it can focus on a particular player in a small (divisi) section, by utilizing the 2nd close mic. Hardly as versatile as the regular Solo Strings, but soundwise pretty neat. Have you watched Cory Pelizzari's walkthrough on the Pro version of the strings? He lets you hear it. Beware: that walkthrough sold the library to me.
> 
> You seem to like the same kind of orchestral stuff as I do, so it might be informative to you that I also fell for the pretty demo's of Tundra, but in practice have found little use for it in my music. It is quiet indeed, and very very lovely sounding on its own, but it is also grand (big orchestra), and too ambient for me. Of its parts I only use the Vral Grid sometimes. But maybe I should dive into it more (I keep saying to myself). Then again: you can play pretty quiet with the other libraries too.



Interesting, I might be able to work with the close mic divisi method. I'm gonna check out that video now.

As for Tunda, there is a risk that it will become an expensive toy that takes up space on my SSD...


----------



## Ivamusic

Can anyone post a link of the spitfire solo strings discount please I can’t wait another 24hrs to see it


----------



## Rex282

Ivamusic said:


> Can anyone post a link of the spitfire solo strings discount please I can’t wait another 24hrs to see it
> [/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SPITFIRE SOLO STRINGS*
> DESIGNED TO STAND OUT
> $399 $239
> Sometimes you need the intimacy and detail of a single voice to rise above the force of an orchestra. Reach for Spitfire Solo Strings, featuring exceptional first-call London virtuosos, ideal for adding individuality and definition to your scores and production. Solo Strings is designed to stand out, but also to fit in: this entirely new library sits perfectly alongside the Spitfire orchestral ranges, utilising the same location, peerless signal chain, mic positions and range


----------



## Greeno

so what are the biggest discounts/offers on products or bundles? I don't have any of their products and am interested to see what comes up. given that we are in hard times, would hope that the discounts are more than usual


----------



## StillLife

Cheezus said:


> Interesting, I might be able to work with the close mic divisi method. I'm gonna check out that video now.
> 
> As for Tunda, there is a risk that it will become an expensive toy that takes up space on my SSD...


I just learned that the total performance patches (Violin Virtuoso and Cello) are also available as individual libraries. Could be useful if these are the patches you would buy Solo Strings for - I wouldn't want to be without the rest of the package, though.


----------



## Rex282

Greeno said:


> so what are the biggest discounts/offers on products or bundles? I don't have any of their products and am interested to see what comes up. given that we are in hard times, would hope that the discounts are more than usual


40-65%


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Lode_Runner said:


> You hear it and even get it as a sample library here : https://soundiron.com/collections/strings/products/brad-hoyts-harp-guitar



Hi Lode Runner,

Wow! I had no idea that Brad had his own sample instrument. What a privilege to have him here in this community. I am finding this place to be a treasure chest of resources and really appreciate all of the generous people who have not been afraid to share their opinions and knowledge with me.


----------



## CatOrchestra

Rex282 said:


> 40-65%


Which products are at 50-60 besides bundles?


----------



## wetalkofdreams

CatOrchestra said:


> Which products are at 50-60 besides bundles?



All individual libraries are at 40% off except those which have been released recently (Stratus, BBC SO, Neo) - those ones are back at their intro pricings.


----------



## easyrider

CatOrchestra said:


> Which products are at 50-60 besides bundles?



Not long now


----------



## Luka

One more day to go! I’m so excited!


----------



## RogiervG

wetalkofdreams said:


> All individual libraries are at 40% off except those which have been released recently (Stratus, BBC SO, Neo) - those ones are back at their intro pricings.



[removed my comment text]


----------



## GingerMaestro

Does anyone happen to know what time this will launch ? In the US here, so wondering if I could buy and start downloading before I go to bed !


----------



## StillLife

RogiervG said:


> that would be lame, since BBC SO is 6 Months old already. And they promised, back then, to have them in the future sales, with the same discounts as the others.


BBC has just been restyled to pro, core, discover, with new features. Its even on intro price.


----------



## Ivamusic

GingerMaestro said:


> Does anyone happen to know what time this will launch ? In the US here, so wondering if I could buy and start downloading before I go to bed !


9am London time


----------



## Luka

GingerMaestro said:


> Does anyone happen to know what time this will launch ? In the US here, so wondering if I could buy and start downloading before I go to bed !



3am in the US (New York)… A little too late haha
But midnight if you're in California!


----------



## RogiervG

StillLife said:


> BBC has just been restyled to pro, core, discover, with new features. Its even on intro price.



[removed my comment text]


----------



## StillLife

RogiervG said:


> doesn't matter.. sale is sale.. the intro price is to lure people into buying it (because of the spinoffs).
> However, this spring sale is a different one, and should have the regular discount they have with allmost all of the products. It's not new you know. And they promised it. (the product will be part of the upcoming and future sales)


That's one way to look at it. The other way: you can get Discover for free, and doing that knocks 50 euro's off of the price of Core and Pro. That's BBC core at 300 euro's. Or wait for the next sale, in which it will be 30 euro's cheaper (at 40% off).


----------



## RogiervG

StillLife said:


> That's one way to look at it. The other way: you can get Discover for free, and doing that knocks 50 euro's off of the price of Core and Pro. That's BBC core at 300 euro's. Or wait for the next sale, in which it will be 30 euro's cheaper (at 40% off).



[removed my comment text]


----------



## easyrider

RogiervG said:


> i'm not talking about core.. i am talking about pro.
> at 700 it's 30 percent discounted (including the 50 bucks people get because of discover, because it's not worth 50 buck, hence the discount you get), not 40%.
> 40 percent discount would bring it down to: 600 bucks, quite a difference if you ask me. (100 bucks difference) It's the principle behind it.
> But tomorrow we'll see, if they keep their promise or not.



People who have access to the sale already say the pro is at intro pricing in the spring sale..


----------



## kgdrum

RogiervG said:


> doesn't matter.. sale is sale.. the intro price is to lure people into buying it (because of the spinoffs).
> However, this spring sale is a different one, and should have the regular discount they have with allmost all of the products. It's not new you know. And they promised it. (the product will be part of the upcoming and future sales)



Most developers do not apply a full or any kind of discount on recently released products.
IMO rolling back to introduction pricing as well as discounting $50 further for users who have the free Discovery edition is very generous on Spitfires part.
I am by no means a Spitfire fanboy or apologist but this sense of entitlement being displayed is IMO uncalled for and please correct me if I missed it but I don’t recall Spitfire ever saying everything will be reduced in price using any particular discount formula.


----------



## dzilizzi

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Hi Manuel,
> 
> I am not in a hurry to share my work as I am still learning and at the bottom of many mountains. Perhaps I will try something for VI Control. I think there is a sharing music section. Promise to go easy on me please! I do not wish to walk the plank quite yet. I am giving myself a good chance to earn proper skill as it is needed and I am still a music student taking my studies. There are some great composers here. Criticism could be a very good thing to learn from so I would definitely welcome it. Nobody likes to be told they are wrong but if information can change performance or the way I think about how I work on music, that could be to my advantage.


I shared one of my first attempts. Everyone was very nice and helpful with their criticism here. It was actually very useful.


----------



## styledelk

The intro price is a sale. This is silly talk.


----------



## Levon

BBC SO has been out for less than a year so there was zero chance of it being discounted by 40%. I would expect it’ll be 2021 before you see a 40% discount.


----------



## yiph2

Also, I bet if it had a sale, people would be like "It's unfair for people who bought it at release"...


----------



## dzilizzi

Rory said:


> Soniccouture had its 2019 summer sale the third week of June, everything except its latest library 50% off. If there's a 2020 repeat, the price of Watson's libraries would be $80 each
> 
> There are some good videos on YouTube about Watson's libraries, including interviews with him.
> 
> For those who don't know Watson...
> 
> Wikipedia page: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Watson_(musician)
> 
> Wikipedia on his band, _Cabaret Voltaire_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabaret_Voltaire_(band)
> 
> There's a fair bit about Watson on YouTube, including this excellent lecture on his work with Sir David Attenborough and the UK's National Gallery:
> 
> _Chris Watson: The Sound of Story _



I really wanted Geosonics, but ended up getting Haunted Spaces first in the big NI sale they had. I then got Geosonics when th hey did the half off sale. I find I use Haunted Spaces much more often. It's more usable sounds, at least for me. And there are a lot of great preset packs for it. With Geosonics, I find I have to mess with the presets or they are just white noise and mostly sound alike to me.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

RogiervG said:


> But tomorrow we'll see, if they keep their promise or not.


Can you please share the promise you're referring to?


----------



## Rory

dzilizzi said:


> I really wanted Geosonics, but ended up getting Haunted Spaces first in the big NI sale they had. I then got Geosonics when th hey did the half off sale. I find I use Haunted Spaces much more often. It's more usable sounds, at least for me. And there are a lot of great preset packs for it. With Geosonics, I find I have to mess with the presets or they are just white noise and mostly sound alike to me.



Thanks. I have a very high regard for Chris Watson, but don’t have either of these libraries. I plan to get one or both of them if Soniccouture has a sale next month, and will keep your comments in mind.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

dzilizzi said:


> I shared one of my first attempts. Everyone was very nice and helpful with their criticism here. It was actually very useful.


Right now, I only have one full library that I can write anything with that sounds reasonably complete - OACE. I am still acquiring my first few libraries. Once I have a more complete set of tools and have had a bit of time to experiment, I think I will be more confident to share and ready for some feedback. I appreciate your encouragement. That is very nice.


----------



## dzilizzi

RogiervG said:


> that would be lame, since BBC SO is 6 Months old already. And they promised, back then, to have them in the future sales, with the same discounts as the others.


Generally, they aren't on the wishlist sales for a year after they come out. I wasn't expecting BBCSO to be 40% until this Xmas sale.


----------



## RogiervG

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Can you please share the promise you're referring to?


i wish i could find it.. it was somewhere during the launch period it was brought up by SF.
either on their FAQ, or here, or even in my emails...

But i AM 100% sure it was mentioned nonetheless.

anyway..
even though i cannot find the text at this time, doesn't mean it's not true...

let's continue like i didn't even interrupted the thread... shall we? Pointless discussion, SF does it's thing nonetheless. And sure 30% is still a big chunk..


----------



## jbuhler

korgscrew2000 said:


> Not much point getting tundra and neo. Both very similar.


I disagree with this completely. They each have distinct emphases. Neo is more versatile and a better all around-ensemble library than is Tundra (it great for doing quick theater or salon-style orchestral arrangements) but it also has fewer of the Scandi articulations. Personally I also find the non-orchestral bits (steam band, etc.) of Neo more useful than those of Tundra. Tundra is a much larger ensemble. Neo definitely fits into the SF scandi set of libraries and pairs especially well with OACE but it is also a decent chamber or divisi complement to Albion One.


----------



## StillLife

dzilizzi said:


> I really wanted Geosonics, but ended up getting Haunted Spaces first in the big NI sale they had. I then got Geosonics when th hey did the half off sale. I find I use Haunted Spaces much more often. It's more usable sounds, at least for me. And there are a lot of great preset packs for it. With Geosonics, I find I have to mess with the presets or they are just white noise and mostly sound alike to me.


Yes, I like Haunted Spaces very much. Doubted about Geosonics, but glad I did not get it. Soniccouture as a whole: super developer!


----------



## dzilizzi

StillLife said:


> Yes, I like Haunted Spaces very much. Doubted about Geosonics, but glad I did not get it. Soniccouture as a whole: super developer!


Well, I don't mean to say it is bad, just if you are deciding between the two, Haunted Spaces was more useful for me. I think Geosonics has some good individual sounds. But the presets all seem to mix a sound and a noise, if that makes sense. They both can be good if you like to play around with the sounds. I'm just not that good at messing with these things and usually end up with nothing usable. Also why I buy very few synths.


----------



## dzilizzi

I think I will have to save for next Xmas's wishlist, as BBCSO and Neo should both be in the sale. 

Trying to decide if I should get SStO pro upgrade for $215 or get Cinebrass Pro upgrade for $199. Or not get anything and just play with what I already have.


----------



## easyrider

dzilizzi said:


> I think I will have to save for next Xmas's wishlist, as BBCSO and Neo should both be in the sale.
> 
> Trying to decide if I should get SStO pro upgrade for $215 or get Cinebrass Pro upgrade for $199. Or not get anything and just play with what I already have.



is that the pro upgrade price after owning all SStO?


----------



## Luka

dzilizzi said:


> SStO



What does it stand for?


----------



## wetalkofdreams

Luka said:


> What does it stand for?



(Spitfire) Studio Orchestra


----------



## StillLife

Luka said:


> What does it stand for?


Spitfire Studio Orchestra (consisting of the Studio Strings, Studio Brass and Studio Woodwinds; all much drier than the libraries that form SSO - Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra).


----------



## dzilizzi

easyrider said:


> is that the pro upgrade price after owning all SStO?


I have Strings pro, but the others are the nonpro versions. So basically the price to upgrade Woods and Brass to pro version.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

jbuhler said:


> I disagree with this completely. They each have distinct emphases. Neo is more versatile and a better all around-ensemble library than is Tundra (it great for doing quick theater or salon-style orchestral arrangements) but it also has fewer of the Scandi articulations. Personally I also find the non-orchestral bits (steam band, etc.) of Neo more useful than those of Tundra. Tundra is a much larger ensemble. Neo definitely fits into the SF scandi set of libraries and pairs especially well with OACE but it is also a decent chamber or divisi complement to Albion One.


Could you go into more detail about how the Stephenson's Steam Band section of Neo and Tundra differ, what each one focuses on sonically and where you feel the strengths and weakness are with each?

It was my impression from the Walk through videos that Tundra and Neo are very different, not only in the orchestra and style of articulations but even in the Steam Band section.

The Tundra Steam Band section is more geared in the direction of ambient textures and pads but also more organic and the Neo Steam Band section is more synthy with blockbuster film style sounds better suited to media composers and would be perfect for anyone working on a Hollywood sci-fi film or electronic and EDM music. The Neo Steam Band content was made using synths and modular synths both on their own and warping the orchestral samples.

The Tundra Steam Band seems to be made using only the Tundra string samples and bellows, no brass or winds, just strings? Also, no modular synth. Instead they used purely outboard effects units like the Fractal Audio Axe-Fx, Roland Space Echoes, guitar effects pedals and other studio rack units for processing, warping, distortion and texture. Then combining those samples within the eDNA engine as well. The overall vibe I felt from the Tundra Steam Band was that the sounds were really great for ambient music and drifting drone music.

In summary, it sounds like the Neo Steam band was inspired by films like Blade Runner 2049, Tron Legacy, Oblivion and artists like Daft Punk and the EDM genre. Tundra Steam Band sounds like it was inspired by Sigur Rós, Brian Eno, Daniel Lanois and the entire ambient music genre.


Of course, I do not own either of these libraries yet so I could be wrong but those were my impressions.

I know the Neo Segla Textures are the brass and strings samples combined in the eDNA processor. Tundra does not have anything like that from what I can tell.


Last but not least, what do these terms refer to specifically and what do they have to do with music?

1. Albion
2. Tundra
3. Brunel
4. Stephenson
5. Vral
6. Segla
7. Darwin
8. Iceni
9. Uist


----------



## korgscrew2000

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Last but not least, what do these terms refer to specifically and what do they have to do with music?
> 
> 1. Albion
> 2. Tundra
> 3. Brunel
> 4. Stephenson
> 5. Vral
> 6. Segla
> 7. Darwin
> 8. Iceni
> 9. Uist



Nothing really to do with music. 

1. Albion - Another name for great Britain 
2. Tundra - Finnish for empty space
3. Brunel - isambard kingdom Brunel an English engineer 
4. Stephenson - George Stephenson an English engineer 
5. Vral - no idea
6. Segla - Mountain in Norway 
7. Darwin - Charles Darwin
8. Iceni - British tribe
9. Uist - Scottish Islands


----------



## Marsen

dzilizzi said:


> I think I will have to save for next Xmas's wishlist, as BBCSO and Neo should both be in the sale.
> 
> Trying to decide if I should get SStO pro upgrade for $215 or get Cinebrass Pro upgrade for $199. Or not get anything and just play with what I already have.



I couldn't resist, and just bought Cinebrass Pro. 
I already own Core & Sonore and badly missed the muted sections.

First impression is real good. But it's not comparable with SStO Brass. In the bundle with Cinewinds Pro, it's even cheaper.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Hi Lode Runner,
> 
> Wow! I had no idea that Brad had his own sample instrument. What a privilege to have him here in this community. I am finding this place to be a treasure chest of resources and really appreciate all of the generous people who have not been afraid to share their opinions and knowledge with me.


It is a great place to learn, that's very true. There's a lot of very knowledgable people around here (and a few dreamers like myself who need to learn). Even Hans Zimmer shows up around here from time to time. One pitfall to watch out for is that this community can cost you a lot of money - the enthusiasm for sample libraries around here is very infectious.


----------



## Luka

Marsen said:


> the muted sections.



It just made me think… Does Spitfire have muted brass in one of their libraries?


----------



## jbuhler

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Could you go into more detail about how the Stephenson's Steam Band section of Neo and Tundra differ, what each one focuses on sonically and where you feel the strengths and weakness are with each?
> 
> It was my impression from the Walk through videos that Tundra and Neo are very different, not only in the orchestra and style of articulations but even in the Steam Band section.
> 
> The Tundra Steam Band section is more geared in the direction of ambient textures and pads but also more organic and the Neo Steam Band section is more synthy with blockbuster film style sounds better suited to media composers and would be perfect for anyone working on a Hollywood sci-fi film or electronic and EDM music. The Neo Steam Band content was made using synths and modular synths both on their own and warping the orchestral samples.
> 
> The Tundra Steam Band seems to be made using only the Tundra string samples and bellows, no brass or winds, just strings? Also, no modular synth. Instead they used purely outboard effects units like the Fractal Audio Axe-Fx, Roland Space Echoes, guitar effects pedals and other studio rack units for processing, warping, distortion and texture. Then combining those samples within the eDNA engine as well. The overall vibe I felt from the Tundra Steam Band was that the sounds were really great for ambient music and drifting drone music.
> 
> In summary, it sounds like the Neo Steam band was inspired by films like Blade Runner 2049, Tron Legacy, Oblivion and artists like Daft Punk and the EDM genre. Tundra Steam Band sounds like it was inspired by Sigur Rós, Brian Eno, Daniel Lanois and the entire ambient music genre.
> 
> 
> Of course, I do not own either of these libraries yet so I could be wrong but those were my impressions.
> 
> I know the Neo Segla Textures are the brass and strings samples combined in the eDNA processor. Tundra does not have anything like that from what I can tell.
> 
> 
> Last but not least, what do these terms refer to specifically and what do they have to do with music?
> 
> 1. Albion
> 2. Tundra
> 3. Brunel
> 4. Stephenson
> 5. Vral
> 6. Segla
> 7. Darwin
> 8. Iceni
> 9. Uist


The steamband stuff, Brunel loops, etc. varies a lot from Albion to Albion, and I still find It hard to get my head around EDNA. Some of the steamband materials of Neo fit the profile you mention but not all of then and what they call Segla here would have been part of steamband in other Albions.

I really like the presets in the Segla stuff and it’s one way of morphing the patches to create longs similar to some of the grid articulations from OACE. I’ve found the Vral grid hard to use in Tundra, hard to control, requiring tweaking of almost every patch that goes into it in order to get the notes to balance properly with one another. Or I just don’t understand how it’s supposed to work. The walkthrough isn’t especially helpful.

Same with EDNA, which I think I’ve watched everything available on it, including the EDNA instrument itself and still find it hard to do anything than use the presets with only very minor alterations.


----------



## dzilizzi

Marsen said:


> I couldn't resist, and just bought Cinebrass Pro.
> I already own Core & Sonore and badly missed the muted sections.
> 
> First impression is real good. But it's not comparable with SStO Brass. In the bundle with Cinewinds Pro, it's even cheaper.


Is SStO Brass better? I always heard CineBrass was this great thing. I got the NI bundle with the base brass and Sonore, and thought maybe I should get the rest. Thanks


----------



## jbuhler

Luka said:


> It just made me think… Does Spitfire have muted brass in one of their libraries?


Symphonic and Studio Brass both have limited muted brass.


----------



## Rory

korgscrew2000 said:


> 2. Tundra - Finnish for empty space
> 
> 4. Stephenson - George Stephenson an English engineer



Tundra comes from Russian via an aboriginal Sámi language and describes a specific kind of geography that exists in all countries that have Arctic territory. For example, ask any Canadian school kid what tundra is and he/she should be able to tell you. Wikipedia has an article on the word.

George Stephenson pioneered the whole idea of railways, which at the time were powered by steam, hence Steam Band.


----------



## Chungus

Been wondering something about the Justin Hurwitz packages.

"*Exclusively available until 31st May 2020 as part of our Spring Sale.*"

Anyone know if this is to mean it's only available at the 60% discount during the sale, or if it means this is the only time these packages will be available, _period? _


----------



## Craig Duke

Luka said:


> It just made me think… Does Spitfire have muted brass in one of their libraries?


Yes. For example, Trumpet. Similar for Solo 1, Solo 2, and a2 trumpet instruments.

Trumpets a2 - Fall Muted
Trumpets a2 - FX Swell Muted
Trumpets a2 - Long Extended Muted
Trumpets a2 - Long Flutter Muted
Trumpets a2 - Long Muted
Trumpets a2 - Long Sfz Muted
Trumpets a2 - Rip Muted
Trumpets a2 - Short Staccatissimo Extended Muted


----------



## dzilizzi

Chungus said:


> Been wondering something about the Justin Hurwitz packages.
> 
> "*Exclusively available until 31st May 2020 as part of our Spring Sale.*"
> 
> Anyone know if this is to mean it's only available at the 60% discount during the sale, or if it means this is the only time these packages will be available, _period? _


Most likely period. They've done similar type bundles at every sale that are usually a much better deal than anything else. But they are one time bundles.


----------



## Rex282

dzilizzi said:


> Most likely period. They've done similar type bundles at every sale that are usually a much better deal than anything else. But they are one time bundles.


If only SCS had a bundle like that!!!! What they hey ....I’m going to get it anyways, BF is a long way off


----------



## BezO

JH Pro has me wishing I needed the hall sound. Great price! I know I'm going to regret passing, but Studio Orchestra Pro is doing fine for me for the moment. This may be the 1st SF sale I pass on since I discovered them.

I'll be experimenting with a bigger sound at some point, so SSO, HZ Strings & Percussion and SCS Pro will come at some point. I'd actually grab SCS Pro now if it were bundled.


----------



## jbuhler

Chungus said:


> Been wondering something about the Justin Hurwitz packages.
> 
> "*Exclusively available until 31st May 2020 as part of our Spring Sale.*"
> 
> Anyone know if this is to mean it's only available at the 60% discount during the sale, or if it means this is the only time these packages will be available, _period? _


I think it means the packages are going away. SF often has special bundles during their sales and this one is just branded.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

The sale isn't limited to a certain number of copies sold, or "flash deal" type sales, where a certain product is only discounted for a few hours or just one day, is it? Everything that is going on sale will be at that price until the end of the month, correct?


----------



## robgb

Luka said:


> It just made me think… Does Spitfire have muted brass in one of their libraries?


If you want muted brass, pick up @d.healey's SORDINA and add it to any brass track. More mutes than you can throw a stick at.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Something to consider when you are spending lots of your hard earned money on Spitfire Audio libraries this spring:






Spitfire Audio — Supporting Musicians


Since 2007



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Geoff Grace

Rory said:


> Tundra comes from Russian via an aboriginal Sámi language and describes a specific kind of geography that exists in all countries that have Arctic territory. For example, ask any Canadian school kid what tundra is and he/she should be able to tell you. Wikipedia has an article on the word.


Ask any American football fan about tundra, and (s)he will say that it describes the football field of the Green Bay Packers. In that scenario, it's usually accompanied by the word "frozen," as in the following sentence, "They'll have to face the Packers in the playoffs on the frozen tundra of Lambeau Field."

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Rory

Geoff Grace said:


> Ask any American football fan about tundra, and (s)he will say that it describes the football field of the Green Bay Packers. In that scenario, it's usually accompanied by the word, "frozen."
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



Which goes to show that the average American football fan, even south of Alaska, at least sort of knows what the word Tundra means


----------



## artomatic

Does anyone still use their ALBION III ICENI? Or have you replaced or opted for more current, similar library?


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Lode_Runner said:


> It is a great place to learn, that's very true. There's a lot of very knowledgable people around here (and a few dreamers like myself who need to learn). Even Hans Zimmer shows up around here from time to time. One pitfall to watch out for is that this community can cost you a lot of money - the enthusiasm for sample libraries around here is very infectious.


I will be okay. I am a student on a fixed budget and I only buy what I truly need and focus my attention on need vs want. I am very practical which contradicts the ways that most young women are.

It would be fun to ask Hans Zimmer a question or two, for sure! When does he usually show up or is he very unpredictable?


----------



## RogiervG

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> I will be okay. I am a student on a fixed budget and I only buy what I truly need and focus my attention on need vs want. I am very practical which contradicts the ways that most young women are.
> 
> It would be fun to ask Hans Zimmer a question or two, for sure! When does he usually show up or is he very unpredictable?


The latter. There are other well known composers active here. But as with Hans, unpredictable. Some might not appear here for over a year at times. Due to their schedules etc.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

*SALE PRICES ARE UP! *


----------



## Marsen

dzilizzi said:


> Is SStO Brass better? I always heard CineBrass was this great thing. I got the NI bundle with the base brass and Sonore, and thought maybe I should get the rest. Thanks



Haven't bought it yet. Have to wait till sales opens for me.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

The sale is up. Looks like a flat 40% on all individual libraries, and 30% off all bundles, except for new products, which are back at their intro price, and the Justin Hurwitz bundles, which are already 60% off, so no additional discount for them.

So you can pick up SSO (SSS + SSB + SSW + Masse) and Harp for $898 with the JH bundle, then add JB Percussion and Orchestral Grand Piano for $1166. That is the Symphony Complete bundle for $233 less than even that bundle's current sale price ($1399).

That's an amazing deal! And you can add SCS for $419 too, giving you the Symphony Complete bundle and SCS for $1585.


----------



## ridgero

The SSO + Harp deal is great


----------



## Luka

If you buy something. And then later on, want to buy another bundle, does the website take into consideration what you bought in the past? Therefore reducing the price because you already own some of the libraries in the bundle?


----------



## Fry777

Luka said:


> If you buy something. And then later on, want to buy another bundle, does the website take into consideration what you bought in the past? Therefore reducing the price because you already own some of the libraries in the bundle?



Yes, here is an explanation :
https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...710458-How-do-Collections-work-Price-example-


----------



## CatOrchestra

Hollywood Choirs Gold/Diamond vs Eric Whitacre Choir - What would you recommend if the price is similar? Or would you recommend me to begin with something cheaper like the VSL Big Bang Orchestra: Ganymede (SATB Choir)?


----------



## korgscrew2000

Luka said:


> If you buy something. And then later on, want to buy another bundle, does the website take into consideration what you bought in the past? Therefore reducing the price because you already own some of the libraries in the bundle?



Yes. But not as much discount if you buy the whole bundle at once. The Olafur collection is cheaper as a whole but if like me you just purchased one, to complete it works out more expensive.


----------



## easyrider

What happens to the prices of the core prices if you buy the SStO pro version first?


----------



## ridgero

Nothing, because the core version is included in the SStO Pro.


----------



## Luka

Well, that was a costly morning!


----------



## Yogevs

Luka said:


> Well, that was a costly morning!



Congrats - I hope you will actually use these and not just add them to your collection


----------



## Luka

Yogevs said:


> Congrats - I hope you will actually use these and not just add them to your collection


I hope so too! Haha It’s actually my first professionnal sample library that I buy… I only had cheaper options before.


----------



## Yogevs

Luka said:


> I hope so too! Haha It’s actually my first professionnal sample library that I buy… I only had cheaper options before.



What do you mean first library? You've got first librarIES! :D

I still only have Nucleus (which I consider professional I guess). Haven't bought any Spitfire libraries other than the free ones. My budget is very limited and I still haven't decided what I need and if it worth the money. And I think I can come up with pretty good results combining Nucleus and all the free stuff i've got.


----------



## easyrider

ridgero said:


> Nothing, because the core version is included in the SStO Pro.



And if I buy core first ....the price I pay for that is taken off the pro?


----------



## Luka

Yogevs said:


> What do you mean first library? You've got first librarIES! :D
> 
> I still only have Nucleus (which I consider professional I guess). Haven't bought any Spitfire libraries other than the free ones. My budget is very limited and I still haven't decided what I need and if it worth the money. And I think I can come up with pretty good results combining Nucleus and all the free stuff i've got.



You are certainly wiser than me… Maybe it was a bit silly of me to buy such libraries right now, but oh well, at least I’m super happy and I have them for life haha


----------



## CatOrchestra

Luka said:


> Well, that was a costly morning!


Now for a choir


----------



## Rex282

Luka said:


> I hope so too! Haha It’s actually my first professionnal sample library that I buy… I only had cheaper options before.


 I wish those were my first libraries.I got a lot less for a lot more.....


----------



## Luka

CatOrchestra said:


> Now for a choir


I know! It will have to wait for a while… this made me broke haha


----------



## CatOrchestra

Luka said:


> I know! It will have to wait for a while… this made me broke haha


As long it is not too economically difficult and that you enjoy the amazing stuff you got 

Do you have Kontakt full? My lack of it has made me avoided buying some stuff.


----------



## Luka

CatOrchestra said:


> As long it is not too economically difficult and that you enjoy the amazing stuff you got
> 
> Do you have Kontakt full? My lack of it has made me avoided buying some stuff.



I don’t!!! So for some of the stuff I bought, I’ll have to wait until I buy the full Kontakt (I’m waiting for the summer sale)!


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Symphonic Strings Evolutions versus Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions. Other than the number of players, it's not clear what the difference is.

If I buy SSO without also getting SCS, would the Symphonic Strings Evolutions be a better add-on?

If I buy SSO and also get SCS, and could only get one of the Evolutions, which one is a better choice?


----------



## Marsen

Luka said:


> Well, that was a costly morning!



Wow! Lol, have fun.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

easyrider said:


> And if I buy core first ....the price I pay for that is taken off the pro?


Yes.


----------



## Afanasyev

Luka said:


> Well, that was a costly morning!



Oh my, these screenshots are amongst most tempting pictures I have ever seen, haha!

Congrats, hope you'll write a lot of beautiful music with these libraries


----------



## Levon

The special SSO bundle deal keeps popping in and out of my Cart every hour! I suspect this will be happening right up until the 31st!


----------



## Seiichirou Kubo

Hans Zimmer Percussion is ready for download 
Order Confirmation from Spitfire Audio 

I completed the SSP collection.

I think it was a good deal for $ 312.


----------



## StillLife

The under 100-section holds some true gems, as far as I know. Glass & Steel, Sound Dust bundle! Highly recommended. Any other gems here that I should check out?


----------



## Mornats

easyrider said:


> And if I buy core first ....the price I pay for that is taken off the pro?


Seems so yes. Core is £199 and my upgrade to pro was £250 with a full pro price being £449. The upgrade is £150 in the sale at the moment for me.


----------



## easyrider

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Yes.





Mornats said:


> Seems so yes. Core is £199 and my upgrade to pro was £250 with a full pro price being £449. The upgrade is £150 in the sale at the moment for me.



Thanks , So my next question is ....is it cheaper to buy core first then upgrade...


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Anyone else having trouble with the Spitfire site? Some things refuse to be added to my cart... maybe its for the best


----------



## Luka

Jacob Fanto said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the Spitfire site? Some things refuse to be added to my cart... maybe its for the best



It happened to me too, but when I reload the page, it usually works.


----------



## Mornats

easyrider said:


> Thanks , So my next question is ....is it cheaper to buy core first then upgrade...


Good question! 
Core: £119
Upgrade: £150
Total: £269

Strings Pro: £269

Same price


----------



## easyrider

Mornats said:


> Good question!
> Core: £119
> Upgrade: £150
> Total: £269
> 
> Strings Pro: £269
> 
> Same price



what do you have already in core to make the upgrade £269?

i have studio strings core and pro and my upgrade to studio strings orchestra pro is £382


----------



## Mornats

easyrider said:


> what do you have already in core to make the upgrade £269?
> 
> i have studio strings core and pro and my upgrade to studio strings orchestra pro is £382



Ah sorry, these are the strings prices only. I have the strings, brass and woodwinds core (bought separately in sales). £314 is my orchestra upgrade to pro. Separately they're £366. £150 for the strings and £108 each for brass and woods.


----------



## dzilizzi

Justin L. Franks said:


> The sale is up. Looks like a flat 40% on all individual libraries, and 30% off all bundles, except for new products, which are back at their intro price, and the Justin Hurwitz bundles, which are already 60% off, so no additional discount for them.
> 
> So you can pick up SSO (SSS + SSB + SSW + Masse) and Harp for $898 with the JH bundle, then add JB Percussion and Orchestral Grand Piano for $1166. That is the Symphony Complete bundle for $233 less than even that bundle's current sale price ($1399).
> 
> That's an amazing deal! And you can add SCS for $419 too, giving you the Symphony Complete bundle and SCS for $1585.


Before you do that, just know bundle prices are always better AND they adjust for what you have. Buy th he JH bundle. Finish the transaction. Then check your prices for all the other bundles. You will save more that way.


----------



## ridgero

The downloads were preeeeeetty quick today, 330 Mbps


----------



## Luka

dzilizzi said:


> Buy th he JH bundle. Finish the transaction. Then check your prices for all the other bundles. You will save more that way.


That's exactly what I did 🙂

Edit: To be exact, 
1. I bought the JH bundle. 
2. Then I bought the Symphony complete (to get the piano and the percs) and the Symphony Orchestra Chamber edition (to get the chamber strings)
3. I bought the Percussion Professional and the Symphonic Extras.


----------



## styledelk

I may get away with nothing this time, which is to say that I already have so much.
Considering adding Albion One for $240 in a bundle.
But then there's Olafur Toolkit and the first evos for $179 each.
Orbis? Nah.
Hauschka? Probably not.
I need another string library like a hole in the head, so I better just stay away from watching SSO demos.


----------



## Levon

dzilizzi said:


> Before you do that, just know bundle prices are always better AND they adjust for what you have. Buy th he JH bundle. Finish the transaction. Then check your prices for all the other bundles. You will save more that way.





Luka said:


> That's exactly what I did 🙂
> 
> Edit: To be exact,
> 1. I bought the JH bundle.
> 2. Then I bought the Symphony complete (to get the piano and the percs) and the Symphony Orchestra Chamber edition (to get the chamber strings)
> 3. I bought the Percussion Professional and the Symphonic Extras.


How much did the Symphony Complete cost after you had purchased the JH bundle?


----------



## Luka

Levon said:


> How much did the Symphony Complete cost after you had purchased the JH bundle?


$232 USD
Which is $206.62 for Percussion
and $25.38 for Piano


----------



## kev

I'm definitely picking up OACE, and the plan was to pick up Stratus if it was 40% off. Seems like it will be a while until that happens. However, I noticed that the Olafur collection includes Stratus and is quite a significant discount. Wasn't considering the OA Toolkit or OA Evolutions until now. Are they worth the extra cost to pick up the collection? 

I have Noire and love using the particles, which makes me really interested in Stratus, even though I understand that it is what it is. Wasn't thinking about the toolkit because of Noire. And the Evolutions seem to have been overshadowed by OACE. Should I just save my cash and pick up just OACE (and use the savings to buy Slate + Ash Cycles haha) or is the collection at sale price a no brainer if I want OACE and Stratus? Thanks!


----------



## Magnet

Justin L. Franks said:


> The sale is up. Looks like a flat 40% on all individual libraries, and 30% off all bundles, except for new products, which are back at their intro price, and the Justin Hurwitz bundles, which are already 60% off, so no additional discount for them.
> 
> So you can pick up SSO (SSS + SSB + SSW + Masse) and Harp for $898 with the JH bundle, then add JB Percussion and Orchestral Grand Piano for $1166. That is the Symphony Complete bundle for $233 less than even that bundle's current sale price ($1399).
> 
> That's an amazing deal! And you can add SCS for $419 too, giving you the Symphony Complete bundle and SCS for $1585.



It's been discussed a bit already, but I want to share the specific number differences between using bundles and not using bundles for these scenarios:

JH Pro Bundle, then buying Joby Burgess Percussion and Orchestral Grand Piano afterwards separately: $898 + $239 + $29 = $1166

JH Pro Bundle, then buying the Symphony Complete bundle afterwards at https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/symphony-complete/ (which contains the same Joby Burgess Percussion and Orchestral Grand Piano): $898 + $232 = $1130

...

JH Pro Bundle, then buying Chamber Strings afterwards: $898 + $419 = $1317

JH Pro Bundle, then buying the SSO Chamber Edition bundle afterwards at https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sso-chamber-edition/ (contains Chamber Strings): $898 + $355 = $1253

The grand total for buying separately vs using the bundles is $1585 vs $1485, so for anyone planning on grabbing a bunch of stuff in this sale, be sure to save yourself some extra money by making careful use of bundles!


----------



## thomasjdev

In your opinion... If you had HZS, BBCSO Pro, SCS, and the Cinesamples bundle does the SSO series offer something additional?


----------



## jimjazzuk

Anyone using Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds with CSS and CSB? Also, any idea if educational discounts can be added to (subtracted from) any of the sale prices?


----------



## Levon

Magnet said:


> It's been discussed a bit already, but I want to share the specific number differences between using bundles and not using bundles for these scenarios:
> 
> JH Pro Bundle, then buying Joby Burgess Percussion and Orchestral Grand Piano afterwards separately: $898 + $239 + $29 = $1166
> 
> JH Pro Bundle, then buying the Symphony Complete bundle afterwards at https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/symphony-complete/ (which contains the same Joby Burgess Percussion and Orchestral Grand Piano): $898 + $232 = $1130
> 
> ...
> 
> JH Pro Bundle, then buying Chamber Strings afterwards: $898 + $419 = $1317
> 
> JH Pro Bundle, then buying the SSO Chamber Edition bundle afterwards at https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sso-chamber-edition/ (contains Chamber Strings): $898 + $355 = $1253
> 
> The grand total for buying separately vs using the bundles is $1585 vs $1485, so for anyone planning on grabbing a bunch of stuff in this sale, be sure to save yourself some extra money by making careful use of bundles!


Do they need to be separate transactions? I thought if you add both the JH Pro Bundle and Symphony Complete Bundle then the Cart automatically adjusts the Symphony Complete Bundle price?


----------



## Luka

Levon said:


> Do they need to be separate transactions? I thought if you add both the JH Pro Bundle and Symphony Complete Bundle then the Cart automatically adjusts the Symphony Complete Bundle price?



Yes, adding the Symphony Complete for example will work, but not more than one I think… because if I added the Symphony Orchestra Chamber Edition, it didn't apply the discount properly on both bundles…


----------



## RogiervG

Levon said:


> Do they need to be separate transactions? I thought if you add both the JH Pro Bundle and Symphony Complete Bundle then the Cart automatically adjusts the Symphony Complete Bundle price?


i think not.. normally the cart automatically adjust the pricing accordingly.


----------



## Luka

RogiervG said:


> i think not.. normally the cart automatically adjust the pricing accordingly.


Indeed, it's really a nice feature, but it seems adding more than two bundles does not necessarily work properly. I would advise not to add more than two bundles per order.


----------



## RogiervG

re-calculate yourself, to be sure, before checking out (as with every purchase on a webshop)


----------



## easyrider

Basically if you add the JH pro Bundle and the Symphonic Complete in the same basket you get the piano for free 

Thats it....


----------



## holywilly

The problem is, I don’t know what to get, I have 30+ of SF libraries.


----------



## RogiervG

holywilly said:


> The problem is, I don’t know what to get, I have 30+ of SF libraries.


this is your bank account speaking: enough is enough! do you hear me?


----------



## StillLife

Magnet said:


> It's been discussed a bit already, but I want to share the specific number differences between using bundles and not using bundles for these scenarios:
> 
> JH Pro Bundle, then buying Joby Burgess Percussion and Orchestral Grand Piano afterwards separately: $898 + $239 + $29 = $1166
> 
> JH Pro Bundle, then buying the Symphony Complete bundle afterwards at https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/symphony-complete/ (which contains the same Joby Burgess Percussion and Orchestral Grand Piano): $898 + $232 = $1130
> 
> ...
> 
> JH Pro Bundle, then buying Chamber Strings afterwards: $898 + $419 = $1317
> 
> JH Pro Bundle, then buying the SSO Chamber Edition bundle afterwards at https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sso-chamber-edition/ (contains Chamber Strings): $898 + $355 = $1253
> 
> The grand total for buying separately vs using the bundles is $1585 vs $1485, so for anyone planning on grabbing a bunch of stuff in this sale, be sure to save yourself some extra money by making careful use of bundles!


Thanks for this, good info! I may add that one can save an extra 29 by NOT buying the Orchestral Grand Piano, of which I never heard anything good. If reviews and user experiences are anything to go buy, it may be the odd man out in the Spitfire line-up, quality wise.


----------



## dzilizzi

holywilly said:


> The problem is, I don’t know what to get, I have 30+ of SF libraries.


This is where I'm at also. Not seeing anything that really grabs me.


----------



## Michel Simons

dzilizzi said:


> This is where I'm at also. Not seeing anything that really grabs me.



That's easy then. Just don't buy anything.


----------



## dzilizzi

StillLife said:


> Thanks for this, good info! I may add that one can save an extra 29 by NOT buying the Orchestral Grand Piano, of which I never heard anything good. If reviews and user experiences are anything to go buy, it may be the odd man out in the Spitfire line-up, quality wise.


It's not a bad piano. It is made to blend into the orchestra not be a solo performer. I use it once in a while. If you want a standout piano that cuts through a mix, look elsewhere. If you need a piano that disappears but adds to the overall sound, it's perfect.


----------



## Cheezus

Ended up going with the Studio Orchestra Pro collection. I'll probably pick up Neo when it's 40% off in a future sale. Thank you @StillLife for the advice and the Cory Pelizzari videos did indeed sell me on the Studio collection.


----------



## dzilizzi

Michel Simons said:


> That's easy then. Just don't buy anything.


Well, that won't happen. But I may pick up Cinebrass pro at half off instead. Still trying to decide.


----------



## StillLife

Cheezus said:


> Ended up going with the Studio Orchestra Pro collection. I'll probably pick up Neo when it's 40% off in a future sale. Thank you @StillLife for the advice and the Cory Pelizzari videos did indeed sell me on the Studio collection.


Enjoy! And dont forget Cory's patches for the strings. Still hoping he will add patches for the pro brass and winds too.


----------



## Stringtree

Here is an example of the Spitfire Orchestral Grand Piano. 

Please do not pillory me. I know I'm going to have to stand in the corner after this. It's just something I did to understand a score and give it a try. No excuses. This was a while ago.


----------



## Stringtree

I have been having the most fun in my life with SSS (Spitfire Symphonic Strings) and like that big hall sound.

This is just junk I played soon after spending four hours downloading it.

I like to play scores and see how it was done. It's a reading rainbow. Lol.


----------



## Chungus

dzilizzi said:


> Most likely period. They've done similar type bundles at every sale that are usually a much better deal than anything else. But they are one time bundles.





jbuhler said:


> I think it means the packages are going away. SF often has special bundles during their sales and this one is just branded.


I see. I was planning on only picking up SCS, but this changes things. 

Also, does the (for example) "133.40 GB disk space required during install" mean it downloads as 133gb, or does it download as half but doubles it during installation?


----------



## jacobthestupendous

The Justin Hurwitz Essential Selects Bundle has SSS and the Harp for $100 cheaper than SSS by itself.


----------



## Cheezus

So my nephew recently purchased Albion One like a week and a half to two weeks ago. Now that the sale has started officially, does anyone know if there's a chance Spitfire might at the very least credit him the difference so he can use it in the sale if he sends them an e-mail?


----------



## StillLife

Cheezus said:


> So my nephew recently purchased Albion One like a week and a half to two weeks ago. Now that the sale has started officially, does anyone know if there's a chance Spitfire might at the very least credit him the difference so he can use it in the sale if he sends them an e-mail?


If he has downloaded already, chances are slim. But one can always try.


----------



## Fitz

What is everyone's thoughts on Studio Woodwinds versus Symphonic Woodwinds? Anyone have insight into owning both?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso

Fitz said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on Studio Woodwinds versus Symphonic Woodwinds? Anyone have insight into owning both?


I find that Symphonic Woodwinds has a much better sense of purpose and feeling in the notes, and better-sounding legato transitions, whereas Studio Woodwinds is very flat and utilitarian. I much prefer Symphonic.


----------



## Delboy

Now Ive spent my budget I feel a bit deflated and we still have a week to go .... boy the ccard has been hit big time .. just wish I had the extra to get Chamber Strings in the bundle SSOCE but will save that off for the next time. Thank G that i my son dont need anything from NI .. did someone say they had a sale this week as well ?


----------



## TheSigillite

Cheezus said:


> So my nephew recently purchased Albion One like a week and a half to two weeks ago. Now that the sale has started officially, does anyone know if there's a chance Spitfire might at the very least credit him the difference so he can use it in the sale if he sends them an e-mail?


Have him sign in to the site. He should see any credits applied to any sale item that includes albion One. I have Albion one and can get A few of their sale items at an even further reduced price (Have him check out the scoring collections)


----------



## Cheezus

TheSigillite said:


> Have him sign in to the site. He should see any credits applied to any sale item that includes albion One. I have Albion one and can get A few of their sale items at an even further reduced price (Have him check out the scoring collections)



I did tell him that, I suggested completing the scoring bundle to get the solo strings but he wants Tundra or Swarm so we figured might as well send an e-mail, couldn't hurt.


----------



## jbuhler

Chungus said:


> I see. I was planning on only picking up SCS, but this changes things.
> 
> Also, does the (for example) "133.40 GB disk space required during install" mean it downloads as 133gb, or does it download as half but doubles it during installation?


It means you need that amount of space for it to install. My recollection is that the SF libraries now require just a bit more than they install at, whereas it used to be that you needed roughly twice the space of the library during installation.


----------



## Monkberry

Stringtree said:


> I have been having the most fun in my life with SSS (Spitfire Symphonic Strings) and like that big hall sound.
> 
> This is just junk I played soon after spending four hours downloading it.
> 
> I like to play scores and see how it was done. It's a reading rainbow. Lol.


Spitfire Symphonic Strings is a great library. It has a very large sound yet still beautiful. I have Chamber Strings Pro and Studio Strings Pro as well but I always love the overall sound of Symphonic Strings. It's good to have choices for the task at hand.


----------



## schrodinger1612

Is Spitfire Percussion overkill with the 8dio percussion bundle already in my arsenal?


----------



## Jacob Fanto

schrodinger1612 said:


> Is Spitfire Percussion overkill with the 8dio percussion bundle already in my arsenal?


The Epic New ensemble bundle from 8dio?


----------



## easyrider

Sarah Mancuso said:


> I find that Symphonic Woodwinds has a much better sense of purpose and feeling in the notes, and better-sounding legato transitions, whereas Studio Woodwinds is very flat and utilitarian. I much prefer Symphonic.



All depends on context....This post is not helpful to anyone!


----------



## schrodinger1612

Jacob Fanto said:


> The Epic New ensemble bundle from 8dio?


yeh that's the one


----------



## Marsen

easyrider said:


> All depends on context....This post is not helpful to anyone!



Easyrider is right.

I just downloaded and tried the Studio Woodwinds Pro and compared them with my Cinesamples Winds. 
It's just a different approach.

Studio Woodwinds are slim, fineline and handable. Don't go with the core, take the pro, if you can somehow afford it. Close mics + Tree and a nice Convolution Reverb can help.

Cinesamples are beefy, fat, full absurd amazing. They won't work in a full orchestral arrangement fragile as "classical sounding" without a lot EQing.
But they would work great in a fat Hollywood Score.
The Culver Recording Stage let them breath and the low ends are like earthquakes.
They also function quiet well as Solo Instruments.

It's just impossible to reach that sound in a smaller Studio like Air One.

On the other hand, how often do we listen to wildlife documentries, where some over ambitioned composers try to score a Michael Bay Blockbuster though there is nothing to justify their sound?

What I'm trying to say is, what do you want to reach with this libraries?

Your'e scoring some more fragile, intimate pieces? Go for Studio Woodwinds or others as mentioned below.
You want Hollywood? Go for Cinesamples & Co. cause this is excactly what you get.
You want more fantasy like Lord of the rings? Go for Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds.

And yes I know that there are so much more nice libraries out there, but this thread is about Spitfire. I could also highly recommend Orchestral Tools ( just have Inspire 1&2 & Time Makro, not Berlin Woods though) or the whole 8 Dio Claire Series.


----------



## Luka

Luka said:


> Well, that was a costly morning!



Guys… I had to share my disappointment.
I have to wait until I receive the external hard drive I ordered until I can try all the libraries I bought… 
It was supposed to arrive today, but they pushed it back to tomorrow…
The wait is unbearable!


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

Luka said:


> Guys… I had to share my disappointment.
> I have to wait until I receive the external hard drive I ordered until I can try all the libraries I bought…
> It was supposed to arrive today, but they pushed it back to tomorrow…
> The wait is unbearable!


That sucks and I feel for you. Try to make the best out of it, though. Start digging into the manuals. Re-watch the walk-throughs to get a better feel for the patches included. Make notes of any set-up/template/track ideas that come to mind. Then you'll be having even more fun and enjoyment tomorrow.


----------



## Marsen

Luka said:


> Guys… I had to share my disappointment.
> I have to wait until I receive the external hard drive I ordered until I can try all the libraries I bought…
> It was supposed to arrive today, but they pushed it back to tomorrow…
> The wait is unbearable!



Others waiting 3 days, downloading the sheer amount in your shopping card.
You're privileged. It's just tomorrow. Enjoy it!


----------



## avocado89

I am still wondering if I should pick up Albion NEO, definitely was hoping for a better discount. Is it worth it? I love tundra, want something in that same vein, not a traditional orchestral sample library but something more experimental.


----------



## Gingerbread

I can't get over how expensive a lot of Spitfire stuff is. I'd had my eye on Symphonic Brass for awhile, but even at 40% off, it's still over $400. Not sure I can justify the expense.


----------



## Thunderous Light

Marsen said:


> Easyrider is right.
> 
> I just downloaded and tried the Studio Woodwinds Pro and compared them with my Cinesamples Winds.
> It's just a different approach.
> 
> Studio Woodwinds are slim, fineline and handable. Don't go with the core, take the pro, if you can somehow afford it. Close mics + Tree and a nice Convolution Reverb can help.
> 
> Cinesamples are beefy, fat, full absurd amazing. They won't work in a full orchestral arrangement fragile as "classical sounding" without a lot EQing.
> But they would work great in a fat Hollywood Score.
> The Culver Recording Stage let them breath and the low ends are like earthquakes.
> They also function quiet well as Solo Instruments.
> 
> It's just impossible to reach that sound in a smaller Studio like Air One.
> 
> On the other hand, how often do we listen to wildlife documentries, where some over ambitioned composers try to score a Michael Bay Blockbuster though there is nothing to justify their sound?
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, what do you want to reach with this libraries?
> 
> Your'e scoring some more fragile, intimate pieces? Go for Studio Woodwinds or others as mentioned below.
> You want Hollywood? Go for Cinesamples & Co. cause this is excactly what you get.
> You want more fantasy like Lord of the rings? Go for Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds.
> 
> And yes I know that there are so much more nice libraries out there, but this thread is about Spitfire. I could also highly recommend Orchestral Tools ( just have Inspire 1&2 & Time Makro, not Berlin Woods though) or the whole 8 Dio Claire Series.



This is great info and a money saver. Thank you for this insight


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir

Luka said:


> Guys… I had to share my disappointment.
> I have to wait until I receive the external hard drive I ordered until I can try all the libraries I bought…
> It was supposed to arrive today, but they pushed it back to tomorrow…
> The wait is unbearable!


Enjoy the anticipation Luka... sometimes it is the best part!


----------



## dzilizzi

Luka said:


> Guys… I had to share my disappointment.
> I have to wait until I receive the external hard drive I ordered until I can try all the libraries I bought…
> It was supposed to arrive today, but they pushed it back to tomorrow…
> The wait is unbearable!


Um, you know you can still download some of it. Or all of it, depending on how fast your connection is. It will still be in your account on the Spitfire App. Maybe do a smaller library like the harp?


----------



## Rex282

Luka said:


> Guys… I had to share my disappointment.
> I have to wait until I receive the external hard drive I ordered until I can try all the libraries I bought…
> It was supposed to arrive today, but they pushed it back to tomorrow…
> The wait is unbearable!


 Luka, just to make sure you're not dissapointed tomorrow. It sounds like you are getting the Bespoken SF HD.It cannot play the libraries, you have to transfer them to another drive(s) preferably SSD...which will take hours (probably all day)but at least you didn't download them which would be days.All the best you have a GREAT first set of libraries.


----------



## easyrider

Rex282 said:


> Luka, just to make sure you're not dissapointed tomorrow. It sounds like you are getting the Bespoken SF HD.It cannot play the libraries, you have to transfer them to another drive(s) preferably SSD...which will take hours (probably all day)but at least you didn't download them which would be days.All the best you have a GREAT first set of libraries.



I very much doubt he was silly enough to order SF SSD's


----------



## Luka

Rex282 said:


> It cannot play the libraries, you have to transfer them to another drive(s) preferably SSD...which will take hours (probably all day)but at least you didn't download them which would be days.


I'm not sure I understand what you mean?


----------



## Luka

easyrider said:


> I very much doubt he was silly enough to order SF SSD's


Oh ok yeah no! Haha it's an SSD I ordered from Amazon… Not Spitfire haha


----------



## Cheezus

Luka said:


> Guys… I had to share my disappointment.
> I have to wait until I receive the external hard drive I ordered until I can try all the libraries I bought…
> It was supposed to arrive today, but they pushed it back to tomorrow…
> The wait is unbearable!



Same boat. I have the SSD already but I'm waiting on a SATA cable from Amazon which was supposed to deliver today. Guess what didn't deliver today?

I had enough room to download one toy so I installed the Brass. Strings and Woodwinds have to wait till tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Luka

Rex282 said:


> download them which would be days


I wonder how fast it will download indeed… I have very high speed internet (500Mb/s). I just hope Spitfire can send fast speed too...


----------



## Cheezus

My 100GB brass took 4 hours.


----------



## Luka

Cheezus said:


> My 100GB brass took 4 hours.


With what Internet speed?


----------



## Cheezus

Luka said:


> With what Internet speed?


115 Mb/s


----------



## Luka

Cheezus said:


> 115 Mb/s


And is it the symphonic brass of studio you're talking about? Cause mine says it's 66Gb for the Symphonic Brass…


----------



## Cheezus

Luka said:


> And is it the symphonic brass of studio you're talking about? Cause mine says it's 66Gb for the Symphonic Brass…


Studio Brass Pro.

I'm in the US so I don't know how much location factored into it but it seemed like the download speed was throttled server side at around 40-50 Mb/s


----------



## Luka

Cheezus said:


> Studio Brass Pro.
> 
> I'm in the US so I don't know how much location factored into it but it seemed like the download speed was throttled server side at around 40-50 Mb/s



I started downloading my Symphonic Brass (66 Gb) and it says it will take around 52 minutes at 165 Mb/s! 😁
It's on an HDD though lol I'll transfer it on the SSD tomorrow


----------



## Ray Toler

For those of you still shopping, I made a spreadsheet that shows regular and sale prices and will calculate "Complete my collection" prices depending on what you say you already own. You can also create scenarios this way.

Please see this thread for the Excel download:





__





Spitfire Products & Collections Spreadsheet


VERSION 0.3 UPDATE: Corrected SStO and Zimmer Pro collections to use upgrade calculations. They should now correctly apply credit if you own any non-pro versions of products in those collections. VERSION 0.2 UPDATE: I've replaced the attached file with a new version. There are two main...




vi-control.net


----------



## Ivamusic

Don’t know if I should get Albion one, tundra or core? Any suggestions? Got solo strings last night so Albion one would be cheapest but thought core would give more articulations


----------



## Raymoland

OK guys, I know this has been asked a million times, but Spitfire Symphony Orchestra versus BBCSO. I've read about room sound differences etc. What do you think is the more useful library? I've been using EastWest stuff off and on for ten years but want to get a bit more serious about it now. Which would be the most useful one to pick up in this sale?


----------



## Stringtree

What do you like the sound of most? I hear old records, and the more I sound like that, the more I hoot and holler and spend more time composing or studying scores. So I like my Kontakt-based libraries like SSS and the older Albions. 

Even if somebody who owned both told you their impressions, those impressions wouldn't necessarily match yours. What sounds gave you the goosebumps?

Some like thin crust. Others like a doughy bready crust. Some say the SSS sounds too churchy to be cinematic. I love hearing opinions. But I know, for me, what I like, and what I'm attracted to. Pizza, to me, is a crunchy thin thing with a bunch of toppings.

For me, I like the Kontakt workflow. I have so much crap that I'm constantly wondering what instrument lives in what headspace, and where it is on what drive, and what controls do what. The BBCSO is modern. The rest of what I have is rather older. I like a lot of toppings, but a thin crust. 

So to be wedded to Kontakt is like, reminding me of Gigastudio and how much I loved that. 

Perish the thought! I urge you to judge based on what you find sounds nicest.

Greg


----------



## Raymoland

Stringtree said:


> Greg



Good advice. I like what I'm hearing from the BBCSO tbh. Since previously I'm mostly Eastwest, I only use Kontakt occasionally though I do have a few samples that use it and have the full version. But learning a new player doesn't seem that big a deal to me.


----------



## Stringtree

As a smart consumer, I don't like the stratification of offerings. So much seems like upselling. 

Offer the product, and I might buy it. Why on Planet Earth would I buy a low-yield thing that constantly nags at my head and reminds me I haven't actually purchased the THING that was on offer in the AD?

Words like "Core" and "Advanced" are such infuriating marketing bibble. Farking offer the thing or shut up. I had only so many dollars, so I did what I could, but now am reminded I'm a neophyte.

Spitfire are classier operators, so they did not use those terms. Instead, there's a stratified buy-in to the awesomeness. Hey, free! Then, some lob of cash. And then a big bolus of rent and food and insurance.

There is good to be had here. One should utilize the modern tools available to discern what is a good deal. 

I would never, ever, ever, buy a sample library for full price again. This is my gospel. They all are on sale at some point. Do it as a kid, but then watch for the sales and buy like an adult person. 

Greg


----------



## dzilizzi

Stringtree said:


> As a smart consumer, I don't like the stratification of offerings. So much seems like upselling.
> 
> Offer the product, and I might buy it. Why on Planet Earth would I buy a low-yield thing that constantly nags at my head and reminds me I haven't actually purchased the THING that was on offer in the AD?
> 
> Words like "Core" and "Advanced" are such infuriating marketing bibble. Farking offer the thing or shut up. I had only so many dollars, so I did what I could, but now am reminded I'm a neophyte.
> 
> Spitfire are classier operators, so they did not use those terms. Instead, there's a stratified buy-in to the awesomeness. Hey, free! Then, some lob of cash. And then a big bolus of rent and food and insurance.
> 
> There is good to be had here. One should utilize the modern tools available to discern what is a good deal.
> 
> I would never, ever, ever, buy a sample library for full price again. This is my gospel. They all are on sale at some point. Do it as a kid, but then watch for the sales and buy like an adult person.
> 
> Greg


Especially when it really should be "Core" and "Extended" because you need the core product and the advanced product, if you're talking about another sample library company. 

I like Spitfire's basic/core and pro editions. Everything in the basic is in the pro. And they give a discounted upgrade path unlike another company where it is almost cheaper to buy the full premium product rather than the upgrade. 

But you are right. Especially if you aren't in a hurry because you have a job that needs something in particular, it is always better to wait for a sale. Except Vahalla, which never has sales. I think there are a couple others.


----------



## Ray Toler

dzilizzi said:


> Except Vahalla, which never has sales. I think there are a couple others.



Valhalla is permanently on sale. And I insta-buy everything Sean releases. 🙂


----------



## Mike Fox

Debating if i want to upgrade to SCS Pro. Is the $180 worth it? Hm.....


----------



## Denkii

Mike Fox said:


> Debating if i want to upgrade to SCS Pro. Is the $180 worth it? Hm.....


How often do you want to use more mics than CTA or do you need stereo mixes?
Answer with "I need that!" And it's worth it. If not, it's not.


----------



## doctoremmet

Denkii said:


> How often do you want to use more mics than CTA or do you need stereo mixes?
> Answer with "I need that!" And it's worth it. If not, it's not.


Good advice. Also, watch @Cory Pelizzari ’s excellent video in both Core and Pro and how he looks at this question


----------



## Denkii

doctoremmet said:


> Good advice. Also, watch @Cory Pelizzari ’s excellent video in both Core and Pro and how he looks at this question


He asked about SCS though, not SStS. SCS pro only gives you more mic options and stereo mixes.


----------



## doctoremmet

Denkii said:


> He asked about SCS though, not SStS. SCS pro only gives you more mic options and stereo mixes.


Damn, you’re right. My apologies! Usually I tend to really take care of all those abbreviations haha but I f*cked up this time


----------



## Denkii

doctoremmet said:


> Damn, you’re right. My apologies! Usually I tend to really take care of all those abbreviations haha but I f*cked up this time


Did you get your MBA in Spitfire abbreviations? Shame on you!


----------



## doctoremmet

Denkii said:


> Did you get your MBA in Spitfire abbreviations? Shame on you!


I did. I also just pulled the trigger on Solo Strings, the acronym for which escapes me - except that it isn’t SSS. The prospect of noodling around with those gorgeous legato solo celli may have caused a disturbance in the abbreviation force?


----------



## ism

doctoremmet said:


> I did. I also just pulled the trigger on Solo Strings, the acronym for which escapes me - except that it isn’t SSS. The prospect of noodling around with those gorgeous legato solo celli may have caused a disturbance in the abbreviation force?


I advocate SsS.


----------



## Kwamena

Luka said:


> I don’t!!! So for some of the stuff I bought, I’ll have to wait until I buy the full Kontakt (I’m waiting for the summer sale)!



Remember you can buy Kontakt crossgrade and find a free library that qualifies you for it (don't remember which one I got but google is your friend). I paid $120 TOTAL for Kontakt 6 just last year on black Friday sale!

Great libraries..you're gonna have a great time with those! I have BBCSO and I'm trying not to buy more stuff but will probably fail haha!


----------



## yiph2

Kwamena said:


> Remember you can buy Kontakt crossgrade and find a free library that qualifies you for it (don't remember which one I got but google is your friend). I paid $120 TOTAL for Kontakt 6 just last year on black Friday sale!
> 
> Great libraries..you're gonna have a great time with those! I have BBCSO and I'm trying not to buy more stuff but will probably fail haha!


It's Arcane from Embertone


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

In regards to Chamber Strings standard or pro - I bought the pro version a while back and I never used it. It would be good if there were patches that blend all the available mics together but the pro content is just offered as patches with the alternative mics and they're flavour mics at best. Not as useful as the CTA content.


----------



## CatOrchestra

Dont forget to check the new VSL solo violins https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Synchron_Package/Synchron_Solo_Strings


----------



## Luka

Kwamena said:


> Remember you can buy Kontakt crossgrade and find a free library that qualifies you for it (don't remember which one I got but google is your friend). I paid $120 TOTAL for Kontakt 6 just last year on black Friday sale!
> 
> Great libraries..you're gonna have a great time with those! I have BBCSO and I'm trying not to buy more stuff but will probably fail haha!



Yes, I already have the cross grade on my account because of Nucleus 🙂 
I'm just waiting for even more discount! haha


----------



## dzilizzi

Luka said:


> Yes, I already have the cross grade on my account because of Nucleus 🙂
> I'm just waiting for even more discount! haha


Actually, most of the Spitfire stuff you got will give you the crossgrade price.


----------



## Luka

dzilizzi said:


> Actually, most of the Spitfire stuff you got will give you the crossgrade price.


Oh right, that too haha
That small thing


----------



## schrodinger1612

Is Spitfire Percussion overkill with the 8dio epic percussion bundle already in my arsenal?


----------



## Fitz

Can anyone comment on whether its worth it to upgrade from the normal Hans Zimmer Percussion to the professional? Looks like its $120 to upgrade from the normal one which I have used for several years. I'm curious if anyone upgraded and felt like the other mixes / microphone positions were worth it.


----------



## HokageKakashi

Raymoland said:


> OK guys, I know this has been asked a million times, but Spitfire Symphony Orchestra versus BBCSO. I've read about room sound differences etc. What do you think is the more useful library? I've been using EastWest stuff off and on for ten years but want to get a bit more serious about it now. Which would be the most useful one to pick up in this sale?


I don't have either of those libraries, BUT it seems that the BBCSO is full of issues. I saw quite a lot of comments about the library feeling rushed, the volume discrepancies and bad (some deem it "unusable") brass sections. Are you part of the Spitfire Audio Users group on Facebook? Check out this post.


----------



## HokageKakashi

Fitz said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on Studio Woodwinds versus Symphonic Woodwinds? Anyone have insight into owning both?


I had the budget to get either but after watching many videos and taking my own usage into consideration, I went with SStW Pro mostly because as an audio engineer, I know that in general, dry sounds are simply much more versatile and malleable. I saw someone saying that SSW has more feelings in the notes, and to me it's most likely due to the wetter samples. Reverb always makes things sound prettier. In high end orchestral sample libraries like the Spitfire ones, the feelings come more from using the modwheel expressively, and less from the actual samples because the samples are really just really short notes, and as much as you try, you can only put so much feeling into one note.

Even if you want to make blockbuster sounds, SStW will get you there; you just need to use some really good reverb. Sure, the recorded room sounds in SSW is technically "better," but I can also argue that by being able to adjust the reverb using a separate, high-quality reverb plugin on SStW, you will be able to better situate the instruments in the mix.

Both are amazing libraries of course, but I think SSW serves a bit more niche purposes while SStW is more all-purpose.


----------



## Mike Fox

Cory Pelizzari said:


> It would be good if there were patches that blend all the available mics together but the pro content is just offered as patches with the alternative mics and they're flavour mics at best. Not as useful as the CTA content.



Thanks Cory! That's a definite pass for me then. Seems like a really inconvenient way to access the other mics, as they really should all be included in the same patch.


----------



## jbuhler

Mike Fox said:


> Debating if i want to upgrade to SCS Pro. Is the $180 worth it? Hm.....


Well, it depends. I think I got the upgrade for something less than $99 during a past promotion because I had some of the old Sable. And I’ve found it worth that price. The stereo mixes are very useful for saving on the number of mics loaded. I also find the outriggers very useful. I keep meaning to make time to explore the other mics in greater depth but buying other libraries has gotten in the way...


----------



## Jacob Fanto

schrodinger1612 said:


> Is Spitfire Percussion overkill with the 8dio epic percussion bundle already in my arsenal?


Not at all, they’re two completely different percussion arsenals. On one hand, 8dio epic percussion is, well, epic. It’s more aimed at punchy drum lines in big, cinematic, trailer style music.

Spitfire Percussion is mostly for classical use and has your basic and auxiliary orchestral percussion. It’s overall a great library to have.

However, it really depends on what kind of music you write. All I can say is that the two libraries in question are very, very different. You might also want to take a look at Hans Zimmer percussion which is a lot closer to the 8dio sounds you have than Spitfire Perc. It all depends.


----------



## dzilizzi

When you are looking at SSO vs SStO, what you need to look at is the room. I love the sound SSO has from being played in the Air Lyndhurst room. This includes the pre-reflections that you don't get in a drier library and are almost impossible to add later. I have Studio core + pro strings and I don't use them much. But I am also a hobbyist. 

However, if you don't like the sound of Lyndhurst, which some don't, SStO is a good purchase. This is really what it comes down to.


----------



## dzilizzi

schrodinger1612 said:


> Is Spitfire Percussion overkill with the 8dio epic percussion bundle already in my arsenal?


Not really. 8Dio's percussion doesn't include a lot of the standard orchestral percussion that can be useful. It is more in line with the HZ percussion.


----------



## JyTy

I hate those sales!!! Was training and preparing myself for the whole month not to buy a single thing as I have enough libraries I don’t use nearly enough... email arrives and I buy Phobos and Stratus in a second 😂😳😜


----------



## RogiervG

dzilizzi said:


> When you are looking at SSO vs SStO, what you need to look at is the room. I love the sound SSO has from being played in the Air Lyndhurst room. This includes the pre-reflections that you don't get in a drier library and are almost impossible to add later. I have Studio core + pro strings and I don't use them much. But I am also a hobbyist.
> 
> However, if you don't like the sound of Lyndhurst, which some don't, SStO is a good purchase. This is really what it comes down to.


you do know that ssto is also recorded at air studios right?
only in the smaller room, studio1, instead of lyndhurst hall?
it's the same building, stones, wood etc.. only smaller thus less reverbs/tails/reflections being picked up by the mics


----------



## dzilizzi

RogiervG said:


> you do know that ssto is also recorded at air studios right?
> only in the smaller room, studio1, instead of lyndhurst hall?
> it's the same building, stones, wood etc.. only smaller thus less reverbs/tails/reflections being picked up by the mics


Yes. I'm talking about the Lyndhurst sound versus a mostly dry library. Big boom-y room. You don't like big boom-y room sounds, you get SStO. Or VSL, which is even drier. Which is why I called it Air Lyndhurst instead of just Air.

Edit: I should note that my favorite reverb is Blackhole.


----------



## Luka

dzilizzi said:


> Blackhole


----------



## Michel Simons

JyTy said:


> I hate those sales!!! Was training and preparing myself for the whole month not to buy a single thing as I have enough libraries I don’t use nearly enough... email arrives and I buy Phobos and Stratus in a second 😂😳😜



Those are the only two that are in my wishlist (not that this is a thing anymore with this sale).
Of course, I managed to contain myself. 

However, curious to hear what you think of Phobos.


----------



## dzilizzi

Luka said:


>


It's really great on timpani and taikos. It also has some normal reverbs.


----------



## Michel Simons

RogiervG said:


> it's the same building, stones, wood etc.. only smaller thus less reverbs/tails/reflections being picked up by the mics



I am sure it's not that simple. The shape of the room might also be a factor at play.


----------



## Levon

Michel Simons said:


> I am sure it's not that simple. The shape of the room might also be a factor at play.


And it's moving walls


----------



## RogiervG

sure it is a factor too.


----------



## Mike Fox

What's the verdict on Neo, now that the honeymoon is over?


----------



## Chungus

jbuhler said:


> It means you need that amount of space for it to install. My recollection is that the SF libraries now require just a bit more than they install at, whereas it used to be that you needed roughly twice the space of the library during installation.


Thanks. I was wondering if I'd have to get their harddrive, as all. Because this:




this is bad enough as-is. Shit would be unbearable if it was double the size. xD

After SSO, I only have... about 250GBs left to download. Good thing I don't have anywhere to be.


----------



## StillLife

Mike Fox said:


> Thanks Cory! That's a definite pass for me then. Seems like a really inconvenient way to access the other mics, as they really should all be included in the same patch.


Yep, another area were the studio series shines.


----------



## RogiervG

@Chungus: just let it download through the night..in the morning it's done downloading


----------



## Cheezus

StillLife said:


> Yep, another area were the studio series shines.


I have yet to load up a studio series patch without messing around with the mic positions.


----------



## StillLife

Cheezus said:


> I have yet to load up a studio series patch without messing around with the mic positions.


Yep, you can really tailor your sound that way.


----------



## Cheezus

StillLife said:


> Yep, you can really tailor your sound that way.


I've also found that at least for the brass library the default Tree 1 Mic on its own tends to sound pretty thin so I can see why not having those extra mics can be frustrating.


----------



## StillLife

Cheezus said:


> I've also found that at least for the brass library the default Tree 1 Mic on its own tends to sound pretty thin so I can see why not having those extra mics can be frustrating.


How are you liking the brass and winds pro? I'm on the verge of completing the pro orchestra (love the strings).


----------



## Cheezus

StillLife said:


> How are you liking the brass and winds pro? I'm on the verge of completing the pro orchestra (love the strings).


Brass has blended very well with my primary orchestra (bernard herrman) so I'm happy with that. Winds and Strings are still downloading but I'll let you know when I get a chance to try them out, really looking forward to using the Oboe.


----------



## StillLife

Cheezus said:


> Brass has blended very well with my primary orchestra (bernard herrman) so I'm happy with that. Winds and Strings are still downloading but I'll let you know when I get a chance to try them out, really looking forward to using the Oboe.


Great. Let me know!


----------



## MarcHedenberg

Does anyone want to sell me on the merits of getting either BHCT, OACE, Hans Zimmer StringsStrings, or LCO Textures if I already own BBC, CSS/CSB, Kontakt Ultimate, and East West?


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive

MarcHedenberg said:


> Does anyone want to sell me on the merits of getting either BHCT, OACE, Hans Zimmer StringsStrings, or LCO Textures if I already own BBC, CSS/CSB, Kontakt Ultimate, and East West?



hermann is made exactly for what it says it is, most sections have a very specific sound that i wouldn't say is what you need most of the time. but it also has my absolute favorite strings legato patches. note the patches you get are "high strings", "low strings", and "high strings doubled 8va" rather than the exact sections, so it's probably more useful for pop songs that feature an orchestra than for orchestral writing. you can hear em in this



you can also hear the other LCO library in there (LCO Strings rather than Textures); the LCO 'Woozy Vibrato' patch doubles the BHCT strings lines to imitate tape wow & flutter. it's also used for some drive-by effects. if youre into that kind of thing then LCO is a lot of fun haha


----------



## JyTy

Michel Simons said:


> Those are the only two that are in my wishlist (not that this is a thing anymore with this sale).
> Of course, I managed to contain myself.
> 
> However, curious to hear what you think of Phobos.



@Michel Simons I've only played with it for about 30 minutes but it is definitely one of those purchases where I immediately felt that it was money well spent (can't say the same for Stratus right now although it sounds really nice and unique but feels way more limiting in what it can deliver compared to Phobos)! Sounds amazing out of the box and looks powerful and tweakable as hell ... can't wait to dig into it more.


----------



## kgdrum

dzilizzi said:


> Edit: I should note that my favorite reverb is Blackhole.




@dzilizzi 
Out of curiosity how do you like Valhalla’s SuperMassive comparatively speaking?

I have both and I think I might prefer the VSM


----------



## dzilizzi

kgdrum said:


> @dzilizzi
> Out of curiosity how do you like Valhalla’s SuperMassive comparatively speaking?
> 
> I have both and I think I might prefer the VSM


I just got it the other day and haven't had time to try it. Another great one is XenoVerb. Has the large Blackhole style ones as well as some cool shimmers and regular stuff. Though some of the delay ones go on too long.


----------



## CT

Mike Fox said:


> What's the verdict on Neo, now that the honeymoon is over?



It is a sample library. It could be great if you want to do what it does. Seems less useful if you don't want to do what it does. This is what I've determined about it from extensive research.


----------



## Marsen

StillLife said:


> How are you liking the brass and winds pro? I'm on the verge of completing the pro orchestra (love the strings).



I completed my Studio Pro Bundle with the winds and brass yesterday.
They're sounding very good, but the more important thing is, they are melting perfectly together as one Orchestra. So the "small" sound (it's not) is an advantage for some layering. It's a blast. I'm super happy with my purchase.

For a more organic and bigger sound, I combined an algorythm Reverb with a smaller Hall and separate Predelay and an Convolution of the Bricasci with about 2.2 sec decay in the aux-channels. 
There is a video from Cinesamples, how to fit dry samples with bigger ones. It's quiet helpfull.
The result is still a smaller and less epic space then Lyndhurst Hall.
But it's what I was looking at.
In my search of reviews for the Studio Orch., i often read the Brass are the weakest.
Now I know they are so good.
Maybe these people were looking for this Blockbuster Sound.
Even the Horns are just amazing. (Lot of the people are complaining about the horns).
This learns me: Make your own thing. Look at your sound. You like this, then this is for you.

The only contra I have, are some missing dynamic layers in the long articulations.
Seems that there are just low and high.
But it still works well. 

Now I gonna get the Bernard Herrmann library. Oh my god, so much fun 🤣


----------



## CT

Yeah the studio stuff is not quite as easily written off as some people act like it is. It's just a particular type of sound that's not necessarily as sexy as some other stuff.

I'd kind of forgotten about it, especially since BBCSO... however, while I still don't feel the need to upgrade to Pro, I think it might work very neatly in tandem with BBCSO for various purposes: "divisi" strings, second woodwind/brass players, different possibilities for woodwind/brass section sizes, muted brass, etc. Yeah, think I'll continue getting a lot of use out of Studio Orchestra, as it turns out.

As for this sale... I got Glass and Steel. Thought that might be it, but I'm on the fence about OACE and the Aluphone as ways to bring a little more life to Tundra, which I love, but started to feel a little inflexible after a while. I thought Neo might be what I needed, but the Olafur library seems like something I'd get more milage out of. I'll certainly use pretty much everything in there, whereas Neo would be about bits and pieces for me, probably. And with the choir, any of these combinations will be pretty damn great....


----------



## Jacob Fanto

MarcHedenberg said:


> Does anyone want to sell me on the merits of getting either BHCT, OACE, Hans Zimmer StringsStrings, or LCO Textures if I already own BBC, CSS/CSB, Kontakt Ultimate, and East West?


You're gonna want to listen to some OACE demos. I don't believe anything you have at the moment can really come close to the sounds this library can produce. And at 40% off, I would snag this library in an instant. Unless, that is, you don't like spine-tingling, beautifully fragile, string textures


----------



## ridgero

I played around with the Symphonic Strings + Performance Solo Cello.

Holy crap this sounds amazing, especially when you incorporate the Chamber Strings :D


----------



## StillLife

Marsen said:


> I completed my Studio Pro Bundle with the winds and brass yesterday.
> They're sounding very good, but the more important thing is, they are melting perfectly together as one Orchestra. So the "small" sound (it's not) is an advantage for some layering. It's a blast. I'm super happy with my purchase.
> 
> For a more organic and bigger sound, I combined an algorythm Reverb with a smaller Hall and separate Predelay and an Convolution of the Bricasci with about 2.2 sec decay in the aux-channels.
> There is a video from Cinesamples, how to fit dry samples with bigger ones. It's quiet helpfull.
> The result is still a smaller and less epic space then Lyndhurst Hall.
> But it's what I was looking at.
> In my search of reviews for the Studio Orch., i often read the Brass are the weakest.
> Now I know they are so good.
> Maybe these people were looking for this Blockbuster Sound.
> Even the Horns are just amazing. (Lot of the people are complaining about the horns).
> This learns me: Make your own thing. Look at your sound. You like this, then this is for you.
> 
> The only contra I have, are some missing dynamic layers in the long articulations.
> Seems that there are just low and high.
> But it still works well.
> 
> Now I gonna get the Bernard Herrmann library. Oh my god, so much fun 🤣


Thanks, really helpful. Definitely not into blockbuster sound. I should be safe (as I also like the demo's and walkthroughs).


----------



## dzilizzi

kgdrum said:


> @dzilizzi
> Out of curiosity how do you like Valhalla’s SuperMassive comparatively speaking?
> 
> I have both and I think I might prefer the VSM


Initially, I wasn't too thrilled. But it was free. Then I found the Horsehead preset. It has a nice airy room without being heavy. Add it to a piano? Perfect.


----------



## Billy Palmer

audiosprite said:


> hermann is made exactly for what it says it is, most sections have a very specific sound that i wouldn't say is what you need most of the time. but it also has my absolute favorite strings legato patches. note the patches you get are "high strings", "low strings", and "high strings doubled 8va" rather than the exact sections, so it's probably more useful for pop songs that feature an orchestra than for orchestral writing. you can hear em in this
> 
> 
> 
> you can also hear the other LCO library in there (LCO Strings rather than Textures); the LCO 'Woozy Vibrato' patch doubles the BHCT strings lines to imitate tape wow & flutter. it's also used for some drive-by effects. if youre into that kind of thing then LCO is a lot of fun haha




Nice track!


----------



## kgdrum

I’ll recommend playing with this a bit more,Sean imo is one of the most talented developers in the reverb/Delay world.

Simon Stockhausen aka Sampleconstruct has a cool video showing his use of VSM.


----------



## Cheezus

MarcHedenberg said:


> Does anyone want to sell me on the merits of getting either BHCT, OACE, Hans Zimmer StringsStrings, or LCO Textures if I already own BBC, CSS/CSB, Kontakt Ultimate, and East West?


Cant vouch for the rest but out of all the plugins I’ve bought the Bernard Herrmann is by far my favorite. It’s the most fun and makes you think differently, and it actually seems much more versatile than most libraries that I’ve seen.


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive

William Palmer said:


> Nice track!


thank you (o:


----------



## Michel Simons

JyTy said:


> @Michel Simons I've only played with it for about 30 minutes but it is definitely one of those purchases where I immediately felt that it was money well spent (can't say the same for Stratus right now although it sounds really nice and unique but feels way more limiting in what it can deliver compared to Phobos)! Sounds amazing out of the box and looks powerful and tweakable as hell ... can't wait to dig into it more.



The relatively many critical / negative opinions have always put me off buying this one. In theory it should fit in nicely with some of the stuff I do.


----------



## Will Wilson

Mike Fox said:


> Debating if i want to upgrade to SCS Pro. Is the $180 worth it? Hm.....



The stereo mixes from Jake are worth it in my opinion but I got it when it was £99 intro price.


----------



## StillLife

I did it. Completed the Studio Orchestra Pro. Brass and Woodwinds now downloading!


----------



## Technostica

Somebody uploaded a spreadsheet of the Spitfire portfolio along with the sale pricing.
Don’t download that if you value your wallet or marriage. 
I say that because it reminded me of just how deep their collection is.
I thought I was safe but that jogged my memory and I have added a bunch of videos to my YouTube playlist. Dangerous territory.
It’s the smaller quirkier ones that might tempt me.


----------



## Yogevs

Their super deep collection and the pricing is two things combined that made me not getting anything by them :/. I'm just worried about getting the "wrong" thing. There are so many products that look the same to me it's too confusing. To me at least.


----------



## Mornats

StillLife said:


> I did it. Completed the Studio Orchestra Pro. Brass and Woodwinds now downloading!


Nice, let us know what you think of the upgrade. I'm on studio orchestra core and wonder if the cost and SSD space is worth it for little ol' hobbyist me.


----------



## StillLife

Mornats said:


> Nice, let us know what you think of the upgrade. I'm on studio orchestra core and wonder if the cost and SSD space is worth it for little ol' hobbyist me.


Will do. But bear in mind that I completed, not upgraded my orchestra. I already owned the strings pro, and now added the brass and woodwinds. I cannot do a comparison with the non-pro versions.


----------



## Mornats

Ah no worries. Still interested in how you like the brass and woods. I like the core version but I know they're not universally loved and most people recommend the pro version for better sound.


----------



## Emmanuel

Can anyone comment on whether its worth it to upgrade from the normal Hans Zimmer Percussion to the professional ? I'm curious if anyone upgraded and felt like the other mixes / microphone positions were worth it.


----------



## easyrider

If you buy SstO pro does the core version appear in your Spitfire App?


----------



## doctoremmet

easyrider said:


> If you buy SstO pro does the core version appear in your Spitfire App?


It did for Solo Strings, so I’m guessing SstO will be the same

Edit: I’m sorry, totally irrelevant. I misread your question!


----------



## Fry777

easyrider said:


> If you buy SstO pro does the core version appear in your Spitfire App?



It didn't for me


----------



## easyrider

Fry777 said:


> It didn't for me



what if you want the core version for your laptop?


----------



## holywilly

Emmanuel said:


> Can anyone comment on whether its worth it to upgrade from the normal Hans Zimmer Percussion to the professional ? I'm curious if anyone upgraded and felt like the other mixes / microphone positions were worth it.


YES! The artists’ mix worth’s every penny! Each mix sounds hugely different.


----------



## Fry777

easyrider said:


> what if you want the core version for your laptop?



Then you'd be better off buying the Studio Core first and upgrade to Pro right after (the core + pro upgrade price should be similar in total ?)


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Technostica said:


> Somebody uploaded a spreadsheet of the Spitfire portfolio along with the sale pricing.
> Don’t download that if you value your wallet or marriage.
> I say that because it reminded me of just how deep their collection is.
> I thought I was safe but that jogged my memory and I have added a bunch of videos to my YouTube playlist. Dangerous territory.
> It’s the smaller quirkier ones that might tempt me.


Can you post the link to that spreadsheet please?

EDIT: It can be found here.


----------



## easyrider

Fry777 said:


> Then you'd be better off buying the Studio Core first and upgrade to Pro right after (the core + pro upgrade price should be similar in total ?)



SStO core for me is £197

SStO pro for me is £382

So if I buy core the pro should be £185 ?


----------



## yiph2

Yes, if not, (or you don't like the price), you can always ask for a refund


----------



## Technostica

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Can you post the link to that spreadsheet please?


It's either in this thread or another current Spitfire thread.


----------



## Marsen

easyrider said:


> what if you want the core version for your laptop?



Please remember, that you always can switch off the other microphones.
That said, you can easily build your own Core/Laptop version.


----------



## Cheezus

Marsen said:


> Please remember, that you always can switch off the other microphones.
> That said, you can easily build your own Core/Laptop version.


I've been playing with the studio stuff and it always loads only the core's tree 1 mic when you first load a patch. You have to manually turn on the extra mics. There are also light resource patches that are designed for laptops etc.


----------



## Marsen

Cheezus said:


> I've been playing with the studio stuff and it always loads only the core's tree 1 mic when you first load a patch. You have to manually turn on the extra mics. There are also light resource patches that are designed for laptops etc.



Forgot to mention that. Yes true.
Thanks Cheezus


----------



## Morning Coffee

I'd like to upgrade my Albion bundle, but unfortunately, with Albion II Loegria gone, it no longer counts as a discount to the bundle it would seem, and the bundle is way more expensive now with Albion Neo, which I'm not interested in.


----------



## easyrider

Cheezus said:


> I've been playing with the studio stuff and it always loads only the core's tree 1 mic when you first load a patch. You have to manually turn on the extra mics. There are also light resource patches that are designed for laptops etc.



It was really more about storage space...425gb v 32gb


----------



## Cheezus

easyrider said:


> It was really more about storage space...425gb v 32gb


...good point. I don't see why they wouldn't be able to just add the core versions to your account if you e-mail them or something, though I haven't really experienced their customer service first-hand.


----------



## JuanSebastianBach

Finally pulled the trigger here! Anxious to get my hands on these samples!
However I'm having awful slow downloads speeds, it tops at 25 Mbps. Is anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## MarcHedenberg

Jacob Fanto said:


> You're gonna want to listen to some OACE demos. I don't believe anything you have at the moment can really come close to the sounds this library can produce. And at 40% off, I would snag this library in an instant. Unless, that is, you don't like spine-tingling, beautifully fragile, string textures



But why OACE over LCO for instance? To me, they sound kinda similar. Ugh, I'm finding it increasingly difficult to tell these Spitfire libraries apart!


----------



## dzilizzi

MarcHedenberg said:


> But why OACE over LCO for instance? To me, they sound kinda similar. Ugh, I'm finding it increasingly difficult to tell these Spitfire libraries apart!


Limited use/ experience caveat:
I found the LCO Textures to be harder to blend as the seem to go in and out of tune. Most of the patches I tried did not seem as musical as I would like. And I may be using them incorrectly. The OACE just sounds lovely. I got it in a bundle deal that I bought mainly for the other libraries. But I'm glad I got it.


----------



## styledelk

There's just entirely different textures in the LCO Textures, different instrumentation. In a way, it's kind of like "BHCT Evolutions" in that there's some particular combinations of instruments that take precedence, plus effects. I've found some lovely sounds from messing with it and then running it through my eurorack processing.


----------



## StillLife

Both LCO Textures and Olafur Chamber Evolutions are textural libraries, but whereas the sound of the latter is instantly recognizable as strings (no wonder...) the sound of the former is a blend of all kinds of instruments played in a very reverberant space. The LCO is therefore much more 'out there', much more experimental sounding. 
So they're both great sounding libraries, but with very different sounds. What would they sound when layered, I now think. Gonna try that!


----------



## StillLife

StillLife said:


> Both LCO Textures and Olafur Chamber Evolutions are textural libraries, but whereas the sound of the latter is instantly recognizable as strings (no wonder...) the sound of the former is a blend of all kinds of instruments played in a very reverberant space. The LCO is therefore much more 'out there', much more experimental sounding.
> So they're both great sounding libraries, but with very different sounds. What would they sound when layered, I now think. Gonna try that!


Here's what I literally just made, after posting the above. Layered OACE chamber grid (randomized subtle) with LCOT grid (randomized any). The latter on close mic, the former on Close and Tree. Played a simple chord progression and then improvised a little melody with the Euphonium and solo trumpet from the Studio Brass Pro library, that I just got today - my beautiful new toy. 
Maybe this gives one an idea how these libraries sound.


----------



## StillLife

Mornats said:


> Ah no worries. Still interested in how you like the brass and woods. I like the core version but I know they're not universally loved and most people recommend the pro version for better sound.


Well, I love the Brass, that's for sure. Could not yet play with the woodwinds. And I love the different microphones with which you can shape your sound.


----------



## korgscrew2000

Cory Pelizzari said:


> In regards to Chamber Strings standard or pro - I bought the pro version a while back and I never used it. It would be good if there were patches that blend all the available mics together but the pro content is just offered as patches with the alternative mics and they're flavour mics at best. Not as useful as the CTA content.


I bought sable years back and haven't used it in ages. I have the option to upgrade to chamber strings but I feel it's a waste of cash even though its £50. Sable is a big library and having to drag instruments in from the finder is a pain as it's not kontakt player. Not sure is chamber strings is player compatible.


----------



## StillLife

korgscrew2000 said:


> I bought sable years back and haven't used it in ages. I have the option to upgrade to chamber strings but I feel it's a waste of cash even though its £50. Sable is a big library and having to drag instruments in from the finder is a pain as it's not kontakt player. Not sure is chamber strings is player compatible.


Chamber strings is definitely player compatible. Also NKS. Very easy to browse patches.


----------



## StanL

What's the consensus on Spitfire Solo Strings these days? Those Total Performance patches seem pretty interesting but I know there's been some issues with the legato & vibrato crossfade. 
How are they for up front solo work as well as blending with full strings?


----------



## Ray Toler

Hi all,

I've made some improvements to the estimation spreadsheet I uploaded a few days ago. I've added an area that will calculate the upgrade prices for products with Core/Professional versions, and corrected the "Complete my Collection" calculations for the Premium bundles.

It would be really helpful if people with BBCSO Discover or Core can verify that the sheet is calculating those upgrades correctly when compared to the prices you see on the website.

Also, if you own Solo Violin and/or Solo Cello, could you let me know if there's an upgrade path to Solo Strings and, if so, what prices (full and sale) are shown on the web site?

Feel free to PM me with those values if you prefer.

You can find the estimation sheet at the following link. There's also a PDF reference table of all of the products and which collections contain them a few replies down in the thread.

Edit: quick ninja edit to correct the SStO Pro and Zimmer Pro collections. I didn't have them using the new upgrade section.





__





Spitfire Products & Collections Spreadsheet


VERSION 0.3 UPDATE: Corrected SStO and Zimmer Pro collections to use upgrade calculations. They should now correctly apply credit if you own any non-pro versions of products in those collections. VERSION 0.2 UPDATE: I've replaced the attached file with a new version. There are two main...




vi-control.net


----------



## korgscrew2000

StanL said:


> What's the consensus on Spitfire Solo Strings these days? Those Total Performance patches seem pretty interesting but I know there's been some issues with the legato & vibrato crossfade.
> How are they for up front solo work as well as blending with full strings?


They are more for blending with full strings IMO.


----------



## easyrider

easyrider said:


> SStO core for me is £197
> 
> SStO pro for me is £382
> 
> So if I buy core the pro should be £185 ?



Just bought core....my upgrade price to pro is £197....so £12 more then just buying pro on its own...but worth it imo for my laptop basically you get the core for £12


----------



## easyrider

Shall I buy *SPITFIRE PERCUSSION *if I already have cineperc?


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive

korgscrew2000 said:


> They are more for blending with full strings IMO.


agree, i think they sound a bit tinny & wet for quartet writing


----------



## Atari _Tech

I'm wondering what i should get, Orbis or EDNA Earth plus Kinematik, i already have Phobos and Albion One (and plan on getting Albion Neo), the type of music i make is more on the ambient end of the spectrum than classical, so which one would you go with?


----------



## Rory

Ray Toler said:


> It would be really helpful if people with BBCSO Discover or Core can verify that the sheet is calculating those upgrades correctly when compared to the prices you see on the website.



Possession of BBC Discover, whether purchased for US$49 or received free, results in a $49 reduction in the cost of BBC Core or Pro through May 31.

Christian Henson effectively said this in yesterday's Spitfire video, and at least one person here has confirmed this based on a personal purchase.


----------



## kro

Hi, I'm considering upgrading from Nucleus Lite to Albion ONE. You guys think Albion will be ok playing the strings from the attached track without sounding too muddy? Or should I invest into something more comfortable at playing fast short note phrases like Studio Strings? (because of performance legato and tighter room sound)

the song starts suddenly loud, watch volume


----------



## unclecheeks

kro said:


> Hi, I'm considering upgrading from Nucleus Lite to Albion ONE. You guys think Albion will be ok playing the strings from the attached track without sounding too muddy? Or should I invest into something more comfortable at playing fast short note phrases like Studio Strings? (because of performance legato and tighter room sound)
> 
> the song starts suddenly loud, watch volume



Can’t answer re: Albion as I don’t have it but as an owner of studio strings pro, I think that the shorts (spic only in studio strings), leave a lot to be desired - the sample start cropping is pretty sloppy and inconsistent imo. Legatos and other artics are pretty good, and I like the fact that they’re drier than other spitfire strings.


----------



## kro

unclecheeks said:


> Can’t answer re: Albion as I don’t have it but as an owner of studio strings pro, I think that the shorts (spic only in studio strings), leave a lot to be desired - the sample start cropping is pretty sloppy and inconsistent imo. Legatos and other artics are pretty good, and I like the fact that they’re drier than other spitfire strings.


Awesome, thanks! That's good information. Sample start times of shorts is definitely a concern. It's good to know the legatos function, because the performance legato sounds great at fast speeds. Duly noted and much appreciated!


----------



## dzilizzi

Things to think about with Albion One. It is all ensemble patches. High/low strings, winds and brass. If Nucleus Lite gives you enough individual sections, it might work well. Or if you like composing in ensembles. Homay has a great video on composing with Albion One. 

Really, it just comes down to composing style. SStO will give you individual patches. But you won't get percussion that you do get with Albion One. There's also the loops and Stephenson synth thing, which may or may not be useful, depending on what kind of music you write.


----------



## StillLife

easyrider said:


> Just bought core....my upgrade price to pro is £197....so £12 more then just buying pro on its own...but worth it imo for my laptop basically you get the core for £12





dzilizzi said:


> Things to think about with Albion One. It is all ensemble patches. High/low strings, winds and brass. If Nucleus Lite gives you enough individual sections, it might work well. Or if you like composing in ensembles. Homay has a great video on composing with Albion One.
> 
> Really, it just comes down to composing style. SStO will give you individual patches. But you won't get percussion that you do get with Albion One. There's also the loops and Stephenson synth thing, which may or may not be useful, depending on what kind of music you write.


You can of course buy Albion's percussion seperately, in the "original',series, for 29 euro. Might be a tad to wet for the studio series though.


----------



## kro

@dzilizzi Thanks! Definitely alot to think about. Both libraries (and even composing styles) have advantages and disadvantages. It's a tough choice. The Homay video suggestion is much appreciated. Her videos are pretty awesome. I appreciate the info, thanks! 

@StillLife Good suggestion, I agree. Possibly Originals percussion: close mics + reverb could work with Studio? It's a risky combo to say the least. Maybe worth trying. Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## Manaberry

easyrider said:


> Shall I buy *SPITFIRE PERCUSSION *if I already have cineperc?



Quite hard to say. Spitfire Percussion has some very muddy decca tree sound (timpani for instance.)
Overall sounds very nice but after a year with that library, I feel like something is missing. I don't like how the close mic has been set up to record some instrument (timpani still, I didn't ask for a full spread mics across the stereo, but I have to deal with it)
It is a great library, but I find the room too big. I'm using a transient designer all the way up.


On my end, I just get Scrapped Percs for 29 bucks. Any feedback on that one?


----------



## StillLife

Loving the Studio Orchestra pro. With the sale still on, what would be good complemantory libraries? Ricotti Mallets maybe?


----------



## easyrider

I want a percussion library to use with SStO pro....any ideas?


----------



## CT

The percussion in BHCT is obviously what you want for that, but if you don't want the rest of the library too, that's probably a silly price tag. 

With all the mics in Pro, you might not have too much trouble getting most other possibilities to work.


----------



## easyrider

miket said:


> The percussion in BHCT is obviously what you want for that, but if you don't want the rest of the library too, that's probably a silly price tag.
> 
> With all the mics in Pro, you might not have too much trouble getting most other possibilities to work.



What is the percussion in BBCSO like? Could this work?


----------



## sphore

Some general questions about the Spitfire shop:

1. The Spitfire Scoring Bundles including Albion ONE, SsS, OACE, Orchestral Swarm and HZ Percussion, are those limited time offerings? Or do the included libraries change from time to time? Are they most likely still around on BF?

2. If I buy several libraries from one series/collection, do they affect prices for every additional library I buy of the same series? Or do you only get the price benefits when completing a collection? So if I get 2 Albions and then decide on a 3rd Albion later, will this get an additional discount? Or do I only get a discount, if I buy all remaining 3 Albions at the same time?

3. Same question about unrelated libraries. If I have a lot of Spitfire stuff, does this give me greater discounts for every other Spitfire library? Or do I only get discounts inside of specific series/collections?


----------



## method1

I'd be interested in some opinions on HZS.
I've done some searching on the forum and there's not much info that I can find apart from a handful of people who seem to like and use it. Couldn't even find much on YT beyond the official videos. 
I would have expected a lot more demos out there but I cannot seem to find much?


----------



## yiph2

sphore said:


> Some general questions about the Spitfire shop:
> 
> 1. The Spitfire Scoring Bundles including Albion ONE, SsS, OACE, Orchestral Swarm and HZ Percussion, are those limited time offerings? Or do the included libraries change from time to time? Are they most likely still around on BF?
> 
> 2. If I buy several libraries from one series/collection, do they affect prices for every additional library I buy of the same series? Or do you only get the price benefits when completing a collection? So if I get 2 Albions and then decide on a 3rd Albion later, will this get an additional discount? Or do I only get a discount, if I buy all remaining 3 Albions at the same time?
> 
> 3. Same question about unrelated libraries. If I have a lot of Spitfire stuff, does this give me greater discounts for every other Spitfire library? Or do I only get discounts inside of specific series/collections?


1. I don't think they change, they stay the same
2. If you have products from existing collections, there is a discount. For example I got the Hurwitz Bundle, so when I want to complete the Symphonic Complete collection, there will be a discount
3. Only collections and series, unless you buy the Gold, Premium or Everything bundle


----------



## Ray Toler

sphore said:


> 1. The Spitfire Scoring Bundles including Albion ONE, SsS, OACE, Orchestral Swarm and HZ Percussion, are those limited time offerings? Or do the included libraries change from time to time? Are they most likely still around on BF?



Only the JH bundles are "one time" for this sale. The rest are current offerings and should still be available next BF. I wouldn't expect the product lineups to change within a collection unless a new product is introduced that would affect it (e.g., NEO). (Or retired, e.g., Loegria (shakes fist at Spitfire)).



sphore said:


> 2. If I buy several libraries from one series/collection, do they affect prices for every additional library I buy of the same series? Or do you only get the price benefits when completing a collection? So if I get 2 Albions and then decide on a 3rd Albion later, will this get an additional discount? Or do I only get a discount, if I buy all remaining 3 Albions at the same time?



You get credit for any products in a collection that you already own when buying that collection, but not when buying other individual products that are in that collection.



sphore said:


> 3. Same question about unrelated libraries. If I have a lot of Spitfire stuff, does this give me greater discounts for every other Spitfire library? Or do I only get discounts inside of specific series/collections?



You don't get an additional discount just from the number of libraries you've purchased, only credit for products you already own that are in a collection.


----------



## sphore

The Albion Collection drives me crazy with Uist included. But I guess Iceni will see very little love anyways, after the integration of MetArk in my template. And they removed the V from Tundra. So the new Albion series is One, Tundra and Neo with an updated Iceni in the near future? "Await the New World Order!"


----------



## pawelmorytko

Anyone who got SSS recently: any early impression/thoughts? Worth it when you have other string libraries? Anyone kind enough to share a quick demo?


----------



## dzilizzi

sphore said:


> The Albion Collection drives me crazy with Uist included. But I guess Iceni will see very little love anyways, after the integration of MetArk in my template. And they removed the V from Tundra. So the new Albion series is One, Tundra and Neo with an updated Iceni in the near future? "Await the New World Order!"


I have One, Loegria and Tundra. I may get Neo eventually. But I can't ever see needing Uist and Inceni, as I also own the Arks and 8Dio's CAGE/CASE. I use the Arks, not the 8Dio's. It's more sound effects than music. So I keep looking at getting the "complete your collection" and passing.


----------



## easyrider

Ray Toler said:


> Only the JH bundles are "one time" for this sale.



I bought and completed SStO core and pro as I bought the String in the Apex sale at 50% off and then went back and bought the HZ Bundle...as was to good a price to miss...

That then sets you up for the Symphonic Complete...

I wish SF would do a dry studio percussion though...


----------



## BezO

HokageKakashi said:


> I had the budget to get either but after watching many videos and taking my own usage into consideration, I went with SStW Pro mostly because as an audio engineer, I know that in general, dry sounds are simply much more versatile and malleable. I saw someone saying that SSW has more feelings in the notes, and to me it's most likely due to the wetter samples. Reverb always makes things sound prettier. In high end orchestral sample libraries like the Spitfire ones, the feelings come more from using the modwheel expressively, and less from the actual samples because the samples are really just really short notes, and as much as you try, you can only put so much feeling into one note.
> 
> Even if you want to make blockbuster sounds, SStW will get you there; you just need to use some really good reverb. Sure, the recorded room sounds in SSW is technically "better," but I can also argue that by being able to adjust the reverb using a separate, high-quality reverb plugin on SStW, you will be able to better situate the instruments in the mix.
> 
> Both are amazing libraries of course, but I think SSW serves a bit more niche purposes while SStW is more all-purpose.


This line of thinking is saving me from the nice JH Pro bundle. The wetter sound is not my main thing any way, but I feel I can get close enough with verb if necessary.




Marsen said:


> I completed my Studio Pro Bundle with the winds and brass yesterday.
> They're sounding very good, but the more important thing is, they are melting perfectly together as one Orchestra. So the "small" sound (it's not) is an advantage for some layering. It's a blast. I'm super happy with my purchase.
> 
> For a more organic and bigger sound, I combined an algorythm Reverb with a smaller Hall and separate Predelay and an Convolution of the Bricasci with about 2.2 sec decay in the aux-channels.
> There is a video from Cinesamples, how to fit dry samples with bigger ones. It's quiet helpfull.
> The result is still a smaller and less epic space then Lyndhurst Hall.
> But it's what I was looking at.
> In my search of reviews for the Studio Orch., i often read the Brass are the weakest.
> Now I know they are so good.
> Maybe these people were looking for this Blockbuster Sound.
> Even the Horns are just amazing. (Lot of the people are complaining about the horns).
> This learns me: Make your own thing. Look at your sound. You like this, then this is for you.
> 
> The only contra I have, are some missing dynamic layers in the long articulations.
> Seems that there are just low and high.
> But it still works well.
> 
> Now I gonna get the Bernard Herrmann library. Oh my god, so much fun 🤣


Yeah, there are some very valuable opinions here, but you have to recognize the difference in needs. I was almost turned off from the Studio Brass, then very happy with it once acquired.


----------



## THW

Marsen said:


> I completed my Studio Pro Bundle with the winds and brass yesterday.
> They're sounding very good, but the more important thing is, they are melting perfectly together as one Orchestra. So the "small" sound (it's not) is an advantage for some layering. It's a blast. I'm super happy with my purchase.
> 
> For a more organic and bigger sound, I combined an algorythm Reverb with a smaller Hall and separate Predelay and an Convolution of the Bricasci with about 2.2 sec decay in the aux-channels.
> There is a video from Cinesamples, how to fit dry samples with bigger ones. It's quiet helpfull.
> The result is still a smaller and less epic space then Lyndhurst Hall.
> But it's what I was looking at.
> In my search of reviews for the Studio Orch., i often read the Brass are the weakest.
> Now I know they are so good.
> Maybe these people were looking for this Blockbuster Sound.
> Even the Horns are just amazing. (Lot of the people are complaining about the horns).
> This learns me: Make your own thing. Look at your sound. You like this, then this is for you.
> 
> The only contra I have, are some missing dynamic layers in the long articulations.
> Seems that there are just low and high.
> But it still works well.
> 
> Now I gonna get the Bernard Herrmann library. Oh my god, so much fun 🤣


Hi marsen—do you have a link to the cinesamples video?


----------



## Marsen

THW said:


> Hi marsen—do you have a link to the cinesamples video?



Here you go:


----------



## THW

Marsen said:


> Here you go:



That’s perfect, I happen to play violin and am using cinesamples primarily, thanks!


----------



## StillLife

sphore said:


> Some general questions about the Spitfire shop:
> 
> 1. The Spitfire Scoring Bundles including Albion ONE, SsS, OACE, Orchestral Swarm and HZ Percussion, are those limited time offerings? Or do the included libraries change from time to time? Are they most likely still around on BF?
> 
> 2. If I buy several libraries from one series/collection, do they affect prices for every additional library I buy of the same series? Or do you only get the price benefits when completing a collection? So if I get 2 Albions and then decide on a 3rd Albion later, will this get an additional discount? Or do I only get a discount, if I buy all remaining 3 Albions at the same time?
> 
> 3. Same question about unrelated libraries. If I have a lot of Spitfire stuff, does this give me greater discounts for every other Spitfire library? Or do I only get discounts inside of specific series/collections?


1. These bundles are fairly new, I think, but they were here long before the Spring sale began, so they're not time limited to this sale. I think they will still be there at BF.
2. You only get a discount when you buy a bundle, not per additional library belonging to that bundle.
3. Same as 2, though I hope they will do a loyalty sale sometime, because I am sure such a sale will pertain to me!


Sorry... just saw the questions have been answered already.... three times, I think...


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive

so this month i picked up bbcso and the full symphonic orchestra. i made a test tune with the bbcso and am now doing the same with sso - i'm building my template for sso by duplicating the corresponding bbcso templates instruments.

is sso generally balanced out of the box? if i leave all the faders at 0 am i good with this approach?


----------



## THW

audiosprite said:


> so this month i picked up bbcso and the full symphonic orchestra. i made a test tune with the bbcso and am now doing the same with sso - i'm building my template for sso by duplicating the corresponding bbcso templates instruments.
> 
> is sso generally balanced out of the box? if i leave all the faders at 0 am i good with this approach?


Hey, at this point I wouldn’t touch it until you can hear the difference.


----------



## CatOrchestra

It would be interesting to know what people mean by "balanced" - balanced as in the real world or balanced in an unrealistic way where all instruments are equally loud?


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive

for me i'd like to balance it realistically, i've never heard a real orchestra perform anything i've written so a balanced template seems like the best way to develop the internal ear for the medium


----------



## jacobthestupendous

You will have better results developing your ear by listening to real orchestra recordings in the style that you want to write.


----------



## sphore

StillLife said:


> 1. These bundles are fairly new, I think, but they were here long before the Spring sale began, so they're not time limited to this sale. I think they will still be there at BF.
> 2. You only get a discount when you buy a bundle, not per additional library belonging to that bundle.
> 3. Same as 2, though I hope they will do a loyalty sale sometime, because I am sure such a sale will pertain to me!
> 
> 
> Sorry... just saw the questions have been answered already.... three times, I think...



But I liked your answer the best


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

A question for users of Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions -

I'm a little fuzzy on what the "waves" are. Are they pre-recorded arcs, which were performed specifically that length by the players?

Or are they essentially the sustains with cc1 swells baked in so you can use both hands on the keyboard without operating the modwheel?

The key difference being whether the arc was performed that way or added later with cc1 crossfading.

---

UPDATE: They are recorded as swell.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso

Land of Missing Parts said:


> A question for users of Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions -
> 
> I'm a little fuzzy on what the "waves" are. Are they pre-recorded arcs, which were performed specifically that length by the players?
> 
> Or are they essentially the sustains with cc1 swells baked in so you can use both hands on the keyboard without operating the modwheel?
> 
> The key difference being whether the arc was performed that way or added later with cc1 crossfading.


They were performed as real dynamic arcs, yes.


----------



## ism

Sarah Mancuso said:


> They were performed as real dynamic arcs, yes.


And are fabulous.


----------



## sphore

The best sound and the most realistic sound don't have to be the same. It really depends on what your goals are. I bet that in a perfect scenario with the best orchestral sound, a lot of musicians would occupy exactly the same spot or overlapping spots, which usually they don't. Maybe some would sound best floating a few meters in the air. So the best sound would be highly unrealistic. With the close mics, your standing next to several orchestra musicians at the same time. Now are you standing at several places at the same time or are the musicians all sitting on the same chair?

Or in short, since both libraries haven't been recorded in the same space, you can't do anything better than starting out with the initial settings anyways. And then the first step would be balancing yourself towards your preferences.


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive

jacobthestupendous said:


> You will have better results developing your ear by listening to real orchestra recordings in the style that you want to write.


solid advice yeah. i've been spending most days since the sale started playing scores into bbcso and sso (separately), and when the results don't match the original i'm still a bit lost on whether it's

1) the capabilities of the library
2) the levels of the template and/or
3) my MIDI performance

that is the source of the discrepancy


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Sarah Mancuso said:


> They were performed as real dynamic arcs, yes.


Can you tell me if Spitfire has officially stated that they were performed as real dynamic arcs? I'm having trouble finding it in the manual and in any of the material they've put out.


----------



## ism

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Can you tell me if Spitfire has officially stated that they were performed as real dynamic arcs? I'm having trouble finding it in the manual and in any of the material they've put out.



I think its pretty clear by the sound. I can’t imagine dynamics this good could be simulated.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

ism said:


> I think its pretty clear by the sound. I can’t imagine dynamics this good could be simulated.


The main reason I'm uncertain is because recording arcs would be a considerable amount of extra work, and cost for them. If they were capturing each performance both as a sustain, then again as arcs of four different lengths, each length played in separately. You could imagine the costs multiplying. Which makes me think they would at least mention somewhere that they did it that way.


----------



## Michel Simons

ism said:


> I think its pretty clear by the sound. I can’t imagine dynamics this good could be simulated.



And even if it was simulated, what counts is the quality of the sound and that is definitely there.


----------



## ism

Land of Missing Parts said:


> The main reason I'm uncertain is because recording arcs would be a considerable amount of extra work, and cost for them. If they were capturing each performance both as a sustain, then again as arcs of three different lengths, each length played in separately. You could imagine the costs multiplying. Which makes me think they would at least mention somewhere that they did it that way.



Yep. But OACE is the real deal. 

And there's no legato. A single legato is ~10x as much work as a sustain. So OACE is actually 21 sus patches, and 12 arc patches (4 lengths x 3 articulations). Which is a lot, but not at all unrealistic in a library with no legato.


----------



## ism

Michel Simons said:


> And even if it was simulated, what counts is the quality of the sound and that is definitely there.



Agreed. But I'd be supremely impressed if it were even possible to simulate that sound quality.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

ism said:


> Yep. But OACE is the real deal.


Fair points. I don't want to be that VIC member who is impossible to please. As Jay says "if it sounds good, it _is_ good." And it does sound good to me.

The pandemic has put me in a mindset where I want to know what things people say are verified facts instead of assumptions. Assumptions can later turn out to be true, of course.

---

EDIT: They are recorded as swells.  Oliver says in this video:


----------



## ism

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Fair points. I don't want to be that VIC member who is impossible to please. As Jay says "if it sounds good, it _is_ good."
> 
> The pandemic has put me in a mindset where I want to know what things people say are 100% verified truths instead of assumptions. Let's be clear in our answers about whether something is an assumption. Assumptions can later turn out to be true, of course.


Totally fair. I think I also remember Olafur talking about recording the waves in one of the videos.


----------



## MarcHedenberg

Here's the real interesting question though: ok so LCO and OACE sound good, but are there decent guides out there on how I can make my own textures from samples and recordings? I dabble a bit with synthesis, but not so much with manipulation of existing sounds and instruments, if that makes sense.


----------



## Igorianych

I bought Angular String Evolutions (very intense microtonal textures, a good addition to LCO), Sound Dust Vol. 1 (very deep "dusty" tools)
And I think about a Percussion swarm. Are there any happy owners? Is this a universal library? Or just for one project?


----------



## ism

MarcHedenberg said:


> Here's the real interesting question though: ok so LCO and OACE sound good, but are there decent guides out there on how I can make my own textures from samples and recordings? I dabble a bit with synthesis, but not so much with manipulation of existing sounds and instruments, if that makes sense.



Don't know much about sound design my self, but some thoughts on LCO as almost a "hyper-organic synth" (and a Jed Kurtzweil's score using the real LCO) on this thread:





__





Final Opinions on Spitfire LCO


The last SF library I bought was the BHOT, and that not only because of my admiration for Herrmann, but for the simple fact that the dry samples were some of the best sounding and useable-with-other-libraries I've ever owned (not to mention so many excellent legato patches...for all you legati...




vi-control.net


----------



## paulmatthew

Can anyone give me a better idea of how "wet" the Spitfire Symphony Orchestra is compared to say Albion ONE and the Studio Series? I feel like they are closer to the sound of Albion ONE which I'm fine with but want to be sure before I go any further. My preference lies somewhere in the middle like CSS and Cinebrass. I'm thinking of getting the Symphony Complete Collection (SSS,SSW,SSB,Percussion) along with the Chamber Strings. Or would I be better off with just Chamber Strings, BBC Core and Joby Burgess Percussion? I have a lot of the trailer type libraries and am looking for more of a film and orchestral sound but less on the classical side.


----------



## easyrider

paulmatthew said:


> Can anyone give me a better idea of how "wet" the Spitfire Symphony Orchestra is compared to say Albion ONE and the Studio Series? I feel like they are closer to the sound of Albion ONE which I'm fine with but want to be sure before I go any further. My preference lies somewhere in the middle like CSS and Cinebrass. I'm thinking of getting the Symphony Complete Collection (SSS,SSW,SSB,Percussion) along with the Chamber Strings. Or would I be better off with just Chamber Strings, BBC Core and Joby Burgess Percussion? I have a lot of the trailer type libraries and am looking for more of a film and orchestral sound but less on the classical side.



If you go SSS route

make sure you get this first

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-professional-selects/
then the percussion after....


----------



## ridgero

I am curious what will happen next.

I completed the SSO, because I am sure that there will be a new Spitfire Player SSO with extended Mic positions in the future. I think there will never be a cheaper upgrade again.

I want something similar like the Mix 1 and Mix 2 of the BBCSO.


----------



## paulmatthew

ridgero said:


> I am curious what will happen next.
> 
> I completed the SSO, because I am sure that there will be a new Spitfire Player SSO with extended Mic positions in the future. I think there will never be a cheaper upgrade again.
> 
> I want something similar like the Mix 1 and Mix 2 of the BBCSO.


I don't see that happening. BBCSO is their SSO for their player. I don't think they will be moving any of their libraries over to the new player. They have only done this with their Originals series , which are just small parts of existing libraries. If they do a full one , I'm sure it will start with Albion One. Orchestral Tools seems to be starting to port over their libraries into the Sine player but that will take some time.


----------



## jbuhler

ridgero said:


> I am curious what will happen next.
> 
> I completed the SSO, because I am sure that there will be a new Spitfire Player SSO with extended Mic positions in the future. I think there will never be a cheaper upgrade again.
> 
> I want something similar like the Mix 1 and Mix 2 of the BBCSO.


This is in the works. Last I saw it was supposed to be out this year. But it was initially announced for last year, so who knows when it might actually appear.

In any case, the extended mics do indeed include two Jake Jackson stereo mixes, along with outriggers, a close ribbon, a stereo pair, and gallery mic. For SSS it also includes leader mics for each section.


----------



## jtnyc

paulmatthew said:


> I don't see that happening. BBCSO is their SSO for their player. I don't think they will be moving any of their libraries over to the new player. They have only done this with their Originals series , which are just small parts of existing libraries. If they do a full one , I'm sure it will start with Albion One. Orchestral Tools seems to be starting to port over their libraries into the Sine player but that will take some time.



They have also ported some of the old Evo libraries to the new player as well


----------



## jtnyc

Ok, I bit - Got OACE for $160 by completing the Scoring Essentials collection
and Union Chapel Organ for $89

It pays to check those collections as I was about to pay $179 for OACE


----------



## jtnyc

Brutally slow download speed at the moment ..... 12Mbps


----------



## easyrider

Any Eric Whitacre choir users?

Thoughts....


----------



## ridgero

paulmatthew said:


> I don't see that happening. BBCSO is their SSO for their player. I don't think they will be moving any of their libraries over to the new player. They have only done this with their Originals series , which are just small parts of existing libraries. If they do a full one , I'm sure it will start with Albion One. Orchestral Tools seems to be starting to port over their libraries into the Sine player but that will take some time.



Why else would they hold off on re-releasing their extended mic positions?


----------



## easyrider

The collections are definitely were it’s at...I was Looking at getting Albion One and OACE but just checked and I can get them in the essentials collection which makes the studio solo strings only £122


----------



## paulmatthew

ridgero said:


> Why else would they hold off on re-releasing their extended mic positions?


Are those supposed to become available at some point?


----------



## Luka

Are instruments that are not in a bundle ever more than 40% off? Or is it the usual discount every time there is a sale?


----------



## CT

easyrider said:


> Any Eric Whitacre choir users?
> 
> Thoughts....



I think it's superb. Best virtual instrument I own and there aren't many that I don't own which I'd rank higher.


----------



## easyrider

Luka said:


> Are instruments that are not in a bundle ever more than 40% off? Or is it the usual discount every time there is a sale?



SStS was 50% off couple of months back in the APEX sale


----------



## easyrider

miket said:


> I think it's superb. Best virtual instrument I own and there aren't many that I don't own which I'd rank higher.



Its in my cart....


----------



## CT

It's one of those rare VI's that isn't just an example of good programming, or cool/new sounds, or a pretty marketing campaign... it's a snapshot of unique and immaculate musicianship. Having it in my computer is astounding and I can't help but feel some degree of reverence whenever I use it.

Plus, it's the only time Grace Davidson's voice has ever been sampled (as far as I know). That alone is worth the price....


----------



## paulmatthew

Luka said:


> Are instruments that are not in a bundle ever more than 40% off? Or is it the usual discount every time there is a sale?


Generally not. Your best deals are going to come from having products in a bundle , then adding the bundle to cart. Sometimes they will run a deal for a few weeks on a certain library that may be around 50%. 

*****Make sure you check the prices in the cart before you buy too. I came across a few nasty surprises when i added certain things to my cart today. One of them set a bundle price almost $700 higher and adding Studio Strings Professional kicked the price of the Justin Hurwitz Selects up $60 more! In the end , I picked up Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects and the SSO Chamber Orchestra which came to almost 58% off.


----------



## jbuhler

paulmatthew said:


> Are those supposed to become available at some point?


They’ve been available and then they had a sale on them, saying they wouldn’t be available again until SSO was updated and ported to the new player.


----------



## paulmatthew

jbuhler said:


> They’ve been available and then they had a sale on them, saying they wouldn’t be available again until SSO was updated and ported to the new player.


Interesting. I looked into this earlier and saw they had additional mics available as one point in time.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

When Spitfire says "ends May 31st", does that mean the sale is no longer valid *on* the 31st? Or *after* the 31st? Basically, can I order on Sunday?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Justin L. Franks said:


> When Spitfire says "ends May 31st", does that mean the sale is no longer valid *on* the 31st? Or *after* the 31st? Basically, can I order on Sunday?


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Land of Missing Parts said:


>


Unfortunately that is still not clear. Does "midnight Sunday May 31st" mean 11:59PM Saturday evening = last minute, or 11:59PM Sunday evening = last minute?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Justin L. Franks said:


> Unfortunately that is still not clear. Does "midnight Sunday May 31st" mean 11:59PM Saturday evening = last minute, or 11:59PM Sunday evening = last minute?


It would make more sense if the sale ends when the weekend is over, rather than ending halfway through the weekend.


----------



## dzilizzi

Luka said:


> Are instruments that are not in a bundle ever more than 40% off? Or is it the usual discount every time there is a sale?


It's kind of rare. The Apex sale in March usually has one library at 50% off. They've done 50% off sales before discontinuing a product. And I've sometimes seen a 50% off something like Albion One st the start of the school year.


----------



## dzilizzi

paulmatthew said:


> Generally not. Your best deals are going to come from having products in a bundle , then adding the bundle to cart. Sometimes they will run a deal for a few weeks on a certain library that may be around 50%.
> 
> *****Make sure you check the prices in the cart before you buy too. I came across a few nasty surprises when i added certain things to my cart today. One of them set a bundle price almost $700 higher and adding Studio Strings Professional kicked the price of the Justin Hurwitz Selects up $60 more! In the end , I picked up Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects and the SSO Chamber Orchestra which came to almost 58% off.


Must be a glitch in their system. It shouldn't do that. But, it is also good to buy some things first to get the better bundle prices.


----------



## dzilizzi

Justin L. Franks said:


> Unfortunately that is still not clear. Does "midnight Sunday May 31st" mean 11:59PM Saturday evening = last minute, or 11:59PM Sunday evening = last minute?


Usually Sunday at 11:59 pm, as 11:59 pm on Saturday is still the 30th. The real question is, what time zone.....


----------



## holywilly

Any Hauschka composer toolkit users here? What are your thoughts on this one?


----------



## Mornats

dzilizzi said:


> Usually Sunday at 11:59 pm, as 11:59 pm on Saturday is still the 30th. The real question is, what time zone.....



Spitfire are in the British Tea Time zone.


----------



## Serge Pavkin

dzilizzi said:


> Usually Sunday at 11:59 pm, as 11:59 pm on Saturday is still the 30th. The real question is, what time zone.....


Just pull yourself together and decide don't buy anything! The main thing is to hold out for midnight Sunday! On Sunday evening, take sleeping pills and go to bed. On Monday, you wake up and see that the discounts ARE STILL VALID and you will immediately buy it all! I always do that.


----------



## FinGael

Got BBC Core: Sleigh bells, here I come!


----------



## creativeforge

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It would make more sense if the sale ends when the weekend is over, rather than ending halfway through the weekend.



Personally, I think ending a sale one day prior to a ton of people getting checks (or direct deposits as in my case) on the 1st of the month, is a bit disappointing. I asked several times about this, here and in PM and never got a reply. But I will bite the bullet and swipe away Tundra with my CC. Hoping for a better June than May was!  I can't pass THIS sale on... Unbelievable price!


----------



## Rex282

Any love for the quartet????It will finish out my SF strings.....


----------



## dzilizzi

Sergii Pavkin said:


> Just pull yourself together and decide don't buy anything! The main thing is to hold out for midnight Sunday! On Sunday evening, take sleeping pills and go to bed. On Monday, you wake up and see that the discounts ARE STILL VALID and you will immediately buy it all! I always do that.


Still thinking about finishing off my SStO pro, but really not in any hurry.


----------



## Serge Pavkin

dzilizzi said:


> Still thinking about finishing off my SStO pro, but really not in any hurry.


I also think about it) I really love SStS pro and would like to complete the collection.


----------



## dzilizzi

Sergii Pavkin said:


> I also think about it) I really love SStS pro and would like to complete the collection.


I have so much other stuff, other that wanting to have it completed, I don't need it. I don't really use SStO much. Though maybe if I had all the mic positions.....


----------



## Michel Simons

dzilizzi said:


> I have so much other stuff, other that wanting to have it completed, I don't need it. I don't really use SStO much. Though maybe if I had all the mic positions.....



Oh, just buy it.


----------



## dzilizzi

Michel Simons said:


> Oh, just buy it.


But then what will I buy next Xmas?


----------



## Michel Simons

dzilizzi said:


> But then what will I buy next Xmas?



There will always be something else, that's the only other certainty in life, except from being born and dying.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Bit the bullet and pressed a few buttons. - $1500. Justin Hurwitz Pro, Chamber Strings, Spitfire Perc, and Orchestral Grand Piano are now a welcome part of the arsenal. Yikes.


----------



## Luka

I'm wondering if I should get the Hans Zimmer Percussion to complete the Spitfire Percussion with Taikos and all the good things in HZ Percussion.


----------



## Cheezus

So with my current libraries (BHCT, Spitfire Studio Pro Collection), I'm thinking I'll get one more library that can provide some more eclectic sounds to the palette but that can still be versatile.

My choices are:
Neo ($350)
Tundra ($240)
London Contemporary Orchestra ($209)

I've watched walkthroughs of each and have identified several patches that I would 100% use from each of them (so I will probably end up with all of them eventually), so I'm just curious which one gives the most mileage and range for the money if I can only pick one.


----------



## StillLife

Cheezus said:


> So with my current libraries (BHCT, Spitfire Studio Pro Collection), I'm thinking I'll get one more library that can provide some more eclectic sounds to the palette but that can still be versatile.
> 
> My choices are:
> Neo ($350)
> Tundra ($240)
> London Contemporary Orchestra ($209)
> 
> I've watched walkthroughs of each and have identified several patches that I would 100% use from each of them (so I will probably end up with all of them eventually), so I'm just curious which one gives the most mileage and range for the money if I can only pick one.


Regardless of the quality of Neo (and I am intrigued by it), this may not be the sale to buy it, if you're looking for the most profit. Good chance NEO will be 40% off during BF or the Christmas sale.
Tough decision between Tundra and LCOS. With Tundra you undoubtly get more: not only orchestral sounds, but synth-like patches and an evo even (the Vral Grid). It is one of the most beloved libraries of Spitfire, that's for sure. It is much, much wetter than the Studio Series and BHCT and really soft. Crank up the volume in Kontakt.
LCOS is an acquired taste. Beautiful sound, dry, very unique articulations.


----------



## Cheezus

StillLife said:


> Regardless of the quality of Neo (and I am intrigued by it), this may not be the sale the buy it, if your looking for the most profit. Good chance NEO will be 40% off during BF or the Christmas sale.
> Tough decision between Tundra and LCOS. With Tundra you undoubtly get more: not only orchestral sounds, but synth-like patches and an evo even (the Vral Grid). It is one of the most beloved libraries of Spitfire, that's for sure. It is much, much wetter than the Studio Series and BHCT and really soft. Crank up the volume in Kontakt.
> LCOS is an acquired taste. Beautiful sound, dry, very unique articulations.



You're right about Neo being likely cheaper down the road, all things equal it would be a no-brainer for me over the other two but the prospect of a steeper discount in the future keeps me from pulling the trigger. LCO sounds awesome but I just wish it had more than strings for the money. Tundra is cheaper than Neo and has great value but out of the three, all things being equal, I would get it last due to the large scope being likely outside of my comfort zone for a bit...

Thanks once again for the advice, you've been really helpful I appreciate it


----------



## Marsen

Jacob Fanto said:


> Bit the bullet and pressed a few buttons.



Pressed some buttons too. It' s out of control. JH pro select, BHCT, completed SStO Pro.
But I don't have much love for SSS.

Have to buy Chamber Strings too, eating oat flakes rest of the year and who needs holiday, we have corona.

I already thought this may happen...
Tried SSW. This Bass Clarinet...! 

Woodwinds are underrated! 
Violas too!

No time, have to push buttons


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It would make more sense if the sale ends when the weekend is over, rather than ending halfway through the weekend.



Yup I agree, just wanted to be sure. And now I am...there is now a countdown banner at the top of the Spitfire website, saying "The Spring Sale Ends in 26:20:54".


----------



## StillLife

Cheezus said:


> You're right about Neo being likely cheaper down the road, all things equal it would be a no-brainer for me over the other two but the prospect of a steeper discount in the future keeps me from pulling the trigger. LCO sounds awesome but I just wish it had more than strings for the money. Tundra is cheaper than Neo and has great value but out of the three, all things being equal, I would get it last due to the large scope being likely outside of my comfort zone for a bit...
> 
> Thanks once again for the advice, you've been really helpful I appreciate it


My pleasure!


----------



## StillLife

StillLife said:


> My pleasure!


Oh, and I understand your doubts about Tundra completely. It is vast, I have not yet connected with it (but it's clear I am in the minority here). 
LCOT is only strings, can understand why that might hold you back: the Studio Strings are very versatile. I think I'd chose Solo Strings or Olafur's Chamber Evolutions before LCOS, somewhat easier to blend, I think, and both unique in their own way. That said: LCOT is lovely (love the demo's). Just a bit harder to work with, in my opinion.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

So I've definitely decided on the Symphony Complete (via JH bundle + Symphony Complete bundle for best value), and OACE. I just need to decide whether to also get Chamber Strings and/or BT Phobos (I've dabbled with ambient electronic before).

It sounds like I should buy the JH bundle + Symphony Complete bundle (adding both to my cart adds only $232 for Symphony Complete, for a total of $1130) first. Then do Chamber Strings separately if I decide on that, to get the best price.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso

If you're buying Chamber Strings and already have the rest of Symphony Orchestra, you can save some money by completing the SSO Chamber Edition bundle instead of buying SCS on its own: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sso-chamber-edition/

(It's weird that this isn't automatic...)


----------



## easyrider

Sarah Mancuso said:


> If you're buying Chamber Strings and already have the rest of Symphony Orchestra, you can save some money by completing the SSO Chamber Edition bundle instead of buying SCS on its own: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sso-chamber-edition/
> 
> (It's weird that this isn't automatic...)



how much is scs showing as in the bundle?


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Sarah Mancuso said:


> If you're buying Chamber Strings and already have the rest of Symphony Orchestra, you can save some money by completing the SSO Chamber Edition bundle instead of buying SCS on its own: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sso-chamber-edition/
> 
> (It's weird that this isn't automatic...)



Yup, got it. Thanks!



easyrider said:


> how much is scs showing as in the bundle?



Looks like Chamber Strings is $355 if you already have SSB and SSW, and add the SSO Chamber Edition bundle to your cart.


----------



## easyrider

Hans Zimmer percussion or Joby Burgess percussion?

Both same price for me....


----------



## Marsen

Justin L. Franks said:


> Looks like Chamber Strings is $355 if you already have SSB and SSW, and add the SSO Chamber Edition bundle to your cart.



I can confirm this.


----------



## Ray Toler

For those of you in the last hours deciding which buttons to push, here's one final plug for the spreadsheet I put together. It can help you see everything all in one place, and you can create what-if scenarios (i.e.., tell it you own a product and see what your "Complete Your Collection" prices will be.)

If you don't have Excel, it should import directly into other products like Google Sheets or Apple Numbers.





__





Spitfire Products & Collections Spreadsheet


VERSION 0.3 UPDATE: Corrected SStO and Zimmer Pro collections to use upgrade calculations. They should now correctly apply credit if you own any non-pro versions of products in those collections. VERSION 0.2 UPDATE: I've replaced the attached file with a new version. There are two main...




vi-control.net





As for me, they got me. I wasn't going to do it, but I did it. I was only planning on OACE and maybe a low-priced impulse buy, but I instead ended up with OACE and the JH Pro bundle.


----------



## dzilizzi

easyrider said:


> Hans Zimmer percussion or Joby Burgess percussion?
> 
> Both same price for me....


JB is more orchestral and includes glockenspiel and marimba, whereas HZ is epic like Taikos. And you probably want the pro version. 

But what it comes down to is, do you want sleigh bells? JB has Sleigh bells.


----------



## kgdrum

I was originally going to buy Percussion Swarm if I bought anything.
Well few of days ago I saw a great Cory Pelizzari review of Albion Neo on YouTube 🥰
I have all of the other Albion’s so I can complete the collection and grab Neo for $210,so now I’m leaning towards Neo...................


----------



## Rory

easyrider said:


> Hans Zimmer percussion or Joby Burgess percussion?
> 
> Both same price for me....




I went with Burgess and Ricotti rather than the Zimmer libraries, but I wanted a traditional palette and I'm reading the book below. Look at the instrument lists and see what suits your needs. If I recall, Ricotti participated in the Zimmer libraries.


----------



## easyrider

How does the BBC pro percussion section compare to the JB percussion...?

Could I use the BBC pro percussion with other strings like SCS etc...and other libraries?


----------



## Levon

Couldn't resist the JH Select Pro bundle. Also treated myself to the Symphonic Organ, Spitfire Percussion and BBC SO. That's my summer stay-at-home holiday sorted


----------



## bigrichpea

kgdrum said:


> I was originally going to buy Percussion Swarm if I bought anything.
> Well few of days ago I saw a great Cory Pelizzari review of Albion Neo on YouTube 🥰
> I have all of the other Albion’s so I can complete the collection and grab Neo for $210,so now I’m leaning towards Neo...................



Cory's video was the reason I bought Neo


----------



## dzilizzi

easyrider said:


> How does the BBC pro percussion section compare to the JB percussion...?
> 
> Could I use the BBC pro percussion with other strings like SCS etc...and other libraries?


I think the BBCSO pro percussion might be enough for a while with SSO/SCS etc.... 

So I broke down and got the SStO Brass/Winds pro to complete my library. I see why they are more popular vs. the regular versions. I mixed the close with the ambient and outriggers and got a much better sound. I'm much happier with the Brass and winds now.


----------



## Levon

dzilizzi said:


> I think the BBCSO pro percussion might be enough for a while with SSO/SCS etc....
> 
> So I broke down and got the SStO Brass/Winds pro to complete my library. I see why they are more popular vs. the regular versions. I mixed the close with the ambient and outriggers and got a much better sound. I'm much happier with the Brass and winds now.


Do the SStO instruments layer well with the SSO?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

dzilizzi said:


> So I broke down and got the SStO Brass/Winds pro to complete my library. I see why they are more


Hm. Those are the Pro versions missing for me too.

Does anyone now if the waves in OACE are tempo locked? Or are they fixed?


----------



## StillLife

dzilizzi said:


> I think the BBCSO pro percussion might be enough for a while with SSO/SCS etc....
> 
> So I broke down and got the SStO Brass/Winds pro to complete my library. I see why they are more popular vs. the regular versions. I mixed the close with the ambient and outriggers and got a much better sound. I'm much happier with the Brass and winds now.


Glad you like them! Very glad I went for them too.


----------



## StillLife

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Hm. Those are the Pro versions missing for me too.
> 
> Does anyone now if the waves in OACE are tempo locked? Or are they fixed?


There are Time Machine patches for the Waves, so I guess these follow the click as good as possible. But I have not did a stress test with them.


----------



## StillLife

And now I am contemplating the OA collection for Stratus and the originals Evo's. I am intrigued by Stratus, thanks to Oliver's video, but I am not sure if I would use the original Evo's.


----------



## NoamL

Sarah Mancuso said:


> If you're buying Chamber Strings and already have the rest of Symphony Orchestra, you can save some money by completing the SSO Chamber Edition bundle instead of buying SCS on its own: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sso-chamber-edition/
> 
> (It's weird that this isn't automatic...)



Dang this is pretty tempting. $355 for Spitfire Chamber Strings. Someone talk me out of it!


----------



## CT

No. Let's do it together.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso

NoamL said:


> Dang this is pretty tempting. $355 for Spitfire Chamber Strings. Someone talk me out of it!


It's goood.....


----------



## StillLife

Sarah Mancuso said:


> It's goood.....





NoamL said:


> Dang this is pretty tempting. $355 for Spitfire Chamber Strings. Someone talk me out of it!


I'll try.... I think I prefer Studio Strings pro....


----------



## Marsen

NoamL said:


> Dang this is pretty tempting. $355 for Spitfire Chamber Strings. Someone talk me out of it!



It's even better.


Go for it!


----------



## Ilior

Hi im new in this of virtual instruments. Recently I bought BBC spitfire. i want to buy hans zimmer keys and string. 700€ . Do you think that is good idea? Thanks


----------



## NoamL

miket said:


> No. Let's do it together.



Bam. Done.


----------



## CT

Guess that just about ends my deliberations too then.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

This thread is dangerous. At least for the next half hour.


----------



## styledelk

Well here we are. Deciding still between Divisimate, Bitwig Studio, completing the Olafur collection. SCS is tempting, but still too much on it's own without a collection to help its price down.
I'm at a loss to feel strongly enough for anything I think.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Ilior said:


> Hi im new in this of virtual instruments. Recently I bought BBC spitfire. i want to buy hans zimmer keys and string. 700€ . Do you think that is good idea? Thanks


There are better options. Don’t let the sale consume you!


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Just under 15 minutes now... not gonna cave not gonna cave.


----------



## StillLife

Ilior said:


> Hi im new in this of virtual instruments. Recently I bought BBC spitfire. i want to buy hans zimmer keys and string. 700€ . Do you think that is good idea? Thanks


That wouldn't be the libraries I'd spend 700 on. Especially not if I just got into sample libraries. Just delve into BBCSO! Need piano, other embelishments? Use the LABS-series!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

NoamL said:


> Bam. Done.


You can tell us how awesome SCS and SSS are. Just wait at least 10 more minutes.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

NoamL said:


> Dang this is pretty tempting. $355 for Spitfire Chamber Strings. Someone talk me out of it!



Nope, not going to do it. SCS is freaking gorgeous.


----------



## StillLife

I'm out. Very happy with the full Studio Orchestra Pro!


----------



## Technostica

Sound Dust Vol. 1 @ Mon 01/06/2020 00:01


----------



## Rex282

The party's over...it's time to call it a day..they burst my pretty red ballon....well maybe not..I put JH pro in my cart and it's still on sale.........damn Spitfire!!


----------



## Cheezus

How did Albion Tundra end up in my Kontakt 20 minutes before the sale ended?

You know what, I won't ask questions.


----------



## Stringtree

Cheezus said:


> How did Albion Tundra end up in my Kontakt 20 minutes before the sale ended?
> 
> You know what, I won't ask questions.



I don't at all anticipate regretful posts from you in the next few days. Congratulations!


----------



## styledelk

Sale was still up, so shit I ended up with the original Olafur Evolutions.


----------



## hayvel

Got myself Uist today. I finally decided to get this after a long time of research and consideration if iIreally actually need it. I was so busy overthinking this, I almost forgot to actually place the order and then saw the sales timer at 00:00:00. I was lucky though, the product in my cart was still on discount. Whew.

Now I finally have that unusual instrumentation stuff covered. My arsenal is ALMOST complete now. :-D or at least that is what I tell myself (and my wife). Really looking forward to the first testrun.


----------



## lp59burst

Sale seems to still be going on...

I just completed my OA collection. I got OA Stratus and Composer toolkit as a "Complete Your Collection" bundle...


----------



## StillLife

lp59burst said:


> Sale seems to still be going on...
> 
> I just completed my OA collection. I got OA Stratus and Composer toolkit as a "Complete Your Collection" bundle...


Just out of curiosity: how do you rate the original evo?


----------



## ridgero

As seen on many Spitifre sales before: The sale does end on the next day

Sometimes you get a even bigger sale on that day. I bought the BHCT on 1.1.2019 and got a double discount, because BHCT was on sale in January.


----------



## Mornats

I'm happy with what I got. I'd planned to upgrade my solo strings for ages now so that was my goal during this sale. Other than some disappointment with the harsh rebows I'm gonna like that library.

I have to say I found it almost too difficult to resist OACE as I could complete a bundle for £127.01 but I'm gonna try and see if I can recreate the effect with some of my existing libraries first, although may be a tall order consideration how highly regarded this library is. Otherwise, I'll see about it in the next sale later this year.

I was almost convinced to upgrade my studio strings to the pro version but a couple of things put me off. One was the 200GB download. I'm currently on a rubbish 17mbps connection and it would take several days to download. And I can't download when my partner and I are working remotely during the week. Also, I'd then feel like I'd have to upgrade my studio winds and brass to pro and then the cost goes above what I'm willing to spend. I'm happily creating music and liking my core studio orchestra at the moment so was happy to pass.

So now I did a cursory check of the Spitfire website this morning and saw LCO Strings on sale 30% off (less discount than the spring sale) and of course now I think they're just right up my street. Gah.

Hopefully everyone's happy with what they got.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Mornats said:


> I'm happy with what I got.
> 
> Hopefully everyone's happy with what they got.




Best,

Geoff


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Mornats said:


> I'm happy with what I got. I'd planned to upgrade my solo strings for ages now so that was my goal during this sale. Other than some disappointment with the harsh rebows I'm gonna like that library.



By "harsh rebows" do you mean in the solo strings library, when holding down a long, and you can pretty clearly hear the loop point?

If you really want to hear something disappointing in Solo Strings, open up the cello and go to the Long Sul Ponts. Play and hold down A2. Other notes in that octave do similar things. The harmonics are supposed to be there, but definitely not the warbly pitch.



Mornats said:


> Hopefully everyone's happy with what they got.



Definitely! The JH Professional Selects (SSO + Harp) @ $898, and being able to turn it into Symphony Complete for $232 (totalling $1130), was a really great deal. And once that was done, getting Chamber Strings for $355? Yeah, couldn't resist.


----------



## Mornats

Justin L. Franks said:


> By "harsh rebows" do you mean in the solo strings library, when holding down a long, and you can pretty clearly hear the loop point?



Yep, there's a thread on it over here https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfie-solo-strings-problem.93810/

I'll have a listen for those wobbly notes you mentioned. I kinda like that thing when it's intentional but not if it's not


----------



## RogiervG

sales is over people... time to save money for next sales..


----------



## Mornats

RogiervG said:


> sales is over people... time to save money for next sales..



So what's everyone looking at buying in the next Spitfire sale?


----------



## Jacob Fanto

That’s a wrap! See


Mornats said:


> So what's everyone looking at buying in the next Spitfire sale?


Next big sale is Black Friday, correct?


----------



## yiph2

Jacob Fanto said:


> That’s a wrap! See
> 
> Next big sale is Black Friday, correct?


Summer


----------



## Luka

Mornats said:


> So what's everyone looking at buying in the next Spitfire sale?



Eric Whitacre choir, here I come!


----------



## RogiervG

yiph2 said:


> Summer


summer? it is already summer-ish  i don't think SF will do any significant sale before BF.


----------



## dzilizzi

Jacob Fanto said:


> That’s a wrap! See
> 
> Next big sale is Black Friday, correct?


Next wishlist/full sale of everything is Xmas. There will be smaller sales of specific items that may or may not interest you between now and then. At BF there will be the Ton. Usually 3 libraries for $99. Great deal if it is something you want.


----------



## gussunkri

To my own surprise I bought: nothing!


----------



## RogiervG

gussunkri said:


> To my own surprise I bought: nothing!


me neither


----------



## N.Caffrey

I really wanted OACE, but then I got CYCLES.


----------



## dzilizzi

N.Caffrey said:


> I really wanted OACE, but then I got CYCLES.


I'd like to know how that works adding in your own loops. If you can make your own presets with outside orchestral sounds, it would be worth the price. Otherwise, I have easier to use things that do the same thing that cost less.


----------



## easyrider

I bought

JH Selects Pro
SStO
SStO pro
BHCT
JB Percussion
Piano
OACE
Albion One
Solo Strings


----------



## nolotrippen

I was bad. I bought Angel Strings and Arctic Strings and am using them on the Westworld entry. Don't judge me.


----------



## Zanshin

easyrider said:


> I bought
> 
> JH Selects Pro
> SStO
> SStO pro
> BHCT
> JB Percussion
> Piano
> OACE
> Albion One
> Solo Strings



Dang! I have some overlap, I got:
BBCSO Pro
Solo strings
BHCT
SStO and then Pro a few minutes later (Worth the extra few dollars to have access the non-pro libs for me as well)


----------



## N.Caffrey

dzilizzi said:


> I'd like to know how that works adding in your own loops. If you can make your own presets with outside orchestral sounds, it would be worth the price. Otherwise, I have easier to use things that do the same thing that cost less.



I haven't tried yet, will let you know. But that's why I chose it instead of the beautiful strings by Olafur. I think I can make something unique with this one. Only problem, you need a very powerful computer. Auras is already very heavy, I can run maybe 3-4 before having to freeze them, but with this one, one patch and it goes almost all the way up, which is a bummer, as I usually don't have many problems with other libraries.


----------



## Ray Toler

I was going to be good. Just wanted OACE and maybe a <$100 impulse buy. Then JH Pro showed up. So I tried to decide between JH Pro and OACE. Then I decided on JH Pro *and* OACE. Then I caved and went back and picked up Earth, Kinematic, Scraped Percussion, and HG2O.

I kind of felt bad about my lack of control until I loaded up Masse and was just noodling around with the tutti patch. Wife shouted up the stairs, "that's gorgeous!"

The good news is that between this sale and last BF, I've gotten most of my must-haves and wants out of the way. After I get better at orchestral programming, I might go back and pick up SStO, or play with Zimmer, but I feel good about the core (and extras).

The other good news is that my 2TB SSD dedicated to Spitfire libraries is now at the 81% full mark. Unless another 2TB or a 4TB somehow makes it into my rig in the next few months (unlikely given price gouging and supply-chain disruptions), I'll have to be much more judicious about my future purchases. Enforced willpower FTW!!


----------



## method1

dzilizzi said:


> I'd like to know how that works adding in your own loops. If you can make your own presets with outside orchestral sounds, it would be worth the price. Otherwise, I have easier to use things that do the same thing that cost less.



Adding sounds is easy, you can then save your patch as a snapshot. 
It's a very inspiring & flexible instrument.


----------



## Levon

Ray Toler said:


> I was going to be good. Just wanted OACE and maybe a <$100 impulse buy. Then JH Pro showed up. So I tried to decide between JH Pro and OACE. Then I decided on JH Pro *and* OACE. Then I caved and went back and picked up Earth, Kinematic, Scraped Percussion, and HG2O.
> 
> I kind of felt bad about my lack of control until I loaded up Masse and was just noodling around with the tutti patch. Wife shouted up the stairs, "that's gorgeous!"
> 
> The good news is that between this sale and last BF, I've gotten most of my must-haves and wants out of the way. After I get better at orchestral programming, I might go back and pick up SStO, or play with Zimmer, but I feel good about the core (and extras).
> 
> The other good news is that my 2TB SSD dedicated to Spitfire libraries is now at the 81% full mark. Unless another 2TB or a 4TB somehow makes it into my rig in the next few months (unlikely given price gouging and supply-chain disruptions), I'll have to be much more judicious about my future purchases. Enforced willpower FTW!!


Likewise, I started off with no intention of taking part in any Spring sale this year until JH Pro popped up! I had intended to move into the Symphonic range at some point but maybe not quite this soon but the JH Pro offer was just too good to turn down! It has never been this low!


----------



## Zero&One

Jacob Fanto said:


> That’s a wrap! See
> 
> Next big sale is Black Friday, correct?



They had a summer sale last year in July. 
Then back to school sale... touchy point.


----------



## yiph2

RogiervG said:


> summer? it is already summer-ish  i don't think SF will do any significant sale before BF.


It's usually in July. Spring sale is usually in May


----------



## jacobthestupendous

"Usually" is a funny word. Before a few years ago, they never had any sales. Since then, this is the first time that they've dispensed with the whole Wishlist concept and just made everything cheaper. All that to say, it's all still very much in flux.


----------



## Delboy

for the next sale ... 
Symphonic Evolutions possibly
upgrade to BBC Pro maybe
Hans Zimmer Pro outside bet ... all depends on discounted prices next time round
Loved reading this thread though


----------



## BezO

Nothing for me for the 1st time since discovering Spitfire. I only strongly considered OACE but decided it wasn't an immediate need. JH Pro was extremely tempting as I plan on obtaining SSO at some point, just not yet. I'm sure I'll regret passing if they don't offer a similar deal in the future.

What I'm hoping they package sooner than later is SCS Pro. Had that been an option with JH Pro, I would've jumped on it.

Money saved!


----------



## Justin L. Franks

easyrider said:


> I bought
> 
> JH Selects Pro
> SStO
> SStO pro
> BHCT
> JB Percussion
> Piano
> OACE
> Albion One
> Solo Strings



Almost the exact same with me!

I began with:
JH Selects Pro
JB Percussion + Piano (via the Symphony Complete bundle after getting the JH bundle)
Chamber Strings (via the SSO Chamber Edition bundle)
OACE
Phobos

And at the last minute, also added:
Albion One + Solo Strings (via the Scoring Essentials bundle, probably could had saved around $20 if I got that instead of getting OACE first, then completing the bundle)

SStO and BBCSO Core tempted me, but I decided to wait until BBCSO goes on higher discount in a future sale, before making a choice. And I had already gotten way more than needed to get started.


----------



## Chocobo

Does Masse have nks preview?

I completed SSO with the sale and just finished setting up everything (SSB SSW Masse being new installs). Both SSB and SSW have correct sound previews in Komplete Kontrol but not Masse, is it intended?


----------



## Rex282

JH essentials(SSS and Harp)
SStB(finished collection)
SCS
Tundra(thanks Ásta )
Glass&Steel
Scraped Percussion

I came so close to JH Pro SStO Pro........


----------



## easyrider

ignore...


----------



## Ran Zhou

What's the matter with their helpdesk? I sent them a request on the refund through their zendesk, but haven't heard anything back from. It is the third business day already, not including the passed weekend. Laggy customer service for refund.


----------



## Denkii

Ran Zhou said:


> Laggy customer service for *refund*.


Aww man you're in for a treat.
:emoji_popcorn:


----------



## yiph2

Ran Zhou said:


> What's the matter with their helpdesk? I sent them a request on the refund through their zendesk, but haven't heard anything back from. It is the third business day already, not including the passed weekend. Laggy customer service for refund.


If you haven't noticed, Spitfire released BBCOD/C, which means they have a lot more support tickets, combined with the Spring Sale tickets. 3 days is not the usual time for them to reply to normal tickets anyways...


----------



## Ran Zhou

yiph2 said:


> If you haven't noticed, Spitfire released BBCOD/C, which means they have a lot more support tickets, combined with the Spring Sale tickets. 3 days is not the usual time for them to reply to normal tickets anyways...


I thought that, surely get what you mean. Hope I didn't misunderstand what you mean. But it does not mean waiting 3 days with silence only is a proper way to treat any customers in a business unless that's how it works in this industry which obviously I'm not in or familiar with. As a company, they should not assume the customers understand the reasons behind what's going on with the company. In short words, I don't like the way they prioritize customer related services.


----------



## yiph2

Ran Zhou said:


> I thought that, surely get what you mean. Hope I didn't misunderstand what you mean. But it does not mean waiting 3 days with silence only is a proper way to treat any customers in a business unless that's how it works in this industry which obviously I'm not in or familiar with. As a company, they should not assume the customers understand the reasons behind what's going on with the company. In short words, I don't like the way they prioritize customer related services.


Well get a support ticket from other companies (not just vst developers), I bet the majority will not respond in 3 days. Support team is obviously behind on tickets now... Also, normal time for support is definitely longer than 3 days...


----------



## lp59burst

Well... for the next sale I don't need much. I have all of the majors and many of the less major ones... my 4TB "Spitfire Only" SSD has ~231Gb free so that will be a deciding factor...   

Yes, I'm just a hobbyist and no I'm not a Doctor or a Lawyer,  although my mom probably would have liked that...


----------



## wetalkofdreams

Ran Zhou said:


> I thought that, surely get what you mean. Hope I didn't misunderstand what you mean. But it does not mean waiting 3 days with silence only is a proper way to treat any customers in a business unless that's how it works in this industry which obviously I'm not in or familiar with. As a company, they should not assume the customers understand the reasons behind what's going on with the company. In short words, I don't like the way they prioritize customer related services.



It's worth noting that we're still in a pandemic - with Spitfire being London-based this will really take a toll on how they are operating. I imagine their usual setup is that all the helpdesk staff are in the same room so when one doesn't know the answer, they can literally just ask their colleague sitting next to them for the answer before replying. This isn't the case when the vast majority of people are still working at home (if at all).

Under normal circumstances I've always had replies in under 3 days - even at christmas. Spitfire to me have always have the best response time out of all the big sample companies


----------



## dzilizzi

wetalkofdreams said:


> It's worth noting that we're still in a pandemic - with Spitfire being London-based this will really take a toll on how they are operating. I imagine their usual setup is that all the helpdesk staff are in the same room so when one doesn't know the answer, they can literally just ask their colleague sitting next to them for the answer before replying. This isn't the case when the vast majority of people are still working at home (if at all).
> 
> Under normal circumstances I've always had replies in under 3 days - even at christmas. Spitfire to me have always have the best response time out of all the big sample companies


They also may be all spending their days listening to Westworld competition entries. 

It is crazy how many of those there were.


----------

